# Nail Your Regimen Challenge 2014



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2013)

I originally hosted this in 2011 and after a set back have had to start all over. 

Let's nail our regimens in 2014.


*Tell us About You*
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*:
*Current Length*:
*Current Products*:
*Current Techniques*:
*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:
*What's your starting strategy*:
*Anything else you want to share*:

***Check in weekly/monthly to update us on your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2013)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Natural*
Current Length:Between EL and Chin Length
Current Products:

Shampoo: Mudwash; I AM Cleansing Pudding; 4 Naturals Shampoo
Conditioner: AO Island Naturals
Leave-In: AIA Leave-in


Current Techniques:

Apply mudwash to scalp 30 minutes before shampoing
Shampoo with mudwash, cleansing pudding or shampoo
tea rinse
DC with heat for 30 minutes
apply leave-in
No set products or techniques after this


What in your regimen are trying to nail:

I want to nail moisturizing and sealing on wash days and in between wash days, both product and technique.
I want to nail sealing my ends.


What's your starting strategy:
1. I'm doing a comparison of leave-ins to determine the best leave-in(s) on wash day.
2. After completing step 1, I will try the moisturizers I have on hand trying LOC, LCO, LLC or some other combinations
3. Will continue trying different spritz combinations for hydration

Anything else you want to share:


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

I will join you here faithVA

I think I have my regimen down for the most part. I keep tweaking little things, but I have a good routine going. I am trying to narrow my products down to one or two in each category. I want to get into making products for my family to use, but want to have things to use for my hair while I make mistakes and get it right.

I am signed up for cold, hot, and liquid soap making, and bath product classes in the new year. Once I am done those, I will migrate to hair stuff. Susan from the Point of Interest blog teaches classes locally on hair products and body stuff as well as a 6 hour class on knowing your oils. I am just waiting for the new years schedule so I can register. I am taking this seriously.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2013)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];19343893]I will join you here faithVA
> 
> I think I have my regimen down for the most part. I keep tweaking little things, but I have a good routine going. I am trying to narrow my products down to one or two in each category. I want to get into making products for my family to use, but want to have things to use for my hair while I make mistakes and get it right.
> 
> I am signed up for cold, hot, and liquid soap making, and bath product classes in the new year. Once I am done those, I will migrate to hair stuff. Susan from the Point of Interest blog teaches classes locally on hair products and body stuff as well as a 6 hour class on knowing your oils. I am just waiting for the new years schedule so I can register. I am taking this seriously.



So should I give you my list now or wait until you start class?


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: Natural
*
Current Length*: BSB
_
*Current Products*_:
Shampoo/Co-Cleanser: Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo; Ouidad Curl CoWash; My Co-Cleansing Mix

Conditioners: CJ Smoothing Conditioner; Oyin Honey Hemp; Curl Junkie Repair Me; Bask Reparative Hair Soak; Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle; Aussie 3 Minute Miracle; Giovanni 2Chic Moisture

Moisturizers/Creams/Butters: Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme; Oyin Hair Dew; Komaza Califia/Aloe My Hair Cream

Gel/Gelly: Xtreme Gel; Lily of the Earth Aloe Vera Gelly

Oils: Meadowfoam seed; Fractionated Coconut; Broccoli seed; Passion fruit seed; Grape seed


*Current Techniques*:
- Weekly pre-treat with conditioner/oil & honey; co-cleanse with Ouidad or Co-Washing Mix; condition with moisture conditioner; oil & rinse to spread oil evenly with mix of oils; moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew or DB Transitioning Creme; seal with Komaza Cream & AVG; stretch and/or style

- Co-wash mid week with Oyin Honey Hemp/TJ TTT, and oil rinse, moisturize, seal, and style as above

- 1x a month Kalpi Tone ayurvedic gloss; clarify with Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo; deep condition with moisture or protein (alternate);  and oil rinse, moisturize, seal, and style as above

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: Products and how to manage stretched hair. After the first day, I don't know what to do with stretched hair.
*
What's your starting strategy*: Not buying anything new

*Anything else you want to share*: Taking classes to make my own stuff


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So should I give you my list now or wait until you start class?



Girl wait . Chemistry was not my favorite subject so this should be interesting.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So should I give you my list now or wait until you start class?




My sentiments exactly.  Where's the list to sign up as a test subject?


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

Good to know I have test subjects. I will be calling on you guys.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying to keep my challenges to a minimum, so I actually participate in them.  This seems like a good one for me.

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:*  Natural

*Current Length:*  SL

*Current Products:*
- Moisturizing Deep Conditioner - ???
- Protein Deep Conditioners - Curl Junkie Repair Me! Reconstructive Deep Conditioner, Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing
- Cleansers - Aubrey Organics White Camellia Shampoo, As I Am Coconut Cowash
- Rinse Out Conditioner - Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner
- Leave-in - Oyin Hair Dew (glycerin free), Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
- Moisturizer - my homemade oil/water mix, Pura Body Murumuru Moisture Milk, Pura Body Sapote Hair Lotion


*Current Techniques:*  I pretty much follow the same weekly routine.
- Deep Condition overnight
- Shampoo
- Leave a rinse out conditioner in for 5 minutes, then detangle with my fingers and then a comb
- Use a T-shirt or microfiber towel to dry for 15-20 minutes
- Apply leave-in
- Style

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:*  (1) Find 3 great moisturizing deep conditioners; (2) come up with a protein schedule, (3) nail how to airdry if I'm not doing a wash n' go; (4) preserve my ends; and (5) figure out how often to trim

*What's your starting strategy:*  For the deep conditioner hunt, I have 11 DCs to try.  I'm watching Youtube videos for ideas on how to airdry.  I think that is also part of what will help me maintain my ends because they currently get scraggly when I airdry.  I also recently bought a Split Ender.  I'm also lurking in the Luscious Healthy Ends challenge.  I just read all the way through that one, and now I'm reading through the 12 inches in 12 months.  Next, I'll read through the Fine Hair thread.

Anything else you want to share:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for joining uofmpanther.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm still formulating my starting strategy but I did figure out some things today as I was shampooing. 

My regimen will include finger detangling and reducing come usuage as much as possible. 

I also will be doing search and destroys until I can really reduce these split ends.

I am going to apply mud to my scalp only on wash days. I think it is too harsh for my ends.

I will shampoo only 1x to 2x a month and the other weeks cowash.

I am going to try sealing my ends with castor oil and using hazenul for LOC. 

That's all I have for now.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 9, 2013)

Since I'm in the process of shaking things up a bit, I’ll join you, faithVA.

*Natural, ~MBL* 

*Current Products:*  Too extensive to list here

*Current Techniques* *(Weekly Schedule):*
- Pre-Poo (conditioner mixed with oil)
- Cleanse (shampoo/cleansing conditioner)
- Detangle while rinsing 
- Protein Treatment (as needed)
- Herbal Rinse (tea infusion using a variety of dried herbs) 
- DC (applied on top of the herbal rinse; allowed to sit for several hours)
- Herbal Rinse (remainder of the infusion)
- Leave-in (creamy, water-based)
- Sealant (personal oil mixture)
- Mid-Week Refresher (dampen with an herbal infusion spritz, apply a creamy leave-in/water-based moisturizer, place back into a ponytail/braid) 

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:*

- Successfully transition to primarily wearing straightened hair
- Reorganizing my routine to remove all unnecessary steps, products and techniques

*What's your starting strategy:*

- Get a hair cut
- Begin thoroughly testing different straightening techniques, e.g., flatironing, blow drying, blow drying + flatironing, rollersetting 
- Finish analyzing the efficacy of pre-pooing
- Test the different approaches to detangling to find the most effective method for my straightened hair
- Eliminate the herbal tea infusions and switch back to essential oils


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## sissimpson (Dec 11, 2013)

I need this challenge! I really have no regimen, my hair journey has been random, even haphazard. After three and a half years, I haven't even found products that I'm really in love with. I need help and inspiration!


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 11, 2013)

More deets:


My hair is natural. Strands range from 3B to 4B. For some reason, the curls on the left side of my head are much looser than the hair on the right side. I also have a lot of breakage on the right side. My hair is about 20 different lengths, haven't trimmed since January. Most of it is between shoulder and armpit length, although I have some spots in the crown that were near bald and are now neck length. Here's to a consistency in 2013!


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I originally hosted this in 2011 and after a set back have had to start all over.  Let's nail our regimens in 2014.  Tell us About you



I'm in, this is the one area I've been a bit weak in with my hair journey and thus no progress to speak of.

Texture: Natural
Current Length: Grazing APL
Current Products: KCKT, Matrix Conditioning Balm, Design Essentials Moisturizing Condition and Shampoo, Oyin Hair Dew And Burnt Sugar Pomade. Aloe Vera, henna, avocado, JBCO, olive and NJoy Growth Oils.
Current Techniques: Monthly inversion, GHE, Curlformer Sets, regular application of NJoy growth oil and weekly steaming/deep conditioning.
What in your regimen are trying to nail: Maintaining a good moisture/strength balance.
What's your starting strategy: Consistency, consistency, CONSISTENCY! Maintaining a journal and sticking to what has proven itself to work, keeping the inner PJ at bay.

Anything else you want to share:  I WILL make BSL 2014.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 11, 2013)

I had an interesting wash session this past weekend and accidentally found I could shorten my wash and detangle time. 

- put on conditioner/oil/whatever else while I am lounging around and not ready to wash my hair yet.

Once ready:
- finger detangle in two sections
- co-cleanse in two sections
- slather on conditioner with a little oil on top in 2-4 sections
- shower/shave/exfoliate
- take down each section and finger detangle under the water
- rub oil on my hair and use water to spread it throughout
- wrap hair with microfiber towel until ready to moisturize

This process, including the body parts, took me less than 25 mins. The key is to make sure I only keep and use slippy conditioners in my stash and that I put the time I am lounging around to good use. Surprised running my hands through my hair while rinsing out conditioner worked as well as going through 4 sections deliberately. I think I got less breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

sissimpson said:


> More deets:
> 
> 
> My hair is natural. Strands range from 3B to 4B. For some reason, the curls on the left side of my head are much looser than the hair on the right side. I also have a lot of breakage on the right side. My hair is about 20 different lengths, haven't trimmed since January. Most of it is between shoulder and armpit length, although I have some spots in the crown that were near bald and are now neck length. Here's to a consistency in 2013!



Are you joining us for the challenge sissimpson?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome LaNecia. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I had an interesting wash session this past weekend and accidentally found I could shorten my wash and detangle time.
> 
> - put on conditioner/oil/whatever else while I am lounging around and not ready to wash my hair yet.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Shortening wash day can be a really big help.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for joining the challenge PJaye. Sorry I didn't welcome you earlier.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

I will be wearing my hair out until Sunday. During that time I will be testing out different leave-in and moisturizer product combinations and different moisturizing and sealing combinations. I am also going to cowash a bit more. 

I will be putting my hair up while on vacation which will throw things off a bit but I will get back to my strategy right after Christmas. 

I did LOC last night with CC Naturals, hazelnut oil, BASK Tapioca cream and castor oil on my ends. The CC Naturals wasn't a win but the rest seemed OK. I plan on giving LOC another chance. 

I am hoping more frequent cowash sessions and daily moisturizing and sealing sessions will both benefit my hair.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 11, 2013)

I want to join this challenge faithVA, but I'm going back to locs hopefully in January and my  regimen is going to change.  I may join in the early spring if thats possible.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> I want to join this challenge faithVA, but I'm going back to locs hopefully in January and my  regimen is going to change.  I may join in the early spring if thats possible.



Whenever you are ready is fine.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2013)

I want to join
My reggie is pretty much set but I need discipline re: how often I relax.  I'll be back to fill in the deets


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Cool. Looking forward to having you.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 11, 2013)

I am running low in a lot of products so this will def change


Hair Type/Condition:  Natural
Current Length: Arm pit
Current Products:
- Moisturizing Deep Conditioner - Cheapies: TJ's, LOREAL Power moisture 
- Protein Deep Conditioners - Dr Miracles packet, AO GPB
- Cleansers - Mudwash but am looking for a non/low sulfate alternative 
- Rinse Out Conditioner - LOREAL Total Repair 5
- Leave-in - On the lookout!
- Moisturizer - Water, Qhemet Alma cream

Am on the hunt for a slippery leave-in + a new cleanser

Current Techniques:
- Finger detangle only (no more combs + Denman)
- Mild cleasers
- Oil "rinse".  What I really do is put oil in my and while in shower and run my hand thru the hair
- Airdry - No heat unless putting in braids/weave

What in your regimen are trying to nail:
- the day to day moisture + seal
- Slip - I used to underestimate this but as a natural it def cuts down on breakage
- Figuring out my oil game.  Sometimes I think my hair hates oils but then she flips it on me!
- Find a softening butter for my root area   

What's your starting strategy:
- Master the airdry game so my hair feels moisturized after wash and not crunchy (This is a technique/product hybrid)
- Oil Rinse + Add Aloe Vera Juice (AVJ) to the mix to close cuticles
- Continue with finger detangling


Anything else you want to share:
My hair is always on the dry side but lately, I've been fighting dryness at the root and scalp.  This makes for a really hard detangle.  The first 3 inches of my strands are just "tough" and angry so when I pass a comb thru my hair would break at the 3 inch mark.

uofmpanther - this is a great regimen.  Might have to steal (but mine is similar)

Ogoma - what are the slippery condishs that you're using?  Are you natch?

faithVA This is great!  In your post, what is LLC?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Relaxed (so far the only one)
*Current Length:* BSL/MBL-ish (swear I've been stuck here for a year
*Current Products:* Various Aubrey conditioners, Millcreek Biotin and Keratin, Giovanni 50:50, Biotin Aqua Immersion Therapy, Various oil, various Ayurvedic herbs, teas, coffee, coconut milk, beauty without cruelty Leave in
*Current Techniques:* Finger detangle, cowash mainly, inversion once a month for a week, oil rinse, tea/coffee rinse
*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* How often to relax and how often to henna
*What's your starting strategy:* I know that 16-18 weeks stretches are ideal but I get lazy and contemplate doing more then end up under processed because it's so much for me to manage
*Anything else you want to share:* Nope


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2013)

[USER=6326 said:
			
		

> tuffCOOKiE[/USER];19361275]I am running low in a lot of products so this will def change
> 
> 
> Hair Type/Condition:  Natural
> ...



LLC is just liquid, liquid, cream. Instead of using oil, I may use 2 leave-ins and follow it with a cream.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome Nix08. I can overlook you being relaxed    Glad to have you.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2013)

faithVA


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm joining!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 13, 2013)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Ogoma - what are the slippery condishs that you're using?  Are you natch?



Hi tuffCOOKiE Sorry, I am just seeing this. I am natural or natch . I really like the Trader Joe Tea tree Tingle to detangle. The slip is amazing, it is cheap, and it does a very good job of cleansing the hair. 

Some other good ones for detangling: Tresemme Naturals, Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner and Smoothing Lotion, Oyin Honey Hemp (although my scalp and it are having a fight), Aussie Moist (has the a-cone).


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Last night I water rinsed and cowashed with Deva Curl. I let it sit while I did my yoga. I  definitely want to include cowashing as part of my regimen. My scalp felt so much better after the water rinse


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2013)

The other aspect of my regimen that I need to stay consistent with is remembering that as a fine haired gal I must change things up. 
I've been doing a hairline flat twist and securing it with a bobby pin...of course now I have breakage right where the pin would usually sit.  
A couple years ago I got breakage right down the centre of my head from the seam of my night wrap


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

My hair is fine too Nix08. No, wait, let me try that again. I think my strands are kind of thick, but the density of hair on my head is low; does that sound right? I'll figure this out eventually. Thinking about indulging myself with the Kozama hair analysis.

I'm trying to use up my Curl Kit stash, because I hit CC Natural's BF sale HARD, and also got the Curl Collection Black Friday box. Think I'll just pass along a lot of the CK goodies to my daughter. 

Last night, I watered my hair to dampen it slightly and refresh the product I used two days ago. Then I twisted it in 6 twists, using one of the products I got in a CK to seal. I realize I'm going to have to start more attention to my products! I can't get consistent if I don't even know what I'm using!


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

More Deets:
*Current Products*: 
Shampoo: haven't figured it out yet
Conditioner: not sure of this either
Leave-In: Right now, the only thing I know I love is CC Natural's Leave in; not even sure which one is working for me.

*Current Techniques:*
 Right now I'm real sloppy. The only thing I do consistently is sleep in a satin cap every night. I know my hair likes to be washed weekly, but I wash my hair when I get to it, lately about every two weeks. I used to prepoo overnight every time I washed my hair but I fell out of the habit. . I twist it some nights, then try to get second day hair; but my hair ain't havin it. It likes a comb everyday. Haven't used a brush in three years which is all good. Randomly try products from my Curl Kits. Hit or miss techniques.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:*
 I want to start paying attention again, that's the first step. I want to get back to pampering my hair with deep conditioning, either before or after shampooing. I'd like to get into a regular cleansing routine. 


*What's your starting strategy:*
 I'm going to be nice: moisturize, seal and twist in 6 twists every night. Figure out which one of my many cleansers I want to start with. Pick one set of products to get started with. 

I started my natural journey making my own products in my kitchen. I'd really like to get back to that.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> The other aspect of my regimen that I need to stay consistent with is remembering that as a fine haired gal I must change things up.
> I've been doing a hairline flat twist and securing it with a bobby pin...of course now I have breakage right where the pin would usually sit.
> A couple years ago I got breakage right down the centre of my head from the seam of my night wrap



At least you are aware of it now and can pay more attention to it. Maybe you can find another way to secure it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

[USER=223904 said:
			
		

> sissimpson[/USER];19371005]My hair is fine too Nix08. No, wait, let me try that again. I think my strands are kind of thick, but the density of hair on my head is low; does that sound right? I'll figure this out eventually. Thinking about indulging myself with the Kozama hair analysis.
> 
> I'm trying to use up my Curl Kit stash, because I hit CC Natural's BF sale HARD, and also got the Curl Collection Black Friday box. Think I'll just pass along a lot of the CK goodies to my daughter.
> 
> Last night, I watered my hair to dampen it slightly and refresh the product I used two days ago. Then I twisted it in 6 twists, using one of the products I got in a CK to seal. I realize I'm going to have to start more attention to my products! I can't get consistent if I don't even know what I'm using!



Thank you for posting. Would you mind completing the information in the 1st  post so we can follow along with what you are working on. I looked through some of your other post and it looks like you are trying to work on consistency and breakage. Is that right?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> At least you are aware of it now and can pay more attention to it. Maybe you can find another way to secure it.


 
 This is where this thread comes in handy

 Once a month I will make sure to:
 -Change the type of night cap I wear
 -Henna

 Every 2 weeks I'll make sure to:
 -Change my hairstyle or position of the style (I don't leave the style in but I'll do the same style each day for a while)

 Every 4 months:
 Relax


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 13, 2013)

*I'm Transitioning*

*Currently BSL*

*Current Products*: Suave Tropical Coconut Cond &Essential Wholesale poo & conditioner. I'll be using ITDF products after they arrive in the mail.

*Current Techniques*: currently, infrequent washing and ratty buns 

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: 
1. Consistently following my regimen
1-3x week rinse and detangle
daily moisturizing - test LOC, LCO, and LC with new products
2x month DCs- alternate protein and moisture
1x month henna

2. protective styles or long lasting styles
improve my flat twisting and french braiding
lots of Curlformer sets
twist and curls

3. No more
Starting after Christmas, no direct heat and no straightening 
No Silicones or mineral oil


*What's your starting strategy*:  
Get my hair professionally trimmed and do a strong protein treatment.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 13, 2013)

Next month, I will start incorporating cones. I will start 1x a week with my rinse out conditioner. I go through so much conditioner and I expect it will get worse as my hair gets longer. I need to simplify my life and streamline my purchases even more.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm deep conditioning overnight right now so I can wash my hair tomorrow.  I'm going to try installing my Curlformers with just Oyin Hair Dew.  I read some people don't use setting lotion, so I want to see if it works.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome Nightingale.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];19373373]I'm deep conditioning overnight right now so I can wash my hair tomorrow.  I'm going to try installing my Curlformers with just Oyin Hair Dew.  I read some people don't use setting lotion, so I want to see if it works.



Does it have glycerin in it? You probably want to use something without a humectant to reduce the "poof" effect as much as possible. 

I use a curling cream when I do a curlformer set. It works really well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

I am doing an overnight DC. I have been cowashing and DCing this week to see if i can jump start moisture in my hair. I am probably putting my hair away tomorrow though to get ready for vacation.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thank you for posting. Would you mind completing the information in the 1st post so we can follow along with what you are working on. I looked through some of your other post and it looks like you are trying to work on consistency and breakage. Is that right?


 
Touched up my last post to make it clearer; I think I answered all the questions. Bear with me please. I'm a longtime lurker, just getting my feet wet with posting!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 14, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Hi tuffCOOKiE Sorry, I am just seeing this. I am natural or natch . I really like the Trader Joe Tea tree Tingle to detangle. The slip is amazing, it is cheap, and it does a very good job of cleansing the hair.
> 
> Some other good ones for detangling: Tresemme Naturals, Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner and Smoothing Lotion, Oyin Honey Hemp (although my scalp and it are having a fight), Aussie Moist (has the a-cone).



Ogoma This is a great list.  I've tried all of these except the Aussie Moist.  Do you get buidup with the Aussie Moist?  I use shampoo, but I've still been afraid of cones because I have low porosity strands. 

Also, which Tresemme Naturals do you use?  The fragrance of the moisture on gave me headaches, but I loved the slip!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> The other aspect of my regimen that I need to stay consistent with is remembering that as a fine haired gal I must change things up.
> I've been doing a hairline flat twist and securing it with a bobby pin...of course now I have breakage right where the pin would usually sit.
> A couple years ago I got breakage right down the centre of my head from the seam of my night wrap



nix I have fine strands in my crown, the back of my head, my temples and my front edge in the middle that all give me the same problem.   I'm retaining length faster on the sides I think because those are medium strands.  

As I posted in the DC challenge, last night I put protein DC on those areas only as part of my overnight DC.  I also pulled out an old bottle of Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructer to spritz them midweek, but I have to be careful not to go overboard with the protein.  I'm going to try this for a little while.   I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Does it have glycerin in it? You probably want to use something without a humectant to reduce the "poof" effect as much as possible.
> 
> I use a curling cream when I do a curlformer set. It works really well.



faithVA Thanks for the tip.  Oyin is glycerin free, which is why it's my staple winter leave in.  Maybe I'll do a 50/50 with Oyin and Jane Carter Curl Cream to see which works better.  I have to see if the Jane Carter has glycerin


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

[USER=223904 said:
			
		

> sissimpson[/USER];19374679]Touched up my last post to make it clearer; I think I answered all the questions. Bear with me please. I'm a longtime lurker, just getting my feet wet with posting!



Thank you for doing that. I understand what you are trying to do.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

I did a protein treatment last night since I have done so much clipping to my ends. My hair felt tangled afterwards. So I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. Then I did an overnight DC. My hair was much better this morning. I rinsed the DC and then applied AO Island Naturals. I am under the dryer now for another 30 minutes. I will keep the conditioner in until I finish running my errands.

I hope to have time to put my hair up tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 14, 2013)

I did my Curlformer experiment today.  I did Oyin as my leave-in all over my hair, but then I added Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream to the left side only.  I really like the Oyin only side.  It dried soft, but still straight.  It also dried faster than the Jane Carter side.  It probably has no real hold, but I was only using the Curlformers to stretch my hair .

In fairness to the Jane Carter side, not all of them dried before I took the Curlformers out, but some did so I could still do a comparison.  Those that did were also soft and had some sheen, but they were also slightly greasy.  Those that didn't dry were damp to almost soaking wet.  It was almost as if the Jane Carter kept them from drying.  On the upside, I twisted the wet ones and learned that Jane Carter makes a nice styler for medium-sized twists.

I'll probably try the Jane Carter again at some point to see if I can use it for hold when I want a long-lasting set.  In the meantime, Oyin is sufficient for me.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 16, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> @Ogoma This is a great list.  I've tried all of these except the Aussie Moist.  Do you get buidup with the Aussie Moist?  I use shampoo, but I've still been afraid of cones because I have low porosity strands.
> 
> Also, which Tresemme Naturals do you use?  The fragrance of the moisture on gave me headaches, but I loved the slip!



uofmpanther

The Aussie Moist has the amodimethicone, which is a cone that has modified to prevent buildup. I used Aussie Moist for about a month and I clarify monthly so I didn't experience any build up.

I have used all three and they all smell the same. I don't love the smell, but it doesn't linger for me so I am fine.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 16, 2013)

Tonight, I am deepconditioning my hair with an old product from CC Naturals. The label fell off, but it's thick, creamy and smooth and smells like chocolate. The label  that remains says it can be used for a deep conditioner, a leave in, or a styler. I like it as a styler, so here goes as a dc. In the AM I will pick a product to was it out. I have a new shampoo bar as part of my BF haul, I also have a bottles of ori clarifying cleanser and one of a moisturizing cleanser from old Curl Kits. I'll choose on, along with a dc in the am.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 16, 2013)

I need to figure out the conditioning part of my regimen. This would be so much easier if one these methods have not worked, but all have. I just want to get one methodology together so I can get a product list that works for me, is easily accessible, affordable, and will not be stressful to my life.

*Method one*: 
- Co-cleanse weekly, cheap rinse out conditioner; 1x a monthly clarify, mix moisture deep conditioner and protein deep conditioner and DC for an hour.
- Pros: cost-effective, maintain moisture-protein balance monthly
- Cons: need to find the right mix of conditioner to ensure I am getting enough protein

*Method two*: 
- Co-cleanse weekly, expensive rinse out conditioner 1x a monthly clarify, protein deep conditioner and DC for an hour, cowash it out with rinse out conditioner.
- Pros: the expensive rinse out conditioner has good ingredients (don't know if it makes a difference), no errors on getting enough protein
-Cons: expensive as I go through a lot of conditioner, might lead to protein overload or require me to spend more time with a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.

Writing this out, I think I know which way I am leaning. I need to go and do some work on my product list.


----------



## alove15 (Dec 16, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea. Id like to join. 
I'm transitioning from heat damage. Just did a big trim. 
>>Current Length: APL
>>Current Products: 
-Trader joes tea tree shampoo and conditioner
-Giovanni 50/50 conditioner (DC)
-Giovanni direct leave-in(about to get something thicker)
-Coconut oil, olive oil, oyin bsp
-Mega Tek and Aphogee 2 min protein conditioners
>>Current Techniques:
-No heat
-Prepoo w/ protein conditioner
-Cowash or shampoo weekly
-DC after a shampoo
-Detangle w/ fingers and wide tooth shower comb
-Set hair w/ twists or curlformers
 >>What in your regimen are trying to nail: 
Focusing on healthy and full hair, no heat, keeping up my trims. 
>>What's your starting strategy: 
Moisturizing and sealing for healthier ends, loose buns, occasional longterm protective styles(2-3 weeks)
>>Anything else you want to share: 
Marley twists have helped so far w/ staying away from heat styles.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I need to figure out the conditioning part of my regimen. This would be so much easier if one these methods have not worked, but all have. I just want to get one methodology together so I can get a product list that works for me, is easily accessible, affordable, and will not be stressful to my life.
> 
> *Method one*:
> - Co-cleanse weekly, cheap rinse out conditioner; 1x a monthly clarify, mix moisture deep conditioner and protein deep conditioner and DC for an hour.
> ...



Good way to work things out


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

[USER=181596 said:
			
		

> alove15[/USER];19384143]This sounds like a great idea. Id like to join.
> I'm transitioning from heat damage. Just did a big trim.
> >>Current Length: APL
> >>Current Products:
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. Glad to have you.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it too late to join?

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Relaxed*

Current Length: *Waist Length (although I may cut a few inches off)*

Current Products: 
*Lacio Lacio Leave In, CON Argan Oil Strength & Shine Leave In
Organix Sulfate Free Nourishing Coconut Shampoo
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor *

Current Techniques: *See Starting Techniques*

What in your regimen are trying to nail: *Eliminate chronic split ends! Figure out if the splits are occurring because of too much moisture/protein manipulation.  Ween off of too many protective styles since they seem to exacerbate splits.  Also reduce breakage around crown.  *

What's your starting strategy:  *I am adapting a new regimen constructed by my stylist for 2013-2014:
Condition/deep condition once a week.
Shampoo twice a month.
Detangle and wrap my hair nightly.  (I'll probably finger detangle & crosswrap/braid during the week and use a comb on the weekends.  The point of this is just to stretch my new growth and keep it manageable.)
Use my mild protein treatment once a month.
Use my leave in only when I'm air drying my hair.*


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

My hhj is starting all over again, so this is the challenge I need the most .

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:*  Relaxed

*Current Length:*  BSB right now, but soon to be CBL

*Current Products:* 
Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC
Eden Body Works Curl Defining Creme
Eden Body Works Peppermint Tea Tree Shampoo (sulfate-free)
Aubrey Organics Blue Camomille condish
Aubrey Organics White Camellia condish
Roux Porosity Corrector & Conditioner

*Current Techniques:*  None at the moment 

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* 
1. Moisture/ protein balance; figuring out weekly moisturizing & protein reggie
2. Maintaining my ends
3. Avoiding buildup, clarifying and if I can use Aztec Clay for this
4. Stretching for 12-16 weeks and not getting breakage at the line of demarcation
5. Maintaining a dusting schedule

*What's your starting strategy:* 
1. Poo with EBW sulfate-free peppermint shampoo 1x/week
2. DC with Aubrey Organics (Blue or White) or EDW Jojoba Monoi DC 1x/week
3. Detangle in the shower with DC in
4. Let my hair dry 50% then spray on Aphogee Green Tea (only on wash day). Apply AO as moisturizer then EDW Curl Defining Creme, and set hair on flexirods, rollers, or 2 braids. Moisturize and/or seal daily-every other day.
6. Clarify 1x/month (don't know what I'll use for this)
7. DC with Aubrey GBP followed by AO Blue or White 1x/month
8. Final conditioning rinse with Roux Porosity after clarifying and protein DC

*Anything else you want to share:*
I'm thinking when I get to 8-10 weeks post, I'll switch to washing every 2 weeks, using smaller flexirods and rollers for longer lasting sets. I'll also do an Aphogee protein treatment about a week before I relax. I plan to wear my hair mainly in ponytails, clipped up, 2 braids and messy buns (see how that goes).


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome ckisland and spellinto. Not it's not too late to join.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies for joining. I was thinking I may be in this challenge all by myself.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, here it goes!!!

My current regimen is long, which I really dont mind although I need a simpler version for mid week as I've started to work out regularly so once a week washes are not enough anymore. I also want to nail my staple products, and stick with what works. 


*Tell us About You*

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I am Natural

*Current Length*: My current length is BSL

*Current Products*: I use a ton of products because I have a ton of products. For some reason I feel like I have try everything that any type 4 has had any success with. 

*Current Techniques*: I do it all which is why wash day is all day and part of the day before. - 

1 - I prepoo the night before wash day. 

2 - On wash day I wash, rinse out, deep condition with heat, wash that out, oil rinse with ceramide oils, put a bit more rinse out on top of the oil, rinse that out

3 - Here is my version of the LOC method which is more of a LLLOC and maybe B, I apply a tea rinse, apply a leave in, a moisturizer and then an oil (right now its a KeraVeda blend which is my boo thing right now. ( I try to leave time between steps for all of this to sink in, if not I may use my heat therapy wrap to help it along) I then add my cream which is usually a QB product (AOHC in the winter and BRBC all other times), then its twists to air dry. If is super cold outside I'll butter my ends

If I'm bunning or wigging or otherwise hiding my hair them I'm done. If I'm going for an "out" style then I'll use a styler once my hair is about 80% dry or even the next day ( I never style on wet hair) the good thing is that my hair is good all week (if its out in cold weather, I may need to remoisturize and seal midweek) the bad thing is that now that I'm working out 5 days a week I have to find an abreviated version of this for at least one midweek cowash. 

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: 

I dont think i need all of these steps all of the time, so I have to see what I can give up so that I can squeeze in a midweek cowash.

I need to nail my products so that I can stick to what works and not jump around so much. 

I also need to get a protein regimen down, my hair really likes protein but I get so caught up in moisture that I dont do protein treatments with any regularity. 


*What's your starting strategy*: I have no idea, i wanted to start eliminating steps to see what I can get away with but I'm sceeeerrred!!

*Anything else you want to share*:I think I should head on over to the pj challenges ( use 1, buy 1 or use up your stash) I think I may have a teensy bit of a problem...  

I also think that for all I do my hair should be down to my butt by now, but that's a conversation for another day 

***Check in weekly/monthly to update us on your progress.[/QUOTE]


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

[USER=372679 said:
			
		

> myfaithrising[/USER];19386703]Ok, here it goes!!!
> 
> My current regimen is long, which I really dont mind although I need a simpler version for mid week as I've started to work out regularly so once a week washes are not enough anymore. I also want to nail my staple products, and stick with what works.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Don't be scared. You will be able to figure out a good scaled down plan. It doesn't mean that you can't do your full plan from time to time. 

If you want to reduce your stash, you need to stay far, far away from the Use 1 Buy 1 thread. PJs took over that thread years ago


----------



## spellinto (Dec 16, 2013)

faithVA is it too late to join your healthy ends challenge too?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];19387883]faithVA is it too late to join your healthy ends challenge too?



Not at all. If I'm hosting a challenge it is never too late to join. I never do cut off dates.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't be scared. You will be able to figure out a good scaled down plan. It doesn't mean that you can't do your full plan from time to time.

If you want to reduce your stash, you need to stay far, far away from the Use 1 Buy 1 thread. PJs took over that thread years ago [/QUOTE]

No wonder that thread seemed to be calling me...


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Dec 16, 2013)

Tell us About You Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:  
Natural  

Current Length:  
BSL  

Current Products:  
The DevaCurl line 
Aphogee Two Step 
Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme 
SalonCare Cholesterol Deep Conditioner Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner
La Bella Lots of Curls Gel 
Shea Butter/JBCO mixture 
Shea Moisture Curls & Style Milk   
The One n' Only Aragon Oil Line 
Coconut Oil 
EVOO 
Aloe Vera Gel 
Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Oil Shampoo and Conditioner 
HE HH 
Nexus Hummectress Conditioner    

Current Techniques: 
I deep condition weekly and I just started protein treatments. I plan to do those once every 4-6 months. I don't do anything else that consistently. 

What in your regimen rare trying to nail:  
Hmm, I'm actually trying to create a routine, as I don't really have one right now. My goals are healthy ends and tons of retention. I want to see WL in 2014! I also want to explore some grown and sexy natural hair style options, try oil rinsing, and test a sulphur mix.  Hopefully, this thread can help me narrow down product lines and techniques that work for me, as I start exploring more, without turning into a pj.   What's your starting strategy:  I'm reading up on sulphur mixtures and the greenhouse effect. So I'll be doing my research and experimenting. I'll try to stay in protective styles.... we'll see how that goes. That's all I got for now.  

Anything else you want to share: 
Happy Holidays!

 Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 17, 2013)

Give myself a gold star for this week....
Pre-pooed over night with the last of an old jar of CC Natural's something or other... bought it last year, using up the jar. Washed this AM with a CCN chocolate shampoo bar. Then I deep conditioned with their Smore DC pods. Mixed it up with berry tea, with a spoonful of coconut milk powder and one of honey. Put some on my face for a mask too! Left it on for about 45 minutes. Rinsed applied a little coconut oil, and rollerset using CCNaturals hibiscus leave in. Dried under a soft bonnet hair drier for about an hour, then went to sleep. Hair curled nicely. Now I just have to be a good girl and keep it up.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

[USER=1948 said:
			
		

> Super_Hero_Girl[/USER];19389205]Tell us About You Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:
> Natural
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the thread. May you reach WL with no problems.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 18, 2013)

Natural

Current Length: 
BSL/MBL ish

Current Products: 
SM poo
Oyin dew and Juices & berries
Komaza Care coconut spray leave in
Komaza Care protein tmt
jojoba oil, dabur amla oil, and olive oil
Pantene curly conditioner


Current Techniques:
-poo weekly 
-deep tmt mask(avocado and oil) weekly
-protein tmt every two weeks or so
-oil rinsing 
-moisturize w/ liquid spray leave in and seal w/ an oil


What in your regimen are you trying to nail: 
-moisturizing and sealing. I am trying to find a good 'C' to help lock in the moisture w/o being greasy or making my hair hard and dry.

Anything else you want to share: 
-I want to incorporate more ayurvedic oils and powders into my regimen


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2013)

^^Welcome....


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I will join this challenge; this year I really struggled to put together a good regimen. So I hope I can benefit from this challenge

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural

Current Length: Grazing APL but I'm thinking of cutting 1 to 2 inches off 

Current Products: Shea Moisture, Eden Body Works, As I Am, Suave & VO5 conditioners for cowashing

Current Techniques: Cowashing

What in your regimen are trying to nail: I'm trying to see how often I need to do a protein treatment. With all these co-washes, I think that I should be doing a protein treatment a lot more.

What's your starting strategy: I will start with a heavy protein treatment and do a light one every other week and go from there.

Anything else you want to share: I'm planning on flat ironing my hair for Christmas which I haven't done since July. Most likely I'll cut off a couple of inches so I don't expect to see a huge length difference between the pic in my siggy and this time around. 

I also had a hair analysis done and received some great tips on what my hair would benefit from. I'll follow them and see how my hair likes it. I would definitely like to be full APL by July 2014 and BSL by Dec 2014

HHJ,


----------



## snoop (Dec 19, 2013)

Ogoma, where do you find Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle?


----------



## snoop (Dec 19, 2013)

I think that I'd like to join this challenge:

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Natural

*Current Length: *Approaching APL

*Current Products:* 
Cleanser: Homemade mud wash
Shampoo (occasional use): Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture shampoo or Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo
Conditioner: Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Calming Conditioner, mayo dc (occasionally)
Moisturizer/spritz: Giovanni Direct Leave-In + water, homemade hair cream
Oils: Castor+almond/macadamia nut oils, EO for my edges

*Current Techniques: *
Detangle using seamless combs and put hair into big plaits. 
DC (occasionally)
Mud wash then condition
Soap up excess water with a Tshirt.
Put hair into mini twists and let it air dry. 
Wear twists for 2 weeks and bun the twists when going out. Silk bonnet when at home.
Wash weekly during this time. Then repeat the whole process. 
Baggying under my winter hat.
LOC in winter, reduce oil usage in summer.
Occasional henna.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail: *
Thorough detangling and detangling with minimal breakage. 
Maintaining moisture without my hair feeling greasy. 
Stretching my hair without heat and improving my styling technique in general.
Creating a good mud wash recipe.
Creating a good DC recipe.

*What's your starting strategy: *I’m hoping to get a hold of a heat cap to assist with the moisture. I’m also hoping to straighten my hair in the New Year and get a cut/trim. I think at that point I’ll be in a better position to decide what to improve on. 

*Anything else you want to share:*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 19, 2013)

snoop said:


> Ogoma, where do you find Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle?



At the Trader Joe's store in Bellingham (on the other side of the border).


----------



## PJaye (Dec 20, 2013)

Update:

Since the hairdresser and I couldn’t come to a meeting of the minds - she adamantly refused to give me a haircut on dry, straightened hair – there will be a slight revision to my plans.  Sometime next week, I will straighten my hair and give myself a deep trim afterward.

I have also come to the conclusion that pre-pooing on my perpetually air dried hair is ineffective since any “ooh la la” I experience from it immediately disappears after shampooing.  Still, I will continue to experiment with it on my straightened hair to see if some benefit can be derived from it.   

I did hit upon a surprising new development with regard to detangling – oil rinsing.  Previously, all it did was produce hard, greasy, limp hair; but that changed with a simple equation:  drenched hair + very warm water + a thick oil = easy detangling with soft, moisturized roots.  Doing this will also have the added benefit of helping me use up some of the unnecessary oils in my stash.  I'm going to keep playing around with it to see how things progress.

So, the next benchmarks on my agenda will be perfecting my straightening technique and straight-haired regimen.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 20, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like I don't know my hair. I have not wet my hair in over a week and it is still very soft. I have been using DB Transitioning Creme or Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize at least every other day, but no water at all. It has been 9 days. I don't think I have ever gone this long without cowashing or at least spritzing and didn't think my hair could handle it.

I will still maintain my weekly co-cleanse and midweek cowash as needed, but good to know my hair will do well if I have another week like this one and cannot get to it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 21, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Sometimes I feel like I don't know my hair. I have not wet my hair in over a week and it is still very soft. I have been using DB Transitioning Creme or Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize at least every other day, but no water at all. It has been 9 days. I don't think I have ever gone this long without cowashing or at least spritzing and didn't think my hair could handle it.
> 
> I will still maintain my weekly co-cleanse and midweek cowash as needed, but good to know my hair will do well if I have another week like this one and cannot get to it.



Maybe it is because Oyin has water in it as the first ingredient? I don't know about DB.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm feeling lazy this week I think.  I deep conditioned last night and didn't layer in my protein DC.  Also, I had medium sized twists in and didn't take them down to DC.  

I really should do another Curlformers set this week to confirm Oyin is the way to go, but I'm really loving the ease of these twists right now.  I wonder how long I can keep them in before they start to lock


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 21, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Maybe it is because Oyin has water in it as the first ingredient? I don't know about DB.



They both do. I have always thought I also needed to add extra water/liquid, but it seems the water in both is just enough. My hair remained stretched without spritzing water or any liquid.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 21, 2013)

At the end of each month I plan to do a length check.  Maybe on the first when I start my week long inversion for the month.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 21, 2013)

I put my hair in three braids last night with Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream. My hair is super soft and not greasy at all. I am going to keep testing it, but if the performance holds up, it is going to have a permanent place in my stash. I hate the scent though.


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

faithVA - I want to definitely be in this challenge - especially since I started a similar one this morning.  I didn't know you had started this challenge so I revised that thread to re-direct any viewers to this challenge. Hopefully, a moderator will see my request to delete the thread. 


Question - is the challenge year long only? I can only commit to a regimen for 3 or 6 months at the most, which is ample time for results. I have a June goal so if something isn't helping me reach that goal I will need to replace it and revise my regimen.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 24, 2013)

ilong I think she mentioned she will be on vacation so she may not respond until she gets back.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 24, 2013)

I have my regimen down. I don't have my product list finalized, but have my regimen in order. I should have my product list finalized by end of winter. I will update when my list is finalized next year.

I think I have a routine I can live with and fits into my life.

*Weekly*: 
- Co-Cleanse with Ouidad Curl CoWash until used up, then use Co-Cleansing Mix
- Condition & detangle with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner
- Oil rinse with oil mix (meadowfoam, grapeseed, broccoli seed, frac. coconut, passionfruit)
- Moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew or DB Transitioning Creme
- Seal with Komaza Creams or butter mix & aloe gelly
- Stretch with Curlformers, braids, or buns
- Co-Wash mid week as needed with TJ TTT and moisturize/seal/style as usual
*
Monthly*: first Sunday of month starting in February
- Kalpi Tone gloss with TJ TTT, Honey, Oil, Irish Moss
- Clarify with Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo
- Condition and detangle with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner
- Moisturize, seal, and style as usual
*
Quarterly*: Instead of monthly routine
- Pre-poo and detangle with TJ TTT, Honey, Oil, Irish Moss
- Clarify with Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo
- Deep Condition with CJ Repair Me
- CoWash it out with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner
- Moisturize, seal, and style as usual


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 24, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I have my regimen down. I don't have my product list finalized, but have my regimen in order. I should have my product list finalized by end of winter. I will update when my list is finalized next year.  I think I have a routine I can live with and fits into my life.  Weekly: - Co-Cleanse with Ouidad Curl CoWash until used up, then use Co-Cleansing Mix - Condition & detangle with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner - Oil rinse with oil mix (meadowfoam, grapeseed, broccoli seed, frac. coconut, passionfruit) - Moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew or DB Transitioning Creme - Seal with Komaza Creams or butter mix & aloe gelly - Stretch with Curlformers, braids, or buns - Co-Wash mid week as needed with TJ TTT and moisturize/seal/style as usual  Monthly: first Sunday of month starting in February - Kalpi Tone gloss with TJ TTT, Honey, Oil, Irish Moss - Clarify with Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo - Condition and detangle with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner - Moisturize, seal, and style as usual  Quarterly: Instead of monthly routine - Pre-poo and detangle with TJ TTT, Honey, Oil, Irish Moss - Clarify with Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo - Deep Condition with CJ Repair Me - CoWash it out with CJ Smoothing Conditioner until used up then TBD conditioner - Moisturize, seal, and style as usual



Ogoma

Your regi is ON POINT!!! And it makes good sense too. I am still listening to my hair's needs and wants and mostly playin' it by ear but I will get there soon. 

So what is aloe gelly?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I have my regimen down. I don't have my product list finalized, but have my regimen in order. I should have my product list finalized by end of winter. I will update when my list is finalized next year.
> 
> I think I have a routine I can live with and fits into my life.
> 
> ...



Ogoma, nice regimen. I noticed that you use Kalpi Tone monthly. I purchased some but have not used it yet. Have you ever used Henna? If so, how do you compare the Kalpi Tone to Henna and what is your recipe for the Kalpi Tone?


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I have my regimen down. I don't have my product list finalized, but have my regimen in order. I should have my product list finalized by end of winter. I will update when my list is finalized next year.
> 
> I think I have a routine I can live with and fits into my life.
> 
> ...



Great regi!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 24, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> Your regi is ON POINT!!! And it makes good sense too. I am still listening to my hair's needs and wants and mostly playin' it by ear but I will get there soon.
> 
> ...



mshoneyfly Thank you!

It is aloe vera gel. I use the Lily of the Desert brand and they call it Aloe Vera Gelly.



Rozlewis said:


> @Ogoma, nice regimen. I noticed that you use Kalpi Tone monthly. I purchased some but have not used it yet. Have you ever used Henna? If so, how do you compare the Kalpi Tone to Henna and what is your recipe for the Kalpi Tone?



Rozlewis Thank you

I actually have not used Kalpi Tone before. I will be starting February next year. I used to use henna, but it gives my hair a reddish-brownish tint I don't really like. I am hoping to get the benefits of henna and darken my hair with this one instead.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 24, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Great regi!



uofmpanther

Thank you. I just need to use up a few things and finalize my product list and I am good to go for the year.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> mshoneyfly Thank you!
> 
> It is aloe vera gel. I use the Lily of the Desert brand and they call it Aloe Vera Gelly.
> 
> ...



Ogoma, let me know what you think after you use the Kalpi Tone. I am doing a henna treatment next week and I was thinking of using the Kalpi Tone.


----------



## heirloom (Dec 24, 2013)

Count me in

*Tell us About You*
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I'm relaxed
*Current Length*: Between SL and APL
*Current Products*: ORS Aloe Shampoo, Loreal sulphate free shampoo, Aussie Moist 3 minute, Nexxus Humectress, Motions CPR, Vatika Egg Condish, Joico Moisture Recovery
*Current Techniques*:Wash once a week with DC, sometimes with steam
*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:Retention and finding a way to smooth my cuticles.
*What's your starting strategy*: I'm going to try AVC rinses and porosity control. I'm also going to check the ph of my products. In addition I want to look into more natural products, I may start making my own conditioners


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 25, 2013)

I tried flat ironing my hair for my birthday. It just reinforced that I should stick to wearing wigs or do a curlformer set when I want straight hair.  The process took forever, my hair didn't get all that straight because I was afraid to go over 300 degrees, and I could not figure out what to do with my hair when I was done.  Not worth it IMHO.  I'm going to do a full blog post on the process so that I remember what I did. 

On the upside, I will take this opportunity to trim my ends with my split ender.

If I ever use direct heat again, I'll use Curlformers to stretch my hair first, then flat iron.   However,  if I ever want bone straight hair, I'm sure I'll have to go above 300 with my flat iron.   I'm not comfortable going there yet.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 25, 2013)

faithVA can I please join this challenge? This will probably be my only challenge for 2014 cuz I really need to nail some consistency into my reggie . I will add my information soon.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 26, 2013)

*Here is my information for the challenge.*

*Tell us About You*
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* *Natural*

*Current Length:* *APL*

*Current Products:** I have a lot of products, but I will list what I'm currently using.
Shampoo/Treatments: Onion juice treatment, ayurvedic treatments, DIY poo, Terresentials Mud Wash with Lemon, Sheamoisture black soap poo
Conditioners: Bask Cocoa Bark conditioner, Bask Yam Nectar conditioner, Claudie's Revitalizer Normalizing conditioner, AOGPB, AOWC, SM Purification masque
Protein Conditioners: Shescentit Okra Reconstructor, AOGPB, and Bask Vanilla Whiskey Repairative Hair Soak
Leave-in conditioners: Smooth Naturals Ultimate Hair Treat, and Kimmaytube leave-in recipe
Moisturizer: Camille Rose moisture butter
Sealants: Pura Body Naturals Cupuacu butter, Castor Jelly mix (ends only)
Stylers: Duafe Naturals Flax Custard, DIY Flaxseed gel, TW Lock It Up gel
Oils: Vatika Frosting, Coconut oil, Castor oil, Argan oil, grapeseed oil, and Claudie's Revitalizer Temple and Hairline balm . 
Currently sampling the Alikay Naturals line:
Lemongrass Leave-in
Dulce Hair Lotion
Shea Yogurt Moisturizer
Moisture Rich Hair Parfait
Creme Brulee Curling custard
Glazed argan oil silkener.*

*Current Techniques:*
*Prepoo with oil
Onion juice treatment for hair loss
Cowashing or DIY poo after each onion juice treatment
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (as needed) or
AOGPB (on dry hair as needed)
Let water sit in hair for 15 min with plastic cap on wash day
Apply leave-ins on damp hair
Seal with oil or butter
Seal ends with Castor Jelly mix
Air dry in braids or twist then pin to stretch hair
Or Use Curlformers to stretch hair
Protective Styling 80% of the time for length retention*

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:
Regrow my bald spots
Thickening my hair 
Figure out how to air dry my hair to leave it moisturized without crunchy roots
Figure out how to keep moisture in my hair for more than one day with my out styles
Figure out how to moisturize hair between washes
Perfect a twist out without it looking flat & stringy
Prevent my hair from swelling while wearing out styles
Figure out how to properly seal my ends
Revisit oil rinsing 

What's your starting strategy:
Apply onion juice treatment daily for 30 days then reevaluate
Apply ayurvedic treatments monthly to help thicken hair
Test the LOC method then if it doesn't work try LCC, LCO, & LLCO
Test both leave-ins on wash day to see which one is better
Test oil rinsing by starting with dime size then increase size until I have the perfect amount that will leave me without greasy hair.
Test butters to see which will leave me without greasy hair
Test the pH of my products to determine what pH my hair likes
Test out the Alikay Naturals products to see if I can add any to my regimen

Anything else you want to share:*
*I have hypothyroidism and food allergies which I believe is affecting my hair. So I will be working on improving my health through diet, supplements, and exercise to help improve my hair.*


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 26, 2013)

I flat ironed and trimmed a couple of inches off my hair. In January, I'll be experimenting with protein and see how my hair reacts to it. I'll also be micro-trimming more regularly going forward at least every 6-8 weeks. I received a hair steamer as a Christmas present and will be steaming once a week. This is my starting pic:


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 27, 2013)

Getting ready for my first abbreviated wash day. I'm in twists so I should be able to cut a couple of steps since its much easier for me to keep my hair moisturizer while its in twists


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 27, 2013)

Another gold star week!
Started last Friday with a henna treatment. Mixed up 1/2 pack of Napur, and added everything my hair likes; honey, amla infused oil, mayonaise, silk protein powder, chamomile tea, cocoa powder, etc, etc, etc. Covered it with a plastic cap and slept all day (I work nightshift) The nice thing about doing it this way is it my henna mix never gets hard, and it's not a problem to wash out. Used a Peppermint Cowash I got in my last Curlkit (not enough peppermint to my taste, didn't get that 'tingle'). Then I used a moisturizing conditioner (bad girl, can't remember which one. I need to start journaling!). Kept it on about an hour, then rinsed, applied coconut oil and my leave in and twisted in about 8 twists. Used my own shea mix to seal the ends. The next day I had a nice twist out. Managed to re-do every day, big twists the first three days, then big bantu knots the last two. So proud of me, I actually did my hair every day. This morning when I get home from work, I'll apply a pre-poo before I go to sleep, then wash and twist when I get up. Next goal it to pay attention to the products I'm using!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

I am back from vacation. Welcome to all of the new challengers.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

[USER=306389 said:
			
		

> ilong[/USER];19413373]faithVA - I want to definitely be in this challenge - especially since I started a similar one this morning.  I didn't know you had started this challenge so I revised that thread to re-direct any viewers to this challenge. Hopefully, a moderator will see my request to delete the thread.
> 
> 
> Question - is the challenge year long only? I can only commit to a regimen for 3 or 6 months at the most, which is ample time for results. I have a June goal so if something isn't helping me reach that goal I will need to replace it and revise my regimen.



The challenge length is unique for each person. Each person can end the challenge for themselves when they feel they have nailed their regimen. That could be 3 months, 9  months or 1.5 years. I will host it for 2014 but not 2015.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 27, 2013)

I've started my onion treatment and so far I've done it for 5 days. My scalp is starting to look less inflamed and more healthy. I also forgot to mention that I've been finger detangling my hair for the last 4 months since I had my updated hair analysis. It initially was a pain to do, but now I have finally figured out how to detangle my hair with my fingers . I'm now only using tools when I'm removing my twist extensions since this is a long term PS.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 27, 2013)

Just wanted to update on successes and changes in my regimen:

I switched from Lacio Lacio back to Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave In. I've also added Africa's Best Herbal Oil to seal with.  It has a ton of beneficial oils, including those with ceramides, to help strengthen my porous cuticles.   I used this leave-in & oil combo for a long time but stopped for reasons I can't recall.  Now that these products are back in my life (particularly the NTM) my hair is LOVING it!

The new techniques I've incorporated are also working really well.  Crosswrapping nightly has been a huge game-changer for my hair!  I just finger detangle and wrap at night to wake up to smooth, cooperative hair in the morning.  Moisturizing every other day has also been successful for me.  Now I can style my hair without my strands sticking together from too much product.  I section my hair into fours and I don't use more than a quarter-sized amount of leave in and two drops of oil for each section.  Surprisingly my hair doesn't seem to dry out until the end of a 48 hr period.

The only thing I'm haven't fully progressed with yet is airdrying.  I've learned that prepooing is really beneficial for me though.  I plan on buying some coconut oil to prepoo with before my next wash.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2013)

December's henna is taking place now


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a 6 inch cut a few days ago and am ready to start 2014 fresh. 



The ends are still a little thin, but the splits are gone. Yes! I also finally got my Curlformers knockoffs so I'm ready to set all next year.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 27, 2013)

Overnight prepoo with coconut oil and milk.


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2013)

I just renewed my subscription after it expired about a year and a half ago just so I could join this challenge! It's right up my alley.

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: Natural 4b
*Current Length*: APL (about to change after a much needed trim)
*Current Products*: Nubian Heritage Black Seed and Keratin, EVOO and Moringa, and Grow and Strength lines
*Current Techniques*: Wash and condition every other week, bun only, moisturize and seal as needed
*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: I am trying to lower the number of single strand knots. They are absolutely killing my progress!  I also want to reduce the number of products I use.
*What's your starting strategy*: Go back to the Sabino Moisture Block regimen
*Anything else you want to share*: I was reading (lurking) on here  recently and found my very first post. I was raving about Sabino Moisture Block and how great it did on my hair. It was amazing! I said I was going to use it for a year to see if I could retain length using just shampoo, conditioner, and MB like Mr. Sabino said I could. I didn't make it very long before I turned into a raging :jaws: PJ and the MB was tossed in a box to collect dust. I was cleaning out that box a week ago and found it. I remembered how great it was and then happened across my post here. I've been done product hopping for a while (been using Nubian Heritage *exclusively* for a year now) so now that the PJ is out of my system I know I can stick with the MB experiment that I wanted to start 5 years ago.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

You ladies have given me life. I am so glad to have some many joining us. I really hope we all nail our regimens in 2014. It would be nice to cruise into increased growth, retention and healthy hair.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in the middle of my wash day routine.  I washed with diluted shampoo,  proceeded with the Aphogee protein treatment,  and now sitting under the steamer with a moisturizing deep conditioner.  Later,  I'll moisturize and seal with the L.O.C method and air dry in braids.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 28, 2013)

I just finished up an abbreviated wash day as I washed in mini twists for the first time.  I put the twists in six big twists and washed with diluted shampoo (carols daughter manoi line). I then skipped the deep condition and went straight to the LOC method. I applied my leave in, oil mix ( let that sink in under my heat therapy wrap) the  applied a bit of DB's peach kernel hair milk to the length and followed up with QB's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on the ends.  Bantu knots to dry, ill probably sit under my dryer for a while, knots take sooooo long to dry on their own especially with wet hair.  If these twists hold up, I will declare my undying love


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

My hair has been in extensions for two weeks so doing an extended wash day. My hair isn't used to being put away. Last night I oiled my scalp with an oil blend and used Hairveda Cocasta oil on the length and spritzed with hydra silica tea mist and baggied overnight.

This afternoon I added Organicals Follicle Stimulating conditioner to my hair and scalp to soften it up some. I shampooed with 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo. I did a tea rinse with green tea and marshmallow root. I am now DCing under my dryer with AO Island Naturals. I will do 45 minutes under the dryer. I will mist and reapply and then baggy for a few hours. I'm not sure if I will do another DC after that or go ahead and twist it up.

Once I finish with DCing I am going to compare LLC on the right with LOC on the left using AIA Leave-in, Purabody Sapote, Hazelnut Oil and Qhemet Burdock Root. 

I will stick with staple products for the next few weeks to see if I can figure out LLC vs. LOC.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Dec 29, 2013)

I want to join this challenge. I finally decided to bite the bullet and subscribe to this forum after YEARS of being a lurker lol. 

Moving on..

Tell us About You
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Transitioning since May so about 6/7 months post

Current Length: I got a semi big chop cut on 4/4/13 so majority of my hair is now neck length and ear length.
Current Products: Just made an order from naturellegrow on Etsy I told her about my hair and she gave me her best reccommendations

*Mango and Berries Detangling Cleansing Cream
*Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner
*Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner 
*Ginger Peach herbal Leave-In Conditioning Spray
*NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Cream Moisturizer

So while I have to wait for these to arrive the products I actually have 
-L'oreal Total Repair 5 shampoo and conditioner
-Neutrogena Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
-Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner
-ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
-Motions Nourish Leave-In Conditioner Spray
-Aussie Anti breakage Spray
-ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment
-Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Cream
-Paul Mitchell Straight Works
-Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
-ORS Heat Protection Serum (I feel like this and their olive oil glossing polisher is the same thing except this smells better)
-Vidal Sassoon Spray Heat Protect and Shine
-Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil
-Vidal Sassoon Spray Repaid and Finish
-Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Flat Iron Protector Straightening Mist w/ Argan Oil (I also added some additional Argan Oil)
-Brazillian Keratin Therapy Flat Iron Spray
No longer will use my XL 60oz Kanechom Chocolate and Silicon Mix because my hair hates cones alot and started breaking off from use of the products both alone and together. 

Current Techniques: I don't really have any. Maybe I can get some by participating in this challenge?

What in your regimen are trying to nail: I need to find a good cleanser that doesn't strip my hair and I need to find something good for moisture and sealing w/o greasiness and heaviness. I need to figure out when to use protein and how my hair specifically handles moisture-protein balance while natural.

What's your starting strategy:My starting strategy is to wait for my products to get here and start using only natural products and no longer putting chemicals on my hair with special emphasis on cleansing and retaining moisture all day.
Anything else you want to share: I have started taking Hairfinity vitamins on 12/23/13


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I want to join this challenge. I finally decided to bite the bullet and subscribe to this forum after YEARS of being a lurker lol.
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to the thread. It sounds like you have a good plan. I hope the NaturelleGrow products work for you. I am hoping to give them a try later this year.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2013)

So this week I tested oil rinsing to see if its something I should add to my reggie. The first time I tried it, I cowashed then added 10 drops of jbco mixed with vatika frosting per each section (4 sections total) then rinsed. I added my leave-ins then air dried. My hair was slightly greasy when I took down my braids, but my hair did feel moisturized. The second time I applied 10 drops of the same oil mix after I used my diy poo. I then added my deep conditioner on top of the oil and dc'd for 1 hr then rinsed and applied my leave-ins. This time my hair wasn't greasy but I did have a little bit of residue on my fingers. My roots were extra soft this time around and my hair felt soft and moisturized. I think if I want to oil rinse on the days I don't dc then I will need to use less oil per section. So I will try that tonite since I'm washing my hair daily for my onion treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];19441867]So this week I tested oil rinsing to see if its something I should add to my reggie. The first time I tried it, I cowashed then added 10 drops of jbco mixed with vatika frosting per each section (4 sections total) then rinsed. I added my leave-ins then air dried. My hair was slightly greasy when I took down my braids, but my hair did feel moisturized. The second time I applied 10 drops of the same oil mix after I used my diy poo. I then added my deep conditioner on top of the oil and dc'd for 1 hr then rinsed and applied my leave-ins. This time my hair wasn't greasy but I did have a little bit of residue on my fingers. My roots were extra soft this time around and my hair felt soft and moisturized. I think if I want to oil rinse on the days I don't dc then I will need to use less oil per section. So I will try that tonite since I'm washing my hair daily for my onion treatment.



The thing I have always wondered with oil rinsing before a conditioner, is how does the conditioner penetrate the shaft if the oil goes on first? Or is that just a problem for low porosity ladies like myself?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> The thing I have always wondered with oil rinsing before a conditioner, is how does the conditioner penetrate the shaft if the oil goes on first? Or is that just a problem for low porosity ladies like myself?


faithVA I always wonder about that too, but my conditioner still seemed to work on my hair even with the oil on top. However, as u know I have normal to high porosity hair and it seemed to still work for me, but it may not work for ur lo po hair. I no oil rinsing can be done several different ways so its a matter of finding the right technique for ur hair. Tonite I will adjust my action plan and cowash without oil rinsing so that I can compare my results from yesterday .


----------



## Beany (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd like to join. Will post stats when I get to my computer.


----------



## Beany (Dec 29, 2013)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural
Current Length: BSL
Current Products: So so much in my stash, but mainly Yes to carrots pampering conditioner, BASK Yam, and various oils
Current Techniques: I DC with steam weekly for 30 min, I baggy nightly (thinking about changing this), I'm typically in twists or twist outs (style challenged lol). M&S as needed, Clarify as needed, light protein weekly (might change), cowash weekly. Color every 3 months (approximately)
What in your regimen are trying to nail: Making my hair moisturized, but not greasy. Cutting down on splits and SSKs, get on an appropriate dusting/trimming schedule
What's your starting strategy: Steaming is a must so I will continue with that. Everything else will be by ear
Anything else you want to share: I'm in the use up your stash challenge so my products and techniques will change throughout the challenge in an effort not to waste anything


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome Beany


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally finished my first wash day.

I decided to try hazelnut oil followed by AIA leave-in on the left and AIA leave-in followed by hazelnut oil on the right. I then spritzed my hair with water and sealed my ends with Beautiful Curls leave-in and castor oil and flat twisted my hair with TW Curling Cream. 

I want to see if there is a difference in the order of application. In the past there wasn't a difference. Each wash day I will be doing a different comparison.

For the next few weeks I will be doing a combination of daily moisturizing and sealing, cowashing and extended DCs.


----------



## heirloom (Dec 29, 2013)

So last wash day I tried an avc rinse to help lay my cuticles. I think it helped a bit as my hair has more movement but my hair feels drier so I'm going to try again but before I dc. My hair could still do with more weight so I'm looking into henna or temporary hair dye as well as panthanol. Also I'm upgrading my oils from cheap heat pressed to extra virgin cold pressed to get the most out of my pre poos plus I gave myself a two inch trim. I will be having more taken off after I remove the box braids I'm getting on saturday


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 29, 2013)

Not going to follow my regimen this week. Will get back to it first weekend in Jan. Traveling this weekend. I will CoWash on Wednesday and do crown braids until the weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2013)

For the next 2 week to 1 month I will put my hair in a single braid tucked in then wrapped.   

This is part of my plan to change my night style regularly.


----------



## snoop (Dec 29, 2013)

Washed today in twists:  DC'd with mayo/camilla seed oil/wheatgerm oil 1hr; washed using rhassoul clay 1hr; oil rinsed with grapeseed oil; conditioned with Giovanni Hydrating Calming Conditioner; LOC.

It's been a few hours now and my hair feels so soft, but because my hair is twisted I can't tell if it's 100% dry.  I'll see how my hair feels in the morning, since it will be dry for sure.


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2013)

heirloom said:


> So last wash day I tried an avc rinse to help lay my cuticles. I think it helped a bit as my hair has more movement but my hair feels drier so I'm going to try again but before I dc. My hair could still do with more weight so I'm looking into henna or temporary hair dye as well as panthanol. Also I'm upgrading my oils from cheap heat pressed to extra virgin cold pressed to get the most out of my pre poos plus *I gave myself a two inch trim*. I will be having more taken off after I remove the box braids I'm getting on saturday



@heirloom Why did you have to trim so much? I ask because I had to take off an inch because of SSks and I'm still finding them!


----------



## heirloom (Dec 29, 2013)

Muse said:


> @heirloom Why did you have to trim so much? I ask because I had to take off an inch because of SSks and I'm still finding them!



It had been a while since I cut my hair and it was really tangly. And the only reason I'm getting another cut after the box braids is because I feel like having short hair for a while. Something a bit like this maybe or shorter


----------



## snoop (Dec 30, 2013)

Muse said:


> @heirloom Why did you have to trim so much? I ask because I had to take off an inch because of SSks and I'm still finding them!



I've read a few blogs where people have talked about accepting that their hair type is prone to SSKs.  I've kept that in the back of my mind and once I managed to find a way to keep my hair moisturized I've found that my SSK worries were reduced quite a bit -- i.e. the amount of SSKs seemed to have seemed to have gone down.  I probably dust a lot less now, too.

As for my hair, it doesn't seem AS soft as last night, but it still seems pretty soft.  I'll have to try this again next weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday's trial seemed to work out pretty well. My hair felt fairly soft while it was twisted. And when I took out the flat twist it was shiny, well defined and separately easily except for the ends that still have splits. I am just clipping splits as I run across them. 

I think the side where I applied the oil before the leave-in feels slightly better than the side the leave-in, oil side. It is only slightly though. I will try it again on next wash day to compare it over several weeks.

My hair seems to respond better when I spritz with water before/after applying oil or cream. 

I will use yesterday's styling regimen as my base for 2014. Tonight I am going to try to set a base for moisturizing and sealing my hair mid-week.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

faithVA

I'm in since I can't decide what I should be doing to my hair. I have a lot of things I need to test. I'll be back to post details later.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday, I took the braids down and bunned my hair. Tonight, I'll moisturize and seal with water and coconut oil.


----------



## snoop (Dec 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My hair seems to respond better when I spritz with water before/after applying oil or cream.



Spritzing after sounds like a good idea!  I think I'll try it.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Relaxed
*Current Length:* Shoulder, but thin in the back due excessive hair fall (stress)
*Current Products: *As of right now (today):

CLEAR Shampoo

Rice Bran/Grapeseed oil w/MSM

Tea Spray

Hydrolyzed Collagen/Silk Amino Acid spray

SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor

Hydroquench Systems Peppermint Deep Conditioner

Aussie Moist Conditioner

I different brands of each kind of product so I'll be switching them out as they are used up.

*Current Techniques:*

Sunday:

Part1:
Shampoo
ACV rinse
Apply oil mix to scalp only
Tea blend spray
HC/SAA spray
Apply SSI Okra Reconstructor
All under heat for about 1 hour and rinse

Part 2:
Tea spray
Mix oil mix with dc
Sit under heat for about an hour and rinse
Condtioner wash extra oil out
Follow with tea spray and leave in detangler
Blow dry

Tuesdays and Thursdays:

Shampoo
Tea spray
Apply oil mix/dc
Sit under dryer for about 1 hour, rinse
Conditioner wash extra oil out
Apply tea spray and leave in spray
Blowdry

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* I actually just started this regimen about a month ago and it's been working really great. I just want to get the products down and study the ingredients my hair likes the absolute most so that I can make my own, ultimate products customized to my own hair.

*What's your starting strategy*: Test out all products/ingredients by themselves (nothing added, nothing underneath, just product on clean hair) to see how they work in comparison to other products I've used. Then I can see what is different/similar in the things my hair likes so I know what to look for/avoid. I think know, but it never hurts to make sure.

*Anything else you want to share:* I hope by the end of this year I'll not have to buy anyone's products, with the exception of chelating shampoo. I'm not touching that one lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Tonight I put CD Hair Milk on Dry hair, used hazelnut oil on the ends, spritzed with water and worked it in. CD products tend to be quite greasy on my hair. Hopefully spritzing afterwords and smoothing it in will cut out some of the greasiness. Will see tomorrow.

I think apply something like the hair milk every night may be too much for my hair. I will try diluting it 50/50 and applying it that way to see how it works.

In the future I may try instead of LOC on shampoo day, adding oil to a cream or hair milk and use that instead of a separate O and C step.


----------



## Beany (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's what I did with my hair today

Cowash with AIA coconut Cowash
DC with steam with yes to carrots, YAM, olive oil, CO, cacao bark, and silk and honey latte (I let the DC sit for several hours too)
After rinsing, I applied hair dew diluted with water and grapeseed oil as my leave in
I also sprayed each section with coconut and hibiscus moisture mist
Twist and curl with java bean and honey hair balm (I forgot how soft this balm is, great consistency)

Now I'm sitting under the dryer for an hour

Will report how my hair feels tomorrow evening when I take it down

Eta: oiled my scalp with njoi ayurvedic oil


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 30, 2013)

This week, I'll apply henna and indigo to cover the grays that I have. I've done it last year but not on a regular basis. This year, I'll be doing it every two months.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 31, 2013)

[USER=337925]CodeRed[/USER];19449791 said:
			
		

> Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Relaxed
> Current Length: Shoulder, but thin in the back due excessive hair fall (stress)
> Current Products: As of right now (today):
> 
> ...



This sounds great.  Where do you get your Hydrolyzed Collagen & Silk Amino Acid?  I'm trying to give my hair more strengthening treatments


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 31, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> This sounds great. Where do you get your Hydrolyzed Collagen & Silk Amino Acid? I'm trying to give my hair more strengthening treatments


 
uofmpanther

I got the hydrolyzed collagen from iHerb (it's the only place I could find it) and the SAA's from LotionCrafter. I'm currently looking for a possible cheaper place, but not sure I'll find one... I will say that the SAAs may strengthen as a lighter protein (my hair didn't get hard when spraying them directly by themselvers) but I added the collagen and it gave my hair a more stiff feel.


----------



## Muse (Dec 31, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> *What's your starting strategy*: *Test out all products/ingredients by themselves (nothing added, nothing underneath, just product on clean hair) to see how they work* in comparison to other products I've used. Then I can see what is different/similar in the things my hair likes so I know what to look for/avoid. I think know, but it never hurts to make sure.



Good idea!


----------



## Beany (Jan 1, 2014)

So I took my twists down several hours ago, my hair was/is soft, but greasy. I'm heavy handed and need to work on that


----------



## sissimpson (Jan 1, 2014)

I just realized that I'm very heavy handed too! Instead of nearly saturating each twist with my leave-in, yesterday I just applied a few squirts to my whole head. Much more satisfied with the results!


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 1, 2014)

Beany said:


> So I took my twists down several hours ago, my hair was/is soft, but greasy. I'm heavy handed and need to work on that


  The exact same thing happened to me. Idk y I am heavy with my hands and products. I need to work on this.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the challenge that I need if you ladies will have me. Here are my stats.
My regimen for the new year is:
Wash and DC weekly
Clarify monthly
Every other week alternate with a sulfate free poo and the other week a sulfate poo.
Protein (using Mizani Kerafuse) every 5-6 weeks.
Moisturize and seal daily
USE UP MY PRODUCTS!!!
try and stick to 2-3 product lines.. I have in mind Mizani, Keracare and BeeMine.
PS more often.
Texlax every 3 months. Trim with every other TU
I wish someone can come to my house and shoot me in the foot if I stray from my Reggie


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2014)

Update after reassessing my goals, trying a few new products and getting a haircut:

*Length: *APL, transitioning

*Current Products:*
*Poo-*                    Essential Wholesale Sulfate Free Poo
*RO Con- *  Suave Naturals Trop. Coconut
*Moisturizing DC-*    ITDF Deep Conditioning Creme
*Protein DC-*           ITDF Reconstructing Creme
*Leave Ins- *           ITDF Conditioning Creme or ITDF Pampered H&F Lotion
*Moisturizer-*          ITDF Pampered H&F Lotion
*Oils-*                     Castor Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil
*Gels- *                   Ecostyler Olive, Salon Care Extra Firm 
*Styling Tools-*                   "Curlformers" super long and wide, 1.5" satin foam rollers, 1" flexirods
*
What I'm trying to nail:*
Finger Detangling
Curly and Wavy styles without direct heat
Moisturizing without reverting set hair
LCO, LOC, LC, or LO
henna, indigo routine


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 1, 2014)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural
Current Length: NL
Current Products: 
*Shampoo*
ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Nature's Gate Sulfate Free Shampoo
*DC*
Homemade DC's
Natty Moist
Natty Cupuace & Rhassoul
*Leave-In/Moisturizers*
Homemade Aloe Spray
Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion
*Oils/Butters*
Natty Butter
LACE Amazon Butter
Shealoe Butter
Safflower Oil
various oils and butters I need to try on my hair
*Other*
Henna
Clays 
Herbs
Ayurvedic powders
Phytokeratin
SAA
Honeyquat and honey powder

Current Techniques: Wash every Tuesday/Wednesday and Saturday. I do the basic shampoo, dc for and hour and lco method. Henna on Saturdays only. Sometimes I add a tea under my dc.

What in your regimen are trying to nail: I want to switch to mudwashing but I haven't gotten the chance to buy enough aloe to last me through the detox period. I need to test my teas as leave-ins and try out my oils and butter blends. I also want to try washing with Aritha and I need to test pre-oiling my hair. 

What's your starting strategy: I will stick with my current reggie until 2/1/2014 so I can try some teas. I will be using Henna weekly for the next 8 weeks and then I will switch to bi-weekly. I'm trying to use up some Suave and Garnier condish I have to I will start mixing them with my Natty Moist and honey powder.

Anything else you want to share: I'm thinking about putting in braids and doing the Crown & Glory method but I'm going to make myself wait until March since I should know what regimen I want to stick to by then.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome ladies. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2014)

I will be moisturizing nightly while my hair is out. I will just use what is available and hopefully I will hit on something that works. I used CDs Hair Milk last night. It isn't magic but I figure as long as I am moisturizing I am at least doing some good. 

I don't think straight water works for my hair. In January I am going to try to whip up a spritz with a lower ph than water to see if I can smooth out my cuticles and soften my hair a bit. 

I also bought some ph strips to start testing the ph of my products.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 1, 2014)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Relaxed*
Current Length: *Around BSL *
Current Products: 
shampoo
*Bodyshop rain forest moisturising poo
Nothing But clarifying poo*

Conditioners
*Mizani supreme oil mask
Mizani supreme oil conditioner
AO HSR
Aphogee 2-min
ORS olive oil conditioner
Pure silk protein
V05
Treseme naturals*

Styling products
*Bee Mine lucious
Bee mine Deja's milk
carrot oil
avocado oil
hempseed oil 
grapeseed oil
papaya oil
sunflower oil
various butters*

protein treatments
*Aphogee 2-step 
Komaza protein hair strengthener 
*
Current Techniques: *I've been off my game for so long I'd only be lying 
*
What in your regimen are trying to nail: 

*1) Products: I want to find easy to access products that work great for my hair and does not cost the earth, I want to add a couple of the aphogee products to my stash and would love to try Giovanni products and a couple of  co cleansers and nail my staples

2) Simplify my regimen - still working on this although it has improved somewhat since 2009

3) I want to retain as much of my 0.5-1inch growth per month


4) Lock down healthy ends

5) Be consistent *

What's your starting strategy:
*In the colder months I want to try washing and DCing bi weekly which should help with keeping manipulation to a minimum - retention

Lose hair bands or keep them to a minimum - retention

Braid it up in the last month of my stretch - retention

summer months I'll be co washing 2x per week*

Anything else you want to share: * My natural hair loves and thrives on natural products, I don't feel the same about my relaxed hair, neither condition of my hair likes sulphates but my relaxed hair seems to like a little mineral oil/cone I do however have a preference for natural moisturisers for both my natural and relaxed hair*


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I did an overnight prepoo with coconut milk and oil. This is my second time using that mix and I think that my hair actually likes it. This morning, I cowashed with Suave ocean breeze and applied Lush Caca Noir henna. I will wash it out and apply indigo which I'll leave in overnight and rinse it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2014)

natural2008 said:


> The exact same thing happened to me. Idk y I am heavy with my hands and products. I need to work on this.



Me too.  I console myself with the thought that moisturized and greasy is better than dry and brittle.

The air in my house is extra dry for some reason. I was experimenting with moisturizing every other day.  I think today is day 3 and to me my hair felt too dry.  Going back to my daily moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## Dilettante (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been natural for way too long to not have a regimen.  Need to fix that

*Natural *- Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:
Current Length: Bra strap/BSB after a hefty trim
Current Products: um...Tresemme naturals, Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Buttercream, Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream. Coconut oil.  Kinky Curly Curling Custard on occasion.  Searching for that perfect deep conditioner.
Current Techniques: Ideally I'll do a hot oil treatment, DC, and then cowash once a week.  Maybe cowash midweek to refresh.
What in your regimen are trying to nail: Leaving my hair alone in a productive way.  I tend to either cowash every single day or else completely neglect it.
What's your starting strategy: Incorporating hot oil treatments.  I tried one for the first time last week and my hair was singing.  I might try to learn to roller set.  I need to find a way to leave my hair alone without getting mad tangles (most protective styles are murder on my baby fine strands)
Anything else you want to share: One day I'll be waist length.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 2, 2014)

I have decided I cannot live with the smell of the Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream so I will be using the Califia to seal until I use it up. I will probably be using it for a few months and then start mixing up my own butters to seal with.

My hair held up so well on vacation. It is super soft. After a while, I stopped moisturizing the length because it was getting greasy and just moisturized my ends. My whole hair is super soft. Very happy.

I will co-wash tomorrow and put them in crown braids. I will start following my regimen strictly this Sunday. This Sunday is my quarterly protein treatment.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> I got a 6 inch cut a few days ago and am ready to start 2014 fresh.
> 
> The ends are still a little thin, but the splits are gone. Yes! I also finally got my Curlformers knockoffs so I'm ready to set all next year.


You've got a stronger soul than me, because I could not cut off that much in one sitting . I was MBL last year, after a few sessions of cutting, growing, cutting again, needed up at CBL at the end of the year. I wanted to start the new year fresh too . 

Things I've learned so far:

1. My relaxed hair isn't dry, it's just kinky as hell and seems dry when it's allowed to air dry loose. My natural curl pattern softened the kink. For my own sanity, I will always set my hair some kind of way after I wash.

2. I need to oil my scalp, the edges specifically, like 3 times a week. The relaxer dried my scalp something fierce, but I hope keeping it clean and moisturized will get it back to normal.

3. I don't need to comb my hair except on wash day. At first I was grabbing the comb every chance I got, but the past several days, I've been just using my fingers to style without even thinking about it. 

4. I think I'll moisturize my hair on wash day and once during the week. I also want to experiment with using GF Sleek & Shine Oil treatment (or the Marvelous Oil) as my sealant instead of regular oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

Hair: Relaxed
Current Length: WL, kinda
Current Products: a little this and a little that
Current Techniques: less is more
What in your regimen are trying to nail: maintain health and thicken hemline
What's your starting strategy: heavy sealing
Anything else you want to share: I'm horrible at updating beyond my initial post but will do my best.

Staples that I keep in rotation
Clarifier: HV Amala Deep Cleanse
Shampoo: Bee Mine Botancial
Co-Cleanser: HV Amala Cream Rinse
DCner: HV SitriNillah / AO HSR
LI: Pura Body Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk
Sealer: Avocado Oil / My Honey Child Type 4


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> xxinsanexxchels said:
> 
> 
> > I want to join this challenge. I finally decided to bite the bullet and subscribe to this forum after YEARS of being a lurker lol.
> ...


----------



## sissimpson (Jan 2, 2014)

Leaving on a cruise Saturday.... just realized it will be a good idea to wash my hair before I leave... maybe not.... hair is set in flat twists for a twistout to wear to work tonight. I like to pre-poo while I sleep. I'm not taking these twists out to do it today, and doing it tomorrow will be cutting it too close. But that will work out okay, because I will wash it in the spa onboard, then DC with steam in the sauna!

This is a good step in the process of nailing my regimen to be mindful of what I'm doing with my hair, and not so random.

 Hmmm, maybe it's time to set some goals!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of adding some supplements other than the priteva to my regimen


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

Last night I diluted the CD Hair Milk with a lot of water. It is still fairly thick though. I used my hands to apply water to each section, followed it by the hair milk and then twisted it up. It worked out better. My hair is nicely defined and a bit softer. My theory is that my hair likes a product that has a higher concentration of water to moisturize with. The key is finding out how much water I need to add to moisturizers to get them to work.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil/eo blend. Used hazelnut on the length. Spritzed my hair with water/vegemoist and then with Hairveda spritz and baggied for 2 hours. Then flat twisted with Curl Junkie Argan and Olive oil.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 2, 2014)

I have my hair in crown braids, which means I don't need to do anything at all to my hair until wash day. My braiding hands are normally tight, but I was conscious of not making it to tight this time and it is not feeling any pulling on my scalp, but it is still neat.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 3, 2014)

My curls came right back yesterday after I washed my flat iron attempt, so I'm happy for that.  I have my hair banded and air drying in 6 sections.  I'll come back to post what I did if this works.  

I also tried a new deep conditioner that is way too fragrant for me, so I'm still on the DC hunt.

ETA:  Banding sort of worked.  On the upside, my roots and the length of my hair got blowdryer straight.  I'll try to add a picture.  On the downside, my hair was still damp almost 24 hours later and my ends were a frizzy mess.  I'm going to look for some more youtube videos and other resources to see if I can get my ends right.  If I can, banding is a great alternate to my curlformers for airdrying


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 4, 2014)

*sigh* I don't know about this avocado mask as my sole dtm. My hair feels hard like I've been doing protein tmts every week and not following up w/ a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 4, 2014)

Last night I went back to my new love Claudie's Revitalizer Normalizing deep conditioner and today my hair is really thanking me . I can't function without this DC so it's officially on my HG list and included in my regimen .

I'm now banding my hair in preparation of mini twist. This is going to take me all freaking weekend to install ! The things we go thru to retain length . But its a New Year so its time for me to go back to protective style mode .


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 4, 2014)

[USER=266376]tashboog[/USER];19473281 said:
			
		

> Last night I went back to my new love Claudie's Revitalizer Normalizing deep conditioner and today my hair is really thanking me . I can't function without this DC so it's officially on my HG list and included in my regimen .
> 
> I'm now banding my hair in preparation of mini twist. This is going to take me all freaking weekend to install ! The things we go thru to retain length . But its a New Year so its time for me to go back to protective style mode .



What do you do to your ends when you band?   I tried folding them over and got a frizzy mess at the end.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer with a DC in my hair. From my last year's experience,  I noticed that it's better for me to wait a day or two after indigo to do a deep condition. My hair has a deeper and richer color when I do it like that.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 4, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> What do you do to your ends when you band?   I tried folding them over and got a frizzy mess at the end.


uofmpanther I fold mine over as well but u can apply a heavier product to ur ends. I usually apply castor jelly to smooth my ends.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm getting ready to have my first wash day of the year and I can't wait, I'm giving myself the full works including a protein treatment and a DC using steam. I will post my starting pic when this has been achieved.

I have been looking at my regimen and ways that I can tweak it without adding 50-100 new steps. As I have been unable to keep to any form of a regimen for the last 5 months and it hasn't cost me too dearly, I will wash my hair bi-weekly hopefully this will help me to retain more as wash days are the days I lose the most amount of hair. These are some of the things I'm thinking of doing but, I will incorporate them slowly throughout the year so I can monitor any progress or adversities.

Add MSM supplements: I have wanted to try these for health reasons but am aware that my hair could benefit also, there are a couple more but they probably wouldn't have any impact on my hair so I won't bother to mention them.

Fenugreek: I have been reading up about this and would like to create a leave-in spray with the tea and I would also like to add it to my DC maybe once a month. I have no wish to smell of curry so it looks like I'll be going with the seeds opposed to the powder.

New co-wash conditioners: I have avoided these for years because of certain ingredients but got to thinking that now my hair is relaxed it may like them now. I have aussie moist, a few motions and a couple HE cons in my arsenal now. I have also added an old favourite of mine Africa's Best organics hair mayonnaise.

A dusting schedule: I have a proper trim with every TU every four months, I usually dust on an ad hoc basis but I want to nail down a proper dusting routine. I'm thinking about dusting half way through my stretch during the colder months and 3 times during the warmer months when I'm more prone to wearing my hair down or in a ponytail. I feel like if I have a routine, it could prevent the need to take off so much when I do eventually dust and when I get trims, the goal is maximum retention this year.

Bring back ACV final rinse: This is tried and tested, it helps me with moisture retention and ph balance I only stopped because I got lazy. I know moisture is one of the keys to retention for me.

Extentions/Braids: I'm assuming my hair is at it's most delicate during the last month of my stretch and I can imagine what the daily manipulation with all of that new growth is having on my retention levels. This would be the perfect PS for the last month of my stretch.

Invest in a silk/satin bonnet: I can bun for 3-4 days if I've wrapped up my hair with a silk scarf, this would mean less manipulation = more retention I worry about tying the scarf and how it could lead to loss of hair, I think I could get on with a bonnet.

I think because I can see my hair getting back to the length it was when I first relaxed it from being natural, it's making me feel more dedicated to the cause. I find sometimes wash days can be arduous or I'm too time deficient to do what I need/want to do, this makes it difficult for me to enjoy it. I need to get back to that place where everything fitted around my hair and not the other way around erplexed


----------



## ckisland (Jan 4, 2014)

Because of my scalp dryness, I'm going to use a cleansing conditioner instead of shampoo. Hopefully it gets my scalp clean and adds moisture. If it works out, I'll move my poo days to every other week and co-cleanse in between.


----------



## Beany (Jan 5, 2014)

I learned that I must have olive oil and/or castor oil in my DCs. This week I DC'd with yes to carrots, YAM, HH soft and creamy horsetail butter and grapeseed oil and it didn't feel as soft. It was ok, but my hair has felt better. 
My leave in was HH SCM and I twisted with java bean and honey hair balm. 
This week I also sprayed the coconut and hibiscus moisture mist AFTER I twisted my hair and it dried kind of hard. I usually spray it after my leave in and before my styler, I will go back to doing that. This morning I softened it up with some WGHO and all was well. 
It's cold outside so my hair is in a bun in a baggy under a beanie.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2014)

I washed and DCd this weekend and sticking to my reggie I won't do it again till next week. Just M&S


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626;19471943[/USER]]*sigh* I don't know about this avocado mask as my sole dtm. My hair feels hard like I've been doing protein tmts every week and not following up w/ a moisturizing deep conditioner.



Some ladies do find that avocado acts like a protein treatment in their hair. Perhaps you want to try something else for a while to see if you have different results.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> Fenugreek: I have been reading up about this and would like to create a leave-in spray with the tea and I would also like to add it to my DC maybe once a month. I have no wish to smell of curry so it looks like I'll be going with the seeds opposed to the powder.



Please let me know how your spray works out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

I finally found a wig that I like so I will be wigging it for a while. Once I get the people at work use to it I may be 1 or 2 more. Wigging it will allow me to shampoo or cowash my hair midweek. That will allow me to try out different things and hopefully figure out my regimen quicker. I am hoping that I can improve the moisture in my hair as well and have some good retention by the spring. 

Tonight I used the Organicals Follicle Stimulator as a prepoo and shampooed with As I Am Cleansing Pudding. I now have a Fenugreek paste on my hair. I will cowash that out with Deva Curl One. I will use Marshmallow Moisture Balm, followed by Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave-in. Then I will seal with Dax Bergamot. I have two samples of this. I am going to try an ACV spritz on one side after the leave-in to see how my hair does. I will see how this goes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

After shampooing and having my hair be a tangly mess, I have learned that I need to prepoo before I shampoo. So next time I will apply a light oil to my strands and apply a conditioner before I shampoo. I usually at least detangle with conditioner so I haven't had this problem in a while.

I used fenugreek paste which I think will work well. I need to add oil to the mix. And I probably want to use it on days where I don't shampoo. But it did soften my hair and I think I need to use heat with it.

I used marshmallow moisture balm,, Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner, followed by Dax Bergamot Cream and I think  that is a good combination. I only have 1 more sample of the DAX Bergamot so I will repeat this one more time to check my results.

I will see how it dries tomorrow but I feel good about it so far.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 5, 2014)

Bun my hair today for the week. I'll moisturize every other day wuth water and coconut oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok so now I know I like seaweed. There's lots of iodine in it too so I'll make sure I concentrate on my scalp.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I finally found a wig that I like so I will be wigging it for a while. Once I get the people at work use to it I may be 1 or 2 more. Wigging it will allow me to shampoo or cowash my hair midweek. That will allow me to try out different things and hopefully figure out my regimen quicker. I am hoping that I can improve the moisture in my hair as well and have some good retention by the spring.
> 
> Tonight I used the Organicals Follicle Stimulator as a prepoo and shampooed with As I Am Cleansing Pudding. I now have a Fenugreek paste on my hair. I will cowash that out with Deva Curl One. I will use Marshmallow Moisture Balm, followed by Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave-in. Then I will seal with Dax Bergamot. I have two samples of this. I am going to try an ACV spritz on one side after the leave-in to see how my hair does. I will see how this goes.



How do you apply the fenugreek? Do you apply it to your scalp as well?


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 6, 2014)

Started on my new regimen. Determined to stay the course until the end of the year. 

Completed first quarterly protein treatment per new regimen. Used up the last bit of the Bask Whiskey Soak. It is a milder protein than the CJ Repair Me so not sure if it is strong enough to last me until the next PT in 3 months, but I hope so. 

I will be doing Kalpi Tone glosses in the months between PT and that has some strengthening herbs/powders so I hope it is good. Will be using Repair Me exclusively for PT going forward. 

Used Aussie 3 Min to DC after PT. I really like it. It worked just as well as CJ Smoothing Conditioner. I will be testing it out this whole month and will test Giovanni Olive & Avocado conditioner next month. If they all work similarly, I will go with the one that is the cheapest and easiest to get. 

Off to a good start.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Started on my new regimen. Determined to stay the course until the end of the year.
> 
> Completed first quarterly protein treatment per new regimen. Used up the last bit of the Bask Whiskey Soak. It is a milder protein than the CJ Repair Me so not sure if it is strong enough to last me until the next PT in 3 months, but I hope so.
> 
> ...



Ogoma If you're using products that contain protein between your treatments I'm sure it will be fine, you can always increase your PT's if you feel your hair needs more protein. 

I'm aiming for every 8-9 weeks My hair seems to need more protein when it's relaxed.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Ok so now I know I like seaweed. There's lots of iodine in it too so I'll make sure I concentrate on my scalp.



hmm, I have some kelp. Maybe I will add this to my fenugreek paste


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

[USER=378519 said:
			
		

> girlonfire[/USER];19481965]How do you apply the fenugreek? Do you apply it to your scalp as well?



I apply it to my strands like a conditioner. And I also apply it directly to my scalp and massage it in.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Since I am wigging it, what I plan to try this week is to wet my hair nightly in the shower and either do a water rinse, cowash or DC, baggy for 15 minutes after, apply ACV spritz and then apply hazelnut oil and then the Dax Bergamot or the Qhemet BRBC and then twist back up. I want to see if that will help my moisture this week.


----------



## Beany (Jan 6, 2014)

Today I M&S with HH SCM and java bean and honey balm. I oiled my scalp with Njoi Ayurvedic oil, most of my hair seems moisturized, but the hair near my roots seems dry. I may doing a mini steam treatment tomorrow (15 minutes or so).


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Misted with Hairveda Silica Mist and sealed with Qhemet BRBC. The Silica Mist is a little too sticky for my hair, so will use it up and move onto something else. I am hoping with some practice I will be able to make my own mist.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 7, 2014)

Stretched my hair with curlformers. I had today off so I just put it in a bun. Did 5 braids for either a braid out or to put in a updo tomorrow. I like when my updos have some texture.


----------



## Beany (Jan 7, 2014)

Instead of steaming tomorrow (later today technically) I moisturized the hair near my roots with HH marshmallow fluff, sprinkled a little water on my hair and baggied. Will see what these roots feel like in the afternoon.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER];19486649 said:
			
		

> Misted with Hairveda Silica Mist and sealed with Qhemet BRBC. The Silica Mist is a little too sticky for my hair, so will use it up and move onto something else. I am hoping with some practice I will be able to make my own mist.



I make my own mist now and I love it so much more than commercial mists.   I keep it simple with water, essential oils, and carrier oils, though I'm thinking of adding silk amino acids when my no buy is up.   In the summer,  I add glycerin.  I tried adding conditioner and honey, but my hair didn't like either of those in the mix.

One thing that helped me was looking at commonalities in the mists I liked. I noticed they all had a lot of water and were light on oil.  I used oils that i already liked, including some with antibacterial properties. Then I played around with it till I found the right mix.  Also, the great thing about using mainly water is that I can just dump the mix if I hate it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];19487421]I make my own mist now and I love it so much more than commercial mists.   I keep it simple with water, essential oils, and carrier oils, though I'm thinking of adding silk amino acids when my no buy is up.   In the summer,  I add glycerin.  I tried adding conditioner and honey, but my hair didn't like either of those in the mix.
> 
> One thing that helped me was looking at commonalities in the mists I liked. I noticed they all had a lot of water and were light on oil.  I used oils that i already liked, including some with antibacterial properties. Then I played around with it till I found the right mix.  Also, the great thing about using mainly water is that I can just dump the mix if I hate it.



Would you mind sharing your recipe/ratios? How much oil do you add to how much water?

I want to try a mist with water but also with my tea mix. I am also trying to see if the ph of the mist changes anything. I am thinking 7 is too high for my hair but still need to test it out.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Misted with Hairveda Silica Mist and sealed with Qhemet BRBC. The Silica Mist is a little too sticky for my hair, so will use it up and move onto something else. I am hoping with some practice I will be able to make my own mist.



I make my own mist but just call it water mix as it's mostly water that I add rose water, almond oil and a few drops of essential oils such as tea tree oil and peppermint oil. I like this mix better as it's really light, the PH is a little high but so far my hair likes it. I was using olive oil instead of the sweet almond oil but switched because it was too heavy on my hair.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 7, 2014)

Last night, I moisturized and sealed with my water mix and coconut oil. I think my hair is good till tomorrow. I might do an overnight GHE instead of just M&S.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 7, 2014)

When I washed, blow dried and straightened my hair the other day, I used too much product and it left my ends sticking together and looking stringy so I wasn't able to take a starting pic as planned. I then noticed my ends looked and felt a bit dry, so yesterday I decided to start m & s the ends 2 x per day.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 7, 2014)

I tried the LCO method before setting my hair. My hair feels good two days later, so I guess it worked well enough. The trick will be moisturizing my hair without it reverting. I may just use a cream or oil on my ends, rather than do the full LCO or LOC.


----------



## Beany (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of my roots are still kinda dry. I'll moisturize, steam, and baggy tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

My hair felt ok today after using the Hairveda Silica mist with the Qhemet BRBC. It wasn't super moisturized but it wasn't dry either. It was only slightly sticky and not greasy. So that is good, especially since I know I am heavy handed.

Tonight, I spritzed with Natty ACV Mist, applied a little hazelnut oil and sealed my ends with Natty Butter. I am getting better with using only a little oil. I still need to work on the amount of butter I use on my ends. The Natty Mist felt good going on but I need to try it on clean hair.

Tonight I played around with my ph strips so I can start working on a mist of my own. It looks like I need to ad 1/8 tsp of ACV to 2 cups of tea to get a ph of 5. And I can add 1 Tbsp of marshmallow moisture balm to 2 Cups of water and also get a ph of 5. When I finish with the Natty Mist, I will play around with the moisture balm mist.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER];19487851 said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing your recipe/ratios? How much oil do you add to how much water?
> 
> I want to try a mist with water but also with my tea mix. I am also trying to see if the ph of the mist changes anything. I am thinking 7 is too high for my hair but still need to test it out.



Sure. I eyeball my oil ratio, so I'll pull out my measuring spoons tomorrow and try to give actual measurements.  I've been meaning to do actual measurements for some time now, so this will force me to do it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];19491455]Sure. I eyeball my oil ratio, so I'll pull out my measuring spoons tomorrow and try to give actual measurements.  I've been meaning to do actual measurements for some time now, so this will force me to do it.



I played around with some oil and water tonight. I am thinking around 1/8 of a tsp might be enough.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight greenhouse effect. I haven't done one of those in a long time and I feel my hair needs some extra moisture.


----------



## Beany (Jan 8, 2014)

Whew my hair looks and feels so much better today. Last night I steamed for 15 minutes with HH SCM and HH marshmallow fluff and then baggied over night. This afternoon I sealed with MHC Buttery Soy and baggied for an hour on my way to work. My hair is moisturized and a little greasy, but not bad at all.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I'm doing an overnight greenhouse effect. I haven't done one of those in a long time and I feel my hair needs some extra moisture.



Sounds good.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

My hair is doing a bit better. On a scale from 1 to 10 my moisture level is a 6 or 6.5. That is still low but it was much worse the past 2 months. I'm not sure if it is the products, that I am misting daily or because I'm wigging it. 

I misted tonight with my marshmallow balm mix and sealed my ends with natty butter. I wanted to cowash but I'm getting home too late to be able to work it in. I will just wait until Friday and doing an overnight DC.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

Doing an overnight DC tonight. Next week I'm going to experiment with using one herb all week. I'll be refreshing my hair with it and adding it under my DC. 

I'm going to bring back shealoe butter so I can know if I like it before I place my next LC order. I can't remember what happened the last time I used it but I don't think it was anything bad. I'll be using it to seal. I'm going to alternate Shealoe and Safflower oil or use them both on the really cold days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=359241 said:
			
		

> BranwenRosewood[/USER];19496559]Doing an overnight DC tonight. Next week I'm going to experiment with using one herb all week. I'll be refreshing my hair with it and adding it under my DC.
> 
> I'm going to bring back shealoe butter so I can know if I like it before I place my next LC order. I can't remember what happened the last time I used it but I don't think it was anything bad. I'll be using it to seal. I'm going to alternate Shealoe and Safflower oil or use them both on the really cold days.



What kind of herb are you going to use?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

faithVA

I haven't decided yet. I have a combination of 30+ western and ayurvedic herbs to work through. I know certain ones have to be used in a blend or it'll cause dryness and some shouldn't be left in because they're cleansing so I can cross a few of the list. 

I won't be using Oatstraw in this 'One Herb Experiment' because I DC'd overnight with it and realized it acts like protein on my hair. It would probably be to strengthening on it's own.

I might start off with fenugreek since I've been meaning to do a paste with it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=359241 said:
			
		

> BranwenRosewood[/USER];19496687]faithVA
> 
> I haven't decided yet. I have a combination of 30+ western and ayurvedic herbs to work through. I know certain ones have to be used in a blend or it'll cause dryness and some shouldn't be left in because they're cleansing so I can cross a few of the list.
> 
> ...


Why are you doing one at a time?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

faithVA

So I can see how my hair reacts to each one and eliminate the ones that do nothing for me or cause reactions. That's how I figured out I was allergic to Shikakai. I added it to a Brahmi/Maka mask that I used before with no problems and had to wash it out in 5 minutes due to crazy itching. It was the only thing different so I knew the culprit. 

This is also going to be helpful when I start premixing herbal blends ahead of time. I'll know what each thing does and create the best mix for different occasions (henna, protein rx, refresher, dc'ing).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 9, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> faithVA  I haven't decided yet. I have a combination of 30+ western and ayurvedic herbs to work through. I know certain ones have to be used in a blend or it'll cause dryness and some shouldn't be left in because they're cleansing so I can cross a few of the list.  I won't be using Oatstraw in this 'One Herb Experiment' because I DC'd overnight with it and realized it acts like protein on my hair. It would probably be to strengthening on it's own.  I might start off with fenugreek since I've been meaning to do a paste with it.



BranwenRosewood
faithVA
Here are a few links with lists of herbs and what they do for hair

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/ingredients/faqherbhair.aspx

http://wiselymade.com/blog/best-ingredients-for-hair-and-skin/

http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/01/natural-remedies-for-naturally-curly.html?m=1

Hope this helps

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

mshoneyfly

Thanks! I'm trying to compile the most complete list possible and all of those links contain something new. My Evernote has been getting a lot of use lately!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> BranwenRosewood
> faithVA
> Here are a few links with lists of herbs and what they do for hair
> 
> ...



Thank you mshoneyfly. That is very helpful.

As I have been reading, I have read that I may want to opt for essential oils over herbs when I can because of their potency. I will be looking into that for this year. But I have a teas and herbs so I will use them up. Then I will replace each tea with an essential oil and make a blend. That will be much easier than brewing up tea each week.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder if there is an essential oil for fenugreek?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I wonder if there is an essential oil for fenugreek?



Yes. I don't know the best place to buy it from but they have it on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...eASIN=B00DP8OFKK&linkCode=as2&tag=hotodiyo-20.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 9, 2014)

I prefer essential oils to powders or teas. Thanks to all of you for mentioning this here.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 9, 2014)

I tried using teas for a hot second, and it may have been that my brews were way too weak, but they were nothing but a headache. I am curious about powders and essential oils though. I'll probably play around with them again one day .

So I figure out 2 things this week:
1. Shampoo was irritating my sensitive scalp and leading to flaking. I cowashed on Sunday and I haven't had any flaking since!!! I've been checking it daily, and I noticed that it did seem a little dry today. I'm going to oil it a little and I should be fine until Sunday. 

2. AO White Camellia does nothing for me as a leave-in. But I grabbed GF Sleek & Shine leave-in the other day, and so far I like it a lot!! I may have tried it once years ago. It smells good and softens my hair instantly. I think it helped me get another day out of my hair today


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

DC'd overnight. After rinsing I 

L - Aloe spritz
C - Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion
B - Shealoe Butter

I normally use oil before apply a butter but since I didn't this time I went heavier on the shealoe. I hope I didn't put too much.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I tried using teas for a hot second, and it may have been that my brews were way too weak, but they were nothing but a headache. I am curious about powders and essential oils though. I'll probably play around with them again one day .
> 
> So I figure out 2 things this week:
> 1. Shampoo was irritating my sensitive scalp and leading to flaking. I cowashed on Sunday and I haven't had any flaking since!!! I've been checking it daily, and I noticed that it did seem a little dry today. I'm going to oil it a little and I should be fine until Sunday.
> ...



Maybe when you do shampoo, you can dilute it, add some AVG and some oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 9, 2014)

My hair was nicely moisturized this morning after the overnight GHE. I just applied a little bit of coconut oil to seal.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe when you do shampoo, you can dilute it, add some AVG and some oil.



When I get not broke , I'll probably buy some more AVG. I could never get right for a leave-in, but I liked sealing with it but I loved it for my skin . I keep forgetting that I have 3 cleansing conditioners !!!! I think I'll see how those for a minute and see about only using poo to clarify with every once in awhile. I might go to ACV instead. Let me head over to the Relaxed Thread.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

I order 32oz AVJ and some MSM from Vitacost this weekend and I got it yesterday. I will start experimenting with clay washing next week. I hope I'm not changing too much at once.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 9, 2014)

Almost at the end of the week and my hair is still doing well. So far the regimen seems to be working. One thing I know for sure is my hair does not need monthly protein treatments if I am not cowashing multiple times a week and wet bunning. Time will tell where I need to be.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

I cowashed tonight with Loreal Moisture Mask. I am going to mist with marshmallow balm mist and seal with Qhemet BRBC and flat twist back up.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been solo good at sticking to my reggie only washing and DCing once a week has really helped me


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Tonight I rinsed my hair in flat twist, put in the conditioner, twisted back up and then rinsed in flat twist. My hair is too short to shampoo and condition in braids or twist. I think for now I am going to shampoo and DC in flat twists. It will take a little longer but I won't have to worry about my ends tangling and I can eliminate most of the time it takes me to detangle. As my hair gets longer I should be able to do fewer and fewer flat twist until I can put my hair in twist.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 10, 2014)

My airdrying sessions haven't been too great lately.  I am still figuring out a way to airdry that doesn't aggravate my ends.  My best air drying sessions are when my hair is just left alone to hang, but my ends are prone to splits when left wet & loose.  Right now I've twisted the last few inches of my hair, pinned them down to the crown of my head, and tied it all down with a satin scarf.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

Using the Shealoe Butter to seal was a very good idea. My hair is still feeling soft and moisturized. 

I was in the kitchen mixing today and made a Coffee DC that smells like a cup of coffee with a hint of cinnamon. I hope my hair likes it because it smells and looks really good.

I also took some of the Shealoe and whipped it with some Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter and Nettle Oil. It came out very creamy and fluffy. I can't wait to seal with it on my next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

spellinto said:


> My airdrying sessions haven't been too great lately.  I am still figuring out a way to *airdry that doesn't aggravate my ends.  *My best air drying sessions are when my hair is just left alone to hang, but my ends are prone to splits when left wet & loose.  Right now I've twisted the last few inches of my hair, pinned them down to the crown of my head, and tied it all down with a satin scarf.  We'll see how this goes.



I have heard this before. I wonder why air drying is so rough on the ends?


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 10, 2014)

Tonight, when I took my bun down, my hair was a little bit on the dry side. So I've added AIA Intensive Conditioner to my prepoo. Tomorrow, I'm working in the AM. I'll wash my hair, apply the DC, and just put a beanie on.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I went back and forth about dusting my hair because I dust it best when I rollerset it but definitely didn't feel like doing that. So I took down each flat twist and too small sections and dusted. I mixed my fenugreek paste with Organicals Follicle Stimulating Conditioner and hazelnut and put it on each flat twist. I sat under the dryer for 45 minutes but let the paste sit for about 1.5 hours. 

I did my inversion for 4 minutes. I rinsed. I am not DCing under the dryer for 35 minutes using a combination of AO Blue Chamomile and AO Desert Islands. 

I mixed up a kimmaytube batch using AIA leave-in, AVG, hazelnut oil and castor oil, but light on the oils. After I rinse I will let my hair dry a bit and then apply the kimmay tube leave in and flat twist my hair back up. I will style tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I put DC in my hair and then flat twisted it back and I rinsed in twist. My hair seems to hold onto water so much easier that way. I took down each flat twist to apply product and then twisted it back up. When I went to bed my head was soaking wet. I always do my hair late at night. I don't think that I have ever had that happen before. I had to put a towel on my pillow to catch the water.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 11, 2014)

I used aphogee green tea constructor layered and aphogee provitamin leave-ins for the first time today so far so good but I'm monitoring them to see how they work over a period of time. 
My ends looked and felt dry, although I wanted to wash my hair and DC so badly, I decided to stick to the bi-weekly programme I've just started so I LCO my ends tonight instead. I'm hoping that introducing leave-ins will help with moisture retention for my ends.

L = aphogee green tea constructor layered with aphogee provitamin leave-in
C = bee mine deja's milk
O = avocado oil

I've been taking priteva which I'm hoping will help strengthen my hair and help with retention, I took them last year with good results but I was too inconsistent to reap any long term benefits. I'm trying to figure out what stage to introduce the MSM, I want to give my hair some time with pretiva on its own before I add anything else. I'm thinking end of March beginning of April, I also need to find some fenugreek seeds and tea bags/leaves.


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2014)

So I'm currently steaming with yes to carrots, YAM, silk and honey latte, argan oil, CO, and EVOO. I have njoy sulfur oil on my scalp. Will steam for 30 minutes and leave it in overnight. Tomorrow I'll apply tresemme natural conditioner and twist Mhc buttery soy.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 12, 2014)

- Pre-pooed with coconut oil and honey: not sure I really liked this combo, but will play with pre-pooing more.

- Cocleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash: love this product, but use a lot of it at one go. I will try to create a successful mix once I use up what is in my stash.

- Used Aussie 3 Min and oil mix to condition and detangle: so far so good. I have experienced no ill effects from using a conditioner with cones. I have also not experienced any greater frizz control from using cones. All in all, it is pretty much the same as my natural conditioners. Will keep testing it to see how it goes.

- Moisturized and sealed (DB Cocoa Whip, Komaza Califia Cream), and put it in one braid. I was going to do curlformers, but changed my mind. I will take down the braid and do a crown braid mid week. I might cowash depending on how my scalp feels.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 12, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> I've been solo good at sticking to my reggie only washing and DCing once a week has really helped me


Me too!! I used to DC so randomly because I was getting most of my moisture from cowashes. 

No flaking at all this week!!! So happy about that. I prepoo'd overnight with Vatika oil, JBCO on my scalp and sunflower oil on my ends. Today I used a cleansing conditioner, DC for like 1.5 hours and added a new last step. After detangling and rinsing out the DC, I applied Optimum Opti pH normalizer. My hair felt so much softer and smoother after rinsing it out . I'm adding this to my routine weekly or every 2 weeks. 
I was this close to trying to do a wash n'go again, but I saw the error of my ways . I finally finally used the lottabody I bought and set my hair on 8 flexirods. I'm hoping for smooth, soft, moisturized hair this week


----------



## spellinto (Jan 12, 2014)

Usually when I moisturize my new growth, I either spray a leave in or just fluff through my roots with moisturizer.  Today I moisturized _deliberately_ by parting sections, spreading moisturizer between my fingers, and applying directly to the roots.  I think I actually like moisturizing NG this way because I _know_ my curls and my line of demarcation were tended to.  It takes a little bit more time, but it's not as lengthy of an ordeal as I thought it would be.  I'm experiencing a little breakage from the back of my head, so it was great to give it the direct attention it needs.

I also tried a new way of airdrying today.  Twisted & clipped my ends in two sections to my temples and tied down my ends, edges, and nape with a satin scarf, leaving my roots and length to dry.  It looked a little silly but when I took it all down, my roots had dried nicely and my ends didn't dry out.  I  how my texture looked too! I'll have to keep testing this method for consistency though.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 12, 2014)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Today, I put my hair in a bun for the week and before that added a little more moisture with my butter mix to it. Because my hair was a little dry on Friday, I will be doing the GHE on Monday and Wednesday next week.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 13, 2014)

I made the mistake of trying to set my hair when it was wet again. My hair will dry in like 15-20 minutes normally, but if I put it on flexirods while damp, it won't even be dry the next morning :/ . So I was done with my hair at 3pm yesterday and woke up with damp hair. I like the hold the lottabody gave but besides that, it was a fail.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 13, 2014)

Taking back that last post about moisturizing NG directly. My hair felt really good last night but I'm not fond of how it feels this morning. It is shiny and soft, but some of the strands are stuck together, and my roots are a little compacted & rigid. My hair actually feels a little more tangled then it did last night. Even though my hair doesn't feel greasy, I think I applied too much product and my strands are weighed down. I guess if I want to moisturize my new growth, the best way is to just cowash/DC or apply a spray leave-in conditioner.  I might have to rinse my hair _yet again_ if my hair doesn't feel better at the end of the day.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 13, 2014)

This weeks herb will be Nettle. My first application will be as the liquid in today's henna.

My mix is

75% Henna
25% Cassia
1tbsp Hibiscus Powder
1tbsp Honey Powder
2 tsp Irish Moss Powder
Strongly brewed Nettle tea
2tbsp Nettle infused Safflower oil
squirt of lemon juice

I'll apply it in an hour and leave it on overnight.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 13, 2014)

GHEing my bun overnight. I'll do the same on Wednesday and see how my hair feels on Friday night.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm glad I put in flat twist extensions. I needed a break from my hair. I was spending too much time in the evening playing around in my head. So tonight I put on my scalp treatment, spritzed with my marshmallow balm spritz and am baggying.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 13, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> This weeks herb will be Nettle. My first application will be as the liquid in today's henna.
> 
> My mix is
> 
> ...



Added 10 drops of Peppermint EO and I'm getting nice tingles. This is my first time feeling scalp tingles after using a product.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel like I post in here a lot  please excuse that, but I just want to keep my posts as updated as possible.

My wash days might take a turn for the better  This is my second time trying my new airdrying method and I am very pleased with the results.  I probably should test for consistency a bit more before I call it a "staple" method but I'm really excited about the results.  *My ends actually looked really nice when all the water evaporated from my hair!*  That is huge for me; I've tried to achieve healthy ends from airdrying for SO long and I may finally be on the right track.  Again, I need to test it out more for consistent results but I am _very_ happy with my results this time around 

Another thing I liked from my airdrying session was how textured my hair looked.  I posted photos on my blog.  If I keep airdrying successfully, I want to work on improving the health of my crown, edges, and nape, and determining if I should use protein more often.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 14, 2014)

I used to much protein last weekend so today I DCd on dry hair for a few hours and my hair feels amazing. I used me its a 10 leave in then sealed that in with chi silk infusion. After air drying 80% I M&S with SM transitioning cream and sealed with EVOCO and JBCO.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*:
Transitioning
*
Current Length*:
APL
*
Current Products*:


Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque w/ Coconut Oil (deep conditioning pre-poo)
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo (cleanser)
Aussie Moist Conditioner (detangler)
S-curl (moisturizer when wearing curly styles)
ORS Hair Lotion (moisturizer when wearing straight styles)

*Current Techniques*:
Protective styling and low heat/low manipulation styles to gain and retain length

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:
I need to find my holy grail products that are the best for my hair.

*What's your starting strategy*:
Trial and error without PJism

*Anything else you want to share*:
I am currently 16 months post relaxer and doing well.  I had a set-back in 2013 (severe breakage on the right side of my head).  I was planning to do a mini-chop and cut my hair into a SL bob, but I think I'll just keep trimming my hair and keep it at APL.  My relaxed ends are fighting against the process, but my natural hair is thriving!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];19526353]I feel like I post in here a lot  please excuse that, but I just want to keep my posts as updated as possible.
> 
> My wash days might take a turn for the better  This is my second time trying my new airdrying method and I am very pleased with the results.  I probably should test for consistency a bit more before I call it a "staple" method but I'm really excited about the results.  *My ends actually looked really nice when all the water evaporated from my hair!*  That is huge for me; I've tried to achieve healthy ends from airdrying for SO long and I may finally be on the right track.  Again, I need to test it out more for consistent results but I am _very_ happy with my results this time around
> 
> Another thing I liked from my airdrying session was how textured my hair looked.  I posted photos on my blog.  If I keep airdrying successfully, I want to work on improving the health of my crown, edges, and nape, and determining if I should use protein more often.



Never apologize for frequent  posting. Frequent posters are what keep a thread alive.  I actually should be thanking you


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome missbugg21


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

Not much going on with my hair while in flat twist extensions. I added additional marshmallow balm to my spritz to see if I could get more slip out of it My edges felt a bit dry so I did an additional spritz last night and was heavy handed with the hazelnut and castor oil I put on after it. I may add a bit more oil to it tonight. Still trying to figure out a recipe for a moisturizing spritz.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2014)

I used my coffee conditioner after I rinsed out my henna yesterday and my hair  it! I left it on for 4 hours and after I rinsed it out I did LCB with my Aloe Spritz, Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion and my Shealoe Mix. My hair is still feeling good this morning.


----------



## Beany (Jan 15, 2014)

This stomach bug has caused me to be even more hair lazy than usual. I haven't done anything to my hair since Sunday night when I baggied. I twisted my hair sunday and have been putting those twists into two big flat twists. I havent m&s, steamed, nothing. Hope my hair doesn't suffer too much, also hope this bug goes away.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2014)

Still have the single braid I did on Sunday. Used aloe gel to neaten it up this morning. Will keep like this until Saturday.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 16, 2014)

Got tired of seeing myself in the braid and took it down this morning. Put my hair up in a flexi clip, but it looks different.   

My hair, from roots to ends, feels very soft and well-moisturized. I think it is fair to conclude my hair has no problems with cones in rinse out/deep conditioners. It seems to work well. 

This is week 2 testing out the Aussie 3 Min. I think I have one or two more uses out of this bottle. I will make my final determination when I finish the bottle.


----------



## snoop (Jan 16, 2014)

Beany said:


> This stomach bug has caused me to be even more hair lazy than usual. I haven't done anything to my hair since Sunday night when I baggied. I twisted my hair sunday and have been putting those twists into two big flat twists. I havent m&s, steamed, nothing. Hope my hair doesn't suffer too much, also hope this bug goes away.


 
Hope you get better soon!

I was all excited to straighten my hair last year for a length check.  I think I waited about 6 months (planning, gathering the right tools, researching how to do it without damaging my hair.)  Now that it's been straight for a week, I'm itching for the weekend to come so that I can wash it out and throw some twists in it and go back ot my routine.  I haven't moisturized all week and I don't think that my hair is missing it because of the amount of pressing cream that I'd used, but still, I'm itching to just LOC and GE.  The grass is always greener, right?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 16, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Still have the single braid I did on Sunday. Used aloe gel to neaten it up this morning. Will keep like this until Saturday.



This is a style that holds moisture for me too, I'm going to bun a single braid nest week and try and keep it in for a few days. I'm waiting for my silk bonnets and will use these to try and help me  to achieve that. I have started to heavy seal my ends with butter after the oil so I'm now back on the LCOB instead of the LCO, I will monitor how that goes, I'm doing it once a day but will increase to twice a day if I feel it's necessary. I am due to dust in 3 weeks and I can't wait, until then I will continue to baby my ends.

I'm liking the simplicity of my regimen but I may have to go back to weekly DC's if I cannot maintain moisture for two weeks it also means that it will take double the time to use up my stash. I'm enjoying the journey and taking it one step at a time, I'm also enjoying revisiting old products and testing out new ones.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2014)

Found another ingredient that works for my hair: Fenugreek paste. It's cheap. It's healthy. It makes my hair soft and dry scalp disappear. I like it very much


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> This weeks herb will be Nettle. My first application will be as the liquid in today's henna.
> 
> My mix is
> 
> ...


 

BranwenRosewood

That nettle is some good stuff. I use it in my tea spray and it softens my hair more than any other tea I've used. I hope you had success with it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> BranwenRosewood
> 
> That nettle is some good stuff. I use it in my tea spray and it softens my hair more than any other tea I've used. I hope you had success with it.



That is good to know


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Found another ingredient that works for my hair: Fenugreek paste. It's cheap. It's healthy. It makes my hair soft and dry scalp disappear. I like it very much



I've just started using the fenugreek paste. I've only used it twice but so far so good


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> This is a style that holds moisture for me too, I'm going to bun a single braid nest week and try and keep it in for a few days. I'm waiting for my silk bonnets and will use these to try and help me  to achieve that. I have started to heavy seal my ends with butter after the oil so I'm now back on the LCOB instead of the LCO, I will monitor how that goes, I'm doing it once a day but will increase to twice a day if I feel it's necessary. I am due to dust in 3 weeks and I can't wait, until then I will continue to baby my ends.
> 
> I'm liking the simplicity of my regimen but I may have to go back to weekly DC's if I cannot maintain moisture for two weeks it also means that it will take double the time to use up my stash. I'm enjoying the journey and taking it one step at a time, I'm also enjoying revisiting old products and testing out new ones.



Your regimen sounds really good. I'm glad you are finding what works for you. What cream, butter and oil are you using?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];19530835]This stomach bug has caused me to be even more hair lazy than usual. I haven't done anything to my hair since Sunday night when I baggied. I twisted my hair sunday and have been putting those twists into two big flat twists. I havent m&s, steamed, nothing. Hope my hair doesn't suffer too much, also hope this bug goes away.



 Hope you feel better soon. Your hair will hold up until you can get to it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm trying a lot of new things out tonight. Instead of using shampoo I used Duafe Naturals ACV Mist to cleanse my scalp. I DCd with L'Oreals Moisture Mask for about 1.5 hours with out heat. After rinsing I put on AIA leave-in which has a ph of 7 and baggied. I spritzed with the ACV mist which has a ph between 4 and 4.5 to see if adjusting the ph would help lock in moisture. I put hazelnut oil on each section, spritzed with marshmallow balm mist which is also a ph of 4 and then used different creams on each section. I used Dax Bergamot on the right, Dax Olive Oil on the left and Qhemet Burdock Root on the back with castor oil on the ends. I am now under the dryer, drying my twist.

I know I am trying a lot of new things but I am following an instinct and hoping something works


----------



## sissimpson (Jan 17, 2014)

While I was on vacation, I made 3 visits to the steamroom. One time I put a DC on my hair, and sat in there for about 30 minutes. Unsure about the results, will really need more testing. One thing for sure; my hair likes to be washed EVERY week.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm going to hold off on the mud-washing possibly until August like I originally planned. I have a huge bottle of Garnier Pure Clean, Suave Naturals and Natty Moist that I need to use up before I make any big changes. I've going to start mixing my ayurvedic powders with the conditioners I need to use up and make them my mid-week DC. I'm also going to hold off on testing herbs and teas until I know how make hair reacts to the doctored conditioners.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 18, 2014)

UGH!!! My entire post somehow just got deleted. Anyhoo, just stopping by to say that when I took my bun down today, my hair wasn't as dry as it was last week. So throwing one overnight baggy worked and I'll be doing the same thing for the remaining of winter. Right now, I'm prepooing overnight and will cowash, and deep condition tomorrow. 

I have a party to attend tomorrow afternoon so I might do a twist updo but my hair will go back to bun on Sunday night, .


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Your regimen sounds really good. I'm glad you are finding what works for you. What cream, butter and oil are you using?



faithVA on this occasion:
Cream = Bee Mine deja's milk
Butter = mix of oils blended with shea butter 
Oil = avocado oil

I'm still figuring out the butters but I have my staple oils locked down already and I mix them up throughout the year(some work better during winter/summer:
Avocado oil
Grapeseed oil
Papaya oil
Sunflower oil
Carrot oil
HOT6 oil

I'm revisiting castor oil for sealing my ends and would like to try pumpkin seed oil and JBCO too.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 18, 2014)

Although this thread is great for keeping a track of what I'm doing, how and when, I have taken my finger of the button when it comes to recording my hair practices and the journey. I will at some stage backdate the info in my journal. I also want to do monthly progress shot, not necessarily a length check but keeping a visual log of my hair's progress throughout the year.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Sure. I eyeball my oil ratio, so I'll pull out my measuring spoons tomorrow and try to give actual measurements.  I've been meaning to do actual measurements for some time now, so this will force me to do it.



faithVA - Sorry! Tomorrow turned into several days later because work turned crazy.  I finally pulled out my measuring spoons.  Here are rough estimates of my oil/water spritz.  I use a 4 oz spray bottle, add the following, then fill it to the top with water:


1.5 teaspoons of Oil (I usually use 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of Castor Oil, Grapeseed Oil and Avocado Oil; but, sometimes, I use olive oil or double-up on one)
5 drops of Rosemary Oil (I get headaches if I add too much)
10-15 drops of Peppermint essential oil
10-15 drops of Lavender Tea Tree essential oil
In the summer, I add about 1-2 teaspoons of glycerin


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 19, 2014)

Pre-pooing with just coconut oil on dry hair. I used very little because I can't have it get on my face or I break out.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 19, 2014)

I used two new products last night.  I detangled with Pantene Pro-V Moisture Mist Detangler.  I liked it a lot as a detangler but less as a source of moisture.  It gave a lot of slip but I needed to pair it with my moisturizer before combing.  My hair, including my roots, felt about 90% tangle free afterwards, so I'm impressed   Moisturized, sealed, and lightly coated my edges, nape, and crown with Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO.  I like this stuff so far, moreso than other brands of castor oil I've tried.  I haven't experienced any negative effects from either product, but of course I'll keep testing for consistency.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 19, 2014)

Finished the Aussie 3 Min on my front sections so needed to use Giovanni on my back sections. 

I really like the Aussie 3 min and the Giovanni Olive & Avocado was a first impression hit. I need to be careful with how much I squeeze out of the bottle. I think I used about a third on only half of my hair. I want the test to stretch to at least two more wash sessions. 

My hair feels really good. I have it in a braid now and might do a Curlformer set if I have time later.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been missing in action. My hair and I have been having a fight. So for now I have decided to put in puffy twists to give myself a break. And I will just have a regimen for twists and maintaining my scalp and hair while in them. I will wear twist for 3 to 6 weeks depending on how they last.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ladies I had to alter my reggie this week due to a protein overload issue but after reassessing my products and a clarify and deeeep DC session with my new baby Keracare humecto I think the problem is under control. I only have 3-4 products that don't contain protein out of about 100. Which is crazy. So next time I go hair shopping I no what I need to do


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 19, 2014)

I think I am going to start washing my hair every 2-3 weeks instead of once a week. I love washing my hair but the tangles and breakage are just too much so...

I am done with coconut oil it does nothing for my hair so I am sticking w/ olive oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I think I am going to start washing my hair every 2-3 weeks instead of once a week. I love washing my hair but the tangles and breakage are just too much so...
> 
> I am done with coconut oil it does nothing for my hair so I am sticking w/ olive oil.



Maybe when you shampoo you can try buffering, applying your conditioner on top of your shampoo before rinsing or adding an oil before rinsing. Maybe that can help cut down on the tangles.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2014)

Today was wash day, I shampooed and then co washed with nexxus humectress and then dc'd using africa's best organics hair mayo, I added carrot oil over my ends, wrapped my hair with a plastic treatment bag and then put a lined shower cap over it. I did an ACV final rinse, sprayed a little heat protectant and then blow dried without a comb until 90% dry and then attached the comb. I added a little kids africa's best kids shea detangling lotion and then finished blowing out my hair. I added more of the hair lotion oiled my ends and babied them, then put my hair in a single plait, my hair feels moisturised and my ends look and feel great at the moment, they felt like a brillo pad before I DC'd I'll monitor it and see how it goes.

My silk bonnets arrived yesterday so I'm trying them out tonight, the elastic doesn't sit on my hairline but it leaves marks on my face which is annoying, I hope they stay on through the night. 

I've decided I prefer washing and dc'ing my hair weekly I'm thinking of a 6 wk dc schedule:

wk1 moisture
wk2 protein
wk3 moisture
wk4 silk protein
wk5 HOT
wk6 balancing (moisture & protein)

I'll just keep rotating the same schedule throughout the year, I could incorporate the fenugreek on maybe 2 of the moisture DC weeks. I need to invest in some more moisture DC's, a lot of my DC's have some sort of protein in them and I feel I should have some that are more on the moisture side, I'm thinking of keracare humecto, nexxus phyto organics and AO JAY, these are all easy to get on the ground and I think they will work well I also want to look into some Joico products. I want to end my product search within the next couple of years, that should give me the enough time to test products of interest and try to locate some HG products. I have acceptable staples but can't help thinking there's got to be something better out there.


----------



## snoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Washed my press out from a week and a half ago.  Used up the last piece of my clay conditioner.  This time I added a table spoon of cocoa powder to make up for the reduced amount from the initial mixture AND I used coconut milk this time instead of water.  I'll have to do it again, but this may be the game changer.  I don't think water does much for my hair other than make it wet.  

After I tried a roller set, but it was a fail since it seemed to take FOREVER for my hair to dry, but since I was going to be putting my hair in two strand twists anyway, I guess it wasn't a huge deal since I would have to respray each section before twisting.

I only took off about an inch of hair or less when I trimmed, but my hair feels so much shorter now.  I think the shrinkage is crazy, cause it look about the same length when it's stretched out.  The twists aren't as fluffy or stretched as I'd hoped they would be after the roller set, but my hair DOES feel silky, which on a normally cottony texture is a bit of a surprise for me.  

Will have to try not to touch my hair too much today...


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 20, 2014)

I washed my hair the first week of this month with tresemme shampoo it is a really good clarifier. Deep Conditioned with Loreal sulfate free conditioner. It was just okay and I wasn't too thrilled with it tbh.

The following week my order from NaturelleGrow Arrived and I used the Naturelle Grow Mango&Berries Cleanser and Conditioning Cream and DC with the Marshmallow Root DC with a plastic bag for 30mins this was a dream for my hair my curls were popped my hair was tangle free and when I straightened it went from dry feeling to soft and smooth.

This week I washed my hair with NaturelleGrow Cleanser and used Annabelle's Perfect Blends moisturizing conditioner then her deep conditioner and finished off with her leave-in I like Naturelle Grow's Deep Conditioner ALOT more but Annabelle's Hair Cream is on point much better than the healthy hair cream from NaturelleGrow which just makes my porous hair soak it up and then it's dry 5 mins later.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 20, 2014)

Put in curlformers for a few hours last night. Parts of my hair was already dry and some parts where damp. My hair was very stretched out and I preferred the way the curls looked. I think I am going to do this way from now on. I have always done it on wet hair. It also gives me more flexibility and I never have to slip in them again!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 21, 2014)

My hair is holding up well, the first night using the hair bonnet I woke up with it it on the pillow but it must have slipped off no too long after I woke up because my hair was neat. the last night it stayed on all through the night. I'm hoping this will alleviate breakage around the front and sides of my hair. My hair has stayed moisturised and there has been no manipulation for 2 days, I think I can go for up to 4 days when I use a headscarf but I need to think about my edges, I may rotate between the bonnets and the scarfs. I will definitely keep putting my hair in a single plait as this is really helping to keep my ends in check and it's a PS. I think I will go with buns till I'm 8-9wks post, bunned single plait/single plait 10-15wks post and extensions for the last part of my stretch, this is what I will be trying out to see how it works for me. 

On another note I'm looking for a moisturizing leave in spray that doesn't contain any protein, I would also like to find one that has silk amino acids as the only protein in them, any recs?


----------



## tashboog (Jan 21, 2014)

I am going to add to add oil rinsing into my regimen because when I don't oil rinse my roots air dry crunchy. I've tried eliminating oil rinsing and every time I do, my roots air dry crunchy. So its now going to be apart of my regimen . Also my goal this year is to try and retain as much length as possible. So I went back into my archives and pulled out Chicoro's 'Grow It' book. I will be following her principles this year to help me retain as much length as possible .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

^^I am going to add oil rinsing to my regimen as well.

While in puffy twist my regimen will be
1. mist hair 2x a day
2. Use scalp treatment 2x a day
3. do inversion at least every other day
4. shampoo every other week but use an acv mix at least 1x a week
5. use an instant conditioner
6. apply an oil and work into strands
7. mist until hair remoisturized

My goal will be to keep them in for at least 6 weeks.

When I take the twist out, to prevent matting I will
1. Shampoo my scalp prior to taking the twist out
2. Remove twist and apply oil and let sit overnight or for several hours
3. Cowash hair

The second week
1. Use a chelating shampoo; buffer with rinse out conditioner if needed
2. DC
3. Oil rinse
4. Heavy Seal

Not sure yet how many weeks I will leave between installs. I will do at least 2 weeks.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 21, 2014)

I figured out how to air dry!!!!!!!!!  Yesterday I cleansed, DC'd, and applied 4 layers of protection . First, I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea, applied GF Sleek & Shine from root to end, then applied GF Damage Eraser leave-in to the last half of my hair, and sealed everything with pomade. My hair was in 2 sections that I split into 4, doing one side completely before moving to the other side. I tied a scarf over the front of my head, and used 2 ponytail holders to loosely band. When I took it down after it was 97% dry, I was like Hot Dog !!!! Soft, smooth hair with flat edges!! Whodat?!!  If I was wearing my hair down, I would have been happy wearing it as is!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I figured out how to air dry!!!!!!!!!  Yesterday I cleansed, DC'd, and applied 4 layers of protection . First, I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea, applied GF Sleek & Shine from root to end, then applied GF Damage Eraser leave-in to the last half of my hair, and sealed everything with pomade. My hair was in 2 sections that I split into 4, doing one side completely before moving to the other side. I tied a scarf over the front of my head, and used 2 ponytail holders to loosely band. When I took it down after it was 97% dry, I was like Hot Dog !!!! Soft, smooth hair with flat edges!! Whodat?!!  If I was wearing my hair down, I would have been happy wearing it as is!



I'm trying this! Thanks


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 22, 2014)

This week, instead of overnight GHE, I'm trying a midweek steam and cowash. So today, I applied a conditioner, sat under the steamer, cowashed and letting dry overnight. Tomorrow, I'll put my hair in a bun, !!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 25, 2014)

It's been a good week for my hair and I, we seem to be in a good place. The bonnets have worked well and through using them, I've had no need to comb my hair on a daily basis, the moisture is not being sucked out by my pillowcases and I have prevented breakage at the front/sides of my hair. I have kept my hair in a single braid since washday, I have only re-braided it twice (Tuesday & Friday) and have been spraying my leave-ins, using kids organics shea butter hair lotion and sealing with an oil, my hair has felt moisturised and smells great so it's all good.

I bought a bottle of nexxus luxtress to use as my moisturising leave-in, the jury's still out but so far it's been okay, I won't repurchase this as I would like to find a moisturising low/no protein leave-in that doesn't have dimethicone in it. I cannot co-wash when using products that contain dimethicone, they leave a film or white greasy mess on my scalp and hair, that is actually my least favourite ingredient in hair products. I will not be repurchasing the aphogee provitamin leave-in for the same reasons.

I keep flipping backwards and forwards with how often I should wash and DC my hair during the autumn and winter months, now that I have locked down the moisture issue I feel like I could maintain a bi-weekly washday schedule, I really think it would help me with my retention as most of my hair loss comes from detangling on washdays and daily manipulation of brushing and putting into a bun. I will opt out of washday this week just to test how I get on this time round, I will know if this is something that will work for me within my regimen by next weekend, if it doesn't work out, I will implement the 5 wk wash day DC regimen I mentioned up thread (I will be doing this in the spring/summer months also adding a midweek co-wash).

All I need to work out is when to introduce the collagen and MSM powders to my diet, the fenugreek spritz and moisture DC to my hair regimen and a good solid, readily available leave-in spray and I'll feel like I've gotten to a great place with my regimen and should start to see some good results.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 26, 2014)

My first attempt at continuous protective styling (4 days) was a success!!! Although all of my hair remained soft and moisturized, the front halves that were flattwisted were more supple and smoother than the back section that was bunned loose. Tomorrow I'm cowashing, DCing and using Opti pH for my final rinse. I'm doing a halo flatwist as my style for hopefully the week, and I'm super excited!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> It's been a good week for my hair and I, we seem to be in a good place. The bonnets have worked well and through using them, I've had no need to comb my hair on a daily basis, the moisture is not being sucked out by my pillowcases and I have prevented breakage at the front/sides of my hair. I have kept my hair in a single braid since washday, I have only re-braided it twice (Tuesday & Friday) and have been spraying my leave-ins, using kids organics shea butter hair lotion and sealing with an oil, my hair has felt moisturised and smells great so it's all good.
> 
> I bought a bottle of nexxus luxtress to use as my moisturising leave-in, the jury's still out but so far it's been okay, I won't repurchase this as I would like to find a moisturising low/no protein leave-in that doesn't have dimethicone in it. I cannot co-wash when using products that contain dimethicone, they leave a film or white greasy mess on my scalp and hair, that is actually my least favourite ingredient in hair products. I will not be repurchasing the aphogee provitamin leave-in for the same reasons.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are making great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2014)

Not doing much with my hair. I washed my hair in twist and that went well. First I used Silk Elements Scalp Treatment and let it sit for 5 minutes and rinsed. I coated my scalp with Organicals Follicle Stimulator and my hair with diluted Deva Curl and herbal oil and let that sit for a while. I rinsed and put a light coat of hazelnut oil on my hair when it was partially dry. I then used 4Naturals Scalp Treatment on my scalp and let my hair air dry. A few of my twist slipped so I reinstalled but besides that they are fine.

I have decided to give Natural Oasis Products a try so I am waiting on delivery. I will take my twist out on the 7th and give it a try. If they work for my hair I will be getting rid of a lot of products. 

In the meantime I will stick with my regimen of scalp treatments and spritzing my hair with my tea/moisture balm spritz.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 26, 2014)

If it is not too late, I would like to join.  Here is the requested info.

1) Natural
2) SL
3) Too numerous to mention
4) Currently straightening hair once every 2 weeks
5) Trying to stick with an established process and eliminate the mini detours I encounter with my hair routine.
6) Using up my current stash to identify holy grail products

I have established a routine that I have be adhering to lately and it seems to make the hair washing process less tedious.  I needed to add structure to my process or else I would be all over the place.

I follow this process 95% of the time.  My only exception seems to be during my henna/indigo procedure and any special treatments.

Process used during natural/curly hair routine
-Pre-poo (with SSI Coconut Sorbet, or Chicoro method)
-Shampoo/cowash ( have been using Wen lately until I finish this bottle)
-Deep Cond (mostly moisturizing with occasional protein use)
- LI 
-LOC
-Seal/style

Inconsistently use Coffee/Tea, ACV rinse.  I haven't found a comfortable placement in my routine for these steps.

I have been straightening my hair for 1 month now and the new process is  pre-poo, wash, cond, blow dry, flat iron, seal and bun.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 26, 2014)

My regimen is going well and I am following it pretty closely. I have not needed to CoWash mid week so that is the only thing I have not been doing consistently. I intend to get back to the gym at full force this week so that might change.

I prepooed with my oil mix and that went very very well. I will definitely keep it up.

Next week, I will do my first Ayurvedic gloss in a loooong while.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 27, 2014)

My hair and I have been very good to each other throughout the week.  I am still editing my wash days though.  I've already accomplished a lot but there are still a few things I'd like to tweak.

I typically use a spray detangler to comb through my roots after washes, but I don't think it's the best option for my hiar.  I've used multiple sprays already, many with good slip, but they make my hair very "wet" and prone to breakage, even with just a few spritzes (my hair is very absorbant).  I think I'll just use the leave in & oil that I use regular and see how things go from there.  My only qualm is that I'll finish up my products faster than I anticipated.  Still, as a college student, I have to be savy and use what I have on hand.

I _do_ want to try another shampoo, though.  My CON Argan Oil Shampoo is great at detangling but stinks at cleansing my scalp (the whole point of a shampoo!).  The Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair has a lot of good reviews, I may check that one out...any opinions?

Oh, and I won't prepoo with castor oil again.  Nothing bad happened, but I grew paranoid that I wouldn't be able to wash it out.  Too risky


----------



## snoop (Jan 27, 2014)

I was so pressed for time yesterday that I only managed to co-wash my (two strand) twists last night instead of doing a mudwash/dc + condition during the day.  After reading the crown and glory thread, I think that is basically what I've been doing, but with my own hair?  (I keep my hair in two strand twists for 2 weeks at at time then moisturize the twists daily/twice daily.)  Whatever it is my hair seems to like it, so I'll keep it up, at the very least for the winter.

In the mean time, I need to do something to make these two strand twists appear neater?  Usually, I don't use a mirror and for the most part I'm fine with that, but by the end of the first week you can see along the front edges just how disfunctional everything is getting.  I want to try to avoid re-doing the edges before the end of each two week period, just beause I think that would defeat the purpose of maintaining a low manipulation style.  Also, I "suffer" from traction alopecia near both temples and all along my eages are much shorter than the rest of my hair from post-partum shedding (growing back now).  I need to find some youtube videos that will show me how to do some simple protective styles, because I'm definitely challenged at styling anything other than a twist out.  

faithVA I've been spritzing my hair after applying my cream so, LOCL and I kind of like it.  It's hard to tell if for my hair it makes a difference, but I think it definitely doesn't hurt now that the weather is so cold and dry.  I think if I wore my hair out more I'd know right away.  Either way, I'm going to keep it up, for the time being.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> If it is not too late, I would like to join.  Here is the requested info.
> 
> 1) Natural
> 2) SL
> ...



Hey JazzyOleBabe. It's not to late. Glad to have you.


----------



## Beany (Jan 27, 2014)

My schedule was SUPER packed last week (and will be this week too smh) so my regimen was all over the place it seems. 

Friday night I prepooed or DC or something overnight with Tresemme naturals and castor oil. I kept that mixture in all day Saturday and washed it out with AIA coconut cowash that evening. 

I DC'd with yes to carrots, YAM, and castor oil overnight Saturday, and all day and night Sunday. 

I rinsed the DC this afternoon and my hair felt really good (as it should with all that DCing). Please notice I did not detangle or steam smh, I just didn't have the time. I used hair dew (the last of it), tresemme natural and HH marshmallow fluff as LIs and sealed with argan oil and Njoi herbal hair dressing on the ends. I put my hair in 8 big twists and pinned up. 

If I'm not too tired tonight I'd like to retwist with MHC soy butter.


----------



## Beany (Jan 28, 2014)

I retwisted with mhc buttery soy and baggied. In the a.m. will pin my twists up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

This cold weather is brutal. I am making sure my scalp is taken care of at least 2x a day. Spritzing my hair at least 1x a day. Tonight I will probably spritz, oil and baggy my hair to give it a bit of moisture.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 28, 2014)

Finger-detangling is definitely working for me .This is my second wash day using my fingers, and it works way better than my comb. I love my comb, but the teeth are too wide to grab most of my shed hair . I've also been collecting my wash day hairs and putting them in baggies to compare from week to week. So far my hair fall is almost half of what it was 2 washes ago .


----------



## ckisland (Jan 28, 2014)

snoop ,  I am extremely style challenged, so I understand the struggle. This is the style I did this week. Mine isn't as nice as her halo twist, but it does the job and now I see that it can be altered slightly by how big or small the flattwist is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-7qFb9MKOA&feature=share&list=FLspXqYpwvalR5mgiEcJx5lw


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope it's not too late to join. My hair is struggling this winter and I want to get to waist length!
Stats:
Natural
Grazing waist length

Products: 
SheaMoisture moisture retention shampoo, ASIAN coconut cowash, Curl Junkie daily fix
Darcy's pumpkin, curl junkie argan and olive
Claudies normalizing rinse, shi naturals tea rinse
SSI okra, SSI fortifying, Claudies protein treatment, henna
Curl junkie deep fix, cj curl fix, cj curl rehab
Darcy's transitioning creme, Pbn murumuru milk, Hairveda whipped ends
Htn growth oil, Claudies verde oil, Darcy's watermelon oil
HH castor infusion, Qhemet aohc, brbc, and ohhb
Ufd curly magic, bee mine curl butter

Techniques:
Wash 1x per week, cowash and moisturize as needed, henna 1x/month, tea rinse 1x/month, protein treatment 1x per month

Hoping to nail:
My moisture balance. This winter is the first time in years that I have struggled with dry hair so I'm hoping to resolve the issue.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I hope it's not too late to join. My hair is struggling this winter and I want to get to waist length!
> Stats:
> Natural
> Grazing waist length
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. This winter is extremely rough on a lot of heads. I don't think we have seen a winter like this in a long time. Hopefully we will be through the worst of it in 30 days.

I would love to have a "grazing WL" issue


----------



## ckisland (Jan 28, 2014)

beautyaddict1913 , Girl, your hair is slaying me!!!! It is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 29, 2014)

faithVA thank you so much! It has been a little over 5 years since my last relaxer and the time has flown so you will be there before you know it!

ckisland thank you doll! Your hair is gorgeous too!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I have a possible solution for the mid-week dry hair. I like GHE but the problem that I seem to have is that my hair goes from being "moisturized" to dry in a matter of a few minutes. 

So last night, I applied a prepoo, cowashed this morning and deep conditioned for 5 minutes. I'm letting my hair air dry under a satin cap and a beanie. Tonight, I'll bun for the remainder of the week. Hopefully, on Friday, it won't be too dry.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 29, 2014)

I was going to clarify this weekend, but I am changing up my regimen slightly. I am going to clarify every 12 weeks just before my protein treatment.  

I will still do the Kalpi tone gloss monthly, but I don't think I need to clarify as frequently given my current regimen. My co-cleanser has a mild surfactant that does a great job removing everything weekly. 

Looking forward to dabbling my feet back into ayurvedics.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 30, 2014)

Bunned my hair for the rest of the week. It will be nice if it stays moisturized Friday when I take it down.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Jan 30, 2014)

Trying something slightly different with my LOC(L).  Instead of applying the oil directly to my hair, I spritz my hands with my L first then put the oil in and rub, then apply to my hair.  I find that because the golden castor oil is so thick, even if I cut it with a thinner oil, the liquid helps with the spreadability and I get better coverage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2014)

I will be taking my twist out tomorrow and trying my new Natural Oasis products this weekend. I can't wait.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 1, 2014)

This is a quick update as I'm so sleepy and have to work tomorrow. Anyhow, I took the bun down and my hair was a little dry but definitely better than last week. So I'm prepooing overnight. In the A.M., I'll cowash, apply deep conditioner and go to work, lol. Good night, !


----------



## snoop (Feb 1, 2014)

Made a new batch of clay wash cubes today.  Letting them dry so I can use them tomorrow.  I miscalculated on the recipe so they were just a bit more wet than I would have liked.  Tried a slightly different formula this time.  Hoping to incorporate Australian Pink Clay by the end of spring. 

Detangled and prepped my hair for washing tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't know what I was thinking. I put in comb coils/finger coils tonight. I was wondering why they weren't holding. 3 hours in I remembered I put glycerin on dry, stretched hair. That's a bad combination for finger coils. Next time I will remember to do them on wet hair. These won't last but a couple of days.  Probably have to wig it by Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## heirloom (Feb 2, 2014)

heirloom said:


> Count me in
> 
> *Tell us About You*
> *Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I'm relaxed
> ...



Quick update
I'm still working on an avc rinse recipe but I think it does help, although I'm not sure. I found a fantastic liquid moisturiser, its equal parts glycerine, aloe vera and water and I found out that my hair absolutely loves sunflower oil to LOC with. I also learned that proteining to a schedule does not work on my hair, if my hair feels good don't mess with it


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a brief update because I haven't been on in awhile.  I'm still working through my moisturizer DCs.   I think I'm on #3.  This one feels ok, but I'm not a huge fan of the scent.

As to airdrying, I haven't been doing too much experimenting because I'm traveling for work.   I want to try banding again on my next wash if I have time.  I need to try smaller sections.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2014)

[USER=347559 said:
			
		

> heirloom[/USER];19608773]Quick update
> I'm still working on an avc rinse recipe but I think it does help, although I'm not sure. I found a fantastic liquid moisturiser, its equal parts glycerine, aloe vera and water and I found out that my hair absolutely loves sunflower oil to LOC with. I also learned that proteining to a schedule does not work on my hair, if my hair feels good don't mess with it



Thanks for the update. It sounds like you are making progress and on the way to a really good plan for you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2014)

My comb coils were a fail. The front side sections just would not hold. So I am washing my hair again today and starting over. But I will just put in flat twist. I am not spending hours on my hair again today


----------



## snoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Today was wash day.  Did a roller set and I'm just waiting for my hair to dry.  Hopefully it will before bed because I do NOT want to sleep on these things so long as I can help it.  That said, not sure how I'm doing my hair tomorrow or for the week, for that matter.

I also have to wait and see if my hair ends up as silky as last time.  I don't think it will though.  I suspect that it had to do with the fact that I forgot to shake the can of coconut milk before I poured it, so I ended up using the most fatty stuff instead of the watery stuff.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 2, 2014)

Noted something interesting today.  Prepooed with Hot 6 Oil and massaged castor oil in my scalp.  After an hour, my hair felt smooth and soft.  I used HE Moisturizing Shampoo to clarify-hair felt great, nice and soft.  Followed up with Aphogee 2 min treatment-again, hair felt soft, and strengthened.  

Then I used my favorite DC, Silk Elements Megasilk Treatment, and when I rinsed it out, my hair felt soft, but _clumped._ erplexed 

My hair always clumps into frizzy, velcro-like "locs" after I wash/before it air dries.  They smooth out as my hair dries, but I've always found them concerning.  I thought my shampoos were the culprit (I assumed they were leaving my cuticles open), but it might actually be my deep conditioner? The only DC that left me with un-clumped hair was L'Oreal's Total Repair 5 Damaging Erasing Balm.  I think I'll replace my Silk Elements DC with this when it's finished.  I wonder what exactly causes the clumping and why this particular DC brought me smoother results than any other?  :scratchch If I use it and it brings consistent results, it might become a new staple in my regimen...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Noted something interesting today.  Prepooed with Hot 6 Oil and massaged castor oil in my scalp.  After an hour, my hair felt smooth and soft.  I used HE Moisturizing Shampoo to clarify-hair felt great, nice and soft.  Followed up with Aphogee 2 min treatment-again, hair felt soft, and strengthened.
> 
> Then I used my favorite DC, Silk Elements Megasilk Treatment, and when I rinsed it out, my hair felt soft, but _clumped._ erplexed
> 
> My hair always clumps into frizzy, velcro-like "locs" after I wash/before it air dries.  They smooth out as my hair dries, but I've always found them concerning.  I thought my shampoos were the culprit (I assumed they were leaving my cuticles open), but it might actually be my deep conditioner? The only DC that left me with un-clumped hair was L'Oreal's Total Repair 5 Damaging Erasing Balm.  I think I'll replace my Silk Elements DC with this when it's finished.  I wonder what exactly causes the clumping and why this particular DC brought me smoother results than any other?  :scratchch If I use it and it brings consistent results, it might become a new staple in my regimen...



Perhaps you are overmoisturizing your hair and giving too much moisture when your hair wants more protein. How long do you leave it on?


----------



## spellinto (Feb 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Perhaps you are overmoisturizing your hair and giving too much moisture when your hair wants more protein. How long do you leave it on?



Hmm, well I used Aphogee 2 Min (a protein treatment) before DCing...and I only left the moisturizing DC on for 2-5 min (as it says to in the instructions).  So far my hair hasn't shown any signs of wanting more protein (no random breakage, no mushy feeling).  I don't use my moisturizing DC that often either, just 1x a week.  The velcro affect was common even when I was using a protein-based DC every week earlier in my hair journey.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Hmm, well I used Aphogee 2 Min (a protein treatment) before DCing...and I only left the moisturizing DC on for 2-5 min (as it says to in the instructions).  So far my hair hasn't shown any signs of wanting more protein (no random breakage, no mushy feeling).  I don't use my moisturizing DC that often either, just 1x a week.  The velcro affect was common even when I was using a protein-based DC every week earlier in my hair journey.



Ok that is very odd. Maybe there is some ingredient in the loreal your hair likes. I would think that the oh of most conditioners are about the same between 5.5 and 7


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 2, 2014)

Did an ayurvedic treatment today. Remembered why I loved it and why I hated it. It took forever to rinse out, but my hair came out nice.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 2, 2014)

Ogoma 

What ayurvedic tx did you indulge in?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Kalpi Tone mainly.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 3, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Kalpi Tone mainly.



Ogoma

Are you mixing your KT with GVP Conditioning Balm, EVCO, or just H2O?


----------



## tashboog (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't posted in a few weeks. I'm still trying to figure out a good regimen for when I'm protective styling. So far I'm doing loose twist for 2 weeks at time then I'll do phony bun style for a week then back to loose twist. My breakage has slowed down since I've started back protective styling. I've also been adding protein treatments when I feel I need it and I'm still using the normalizing dc on an as needed basis as well. I think I did retain my 1/2 inch last month cuz my nape is finally pass my armpit when I do the pull test, but I haven't actually measured it yet. Maybe I'll do it once I take down this phony bun. I also started my inversion yesterday for this month .


----------



## spellinto (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm learning that a detangler _needs_ to be a part of my regimen.  I tried detangling with my regular leave-ins on air-dried hair...that was just "okay."  I felt like I was wasting product and asking for build-up, applying leave-in and oil to detangle, then again to moisturize & seal.  I went to Target this morning and bought the Just for Me! Detangler (it had positive reviews online).  So far I like it...it softens and provides good slip, but it's too soon to tell if it will be a staple.  I also bought the L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm to experiment with my clumping issue.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

spellinto said:


> I'm learning that a detangler _needs_ to be a part of my regimen.  I tried detangling with my regular leave-ins on air-dried hair...that was just "okay."  I felt like I was wasting product and asking for build-up, applying leave-in and oil to detangle, then again to moisturize & seal.  I went to Target this morning and bought the Just for Me! Detangler (it had positive reviews online).  So far I like it...it softens and provides good slip, but it's too soon to tell if it will be a staple.  I also bought the L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm to experiment with my clumping issue.



Let us know how the L'Oreal works out.


----------



## Beany (Feb 3, 2014)

So I did a twist and curl Saturday night and now I'm in a bun. I know I can't wear buns for very long (no more than two days) without matting so I'm gonna have to make time soon to do something with my hair. I am loving all the texture in my messy bun though lol. 

I discovered I like the BASK silk and honey latte better on damp hair. I might try to steam with it this week.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ogoma  Are you mixing your KT with GVP Conditioning Balm, EVCO, or just H2O?



I mixed it with honey and oil. I wanted to mix it with conditioner, but the mixture was already at the top of the bowl I used.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been using activator as my leave in and so far my hair been moisturized, sheeny and not as tangled.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Let us know how the L'Oreal works out.



Will do! I plan on using it either later this week or on the weekend


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

My regimen is real simple this week.

Morning 
1. Apply scalp treatment
2. Spritz with tea mist
3. Baggy
4. Seal with hazelnut oil

Evening
1. Repeat morning
2. Do inversion


----------



## snoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I did a flat twist updo last night.  Hopefully some pics soon.  The only thing is that I'm not sure how to moisturize without making it look fuzzy.  I usually try to moisturize twice daily...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

snoop said:


> I did a flat twist updo last night.  Hopefully some pics soon.  The only thing is that I'm not sure how to moisturize without making it look fuzzy.  I usually try to moisturize twice daily...



Can't wait to see your pics.  No tips on moisturizing. I just spritz mine and don't worry about it.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 4, 2014)

I know it's been said but I experienced it this month.  My hair  regimen can't be dictated by a timeline. I had to do a trim weeks before I planned, and did a strong protein treatment just because it was time and ended up with protein overload. Now as I work to get the moisture back I realize I am going to just listen to my hair and do what is needed at the time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Cocoloves said:


> I know it's been said but I experienced it this month.  My hair  regimen can't be dictated by a timeline. I had to do a trim weeks before I planned, and did a strong protein treatment just because it was time and ended up with protein overload. Now as I work to get the moisture back I realize I am going to just listen to my hair and do what is needed at the time.



Yeah, I think only people whose hair needs protein regularly can do it on schedule. You will get it balanced out


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I think only people whose hair needs protein regularly can do it on schedule. You will get it balanced out


  I need a schedule, I just don't know what that schedule should be exactly. I don't need it monthly, but would quarterly be too long a wait? To add to the complication, it depends on what else I am doing with my hair - cowashing mid week, DCing for long periods of time etc.  I could probably go 6 months if I am just washing and conditioning my hair weekly.

I guess that is why I am in this challenge to figure it all out.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 4, 2014)

I need to join this. I've been lacking a regimen for some time but it's hard because I'm always bouncing between relaxed or natural or transitioning. I wish I could just BC like before but WHATEVER.


*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: Relaxed, but I have about 2 inches of texlaxed hair which is annoying.
*Current Length: *Layered neck length
*Current Products:* Right now I love Aussie Moist line. Its crazy hard to moisturize my hair but I found that this line works really well for that.
*Current Techniques:* I don't really have a technique. That's what I'm working on right now. I really like not using heat tools, I prefer wet wrapping my hair and sitting under the dryer or rollersetting via the salon. Er...I hate protective styles so I guess I'd prefer to be low-manipulation, ie I style my hair once and don't touch it again for 3-4 weeks. 
*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* Retaining moisture. My hair dries out crazy quick and I don't know why. I'd also like to know how to maintain straight hair without heat tools once you get some solid new growth. I suck at rollersetting so any suggestions there would help. 
*What's your starting strategy:* I'd love to master self-relaxing, so I can relax on my own schedule, in my house, and save the money. 
*Anything else you want to share:* I have trouble retaining my length in the winter. It's only this season when I get seriously frustrated, but the rest of the year, my hair pretty much flourishes. 

This is what I currently do when my hair isn't acting a fool.

Cowashing twice a week (every day post swim lesson) with Aussie Moist Conditioner
Shampooing once a week on Saturdays with Aussie Moist Shampoo
No heat for at least 4-5 weeks before new growth becomes a headache or when I get touchups which right now will be every 8 weeks, no stretching. I lose more hair stretching than anything else.
I detangle in the shower when conditioner is in my hair.

I need help with my MS process though. Everything seems to make my hair feel really dry and crunchy, so I assume that makes me really low porosity. Any suggestions? I'm like a serious type 4c and my hair is dense.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 4, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I need a schedule, I just don't know what that schedule should be exactly. I don't need it monthly, but would quarterly be too long a wait? To add to the complication, it depends on what else I am doing with my hair - cowashing mid week, DCing for long periods of time etc.  I could probably go 6 months if I am just washing and conditioning my hair weekly.
> 
> I guess that is why I am in this challenge to figure it all out.



I think the schedule is regularly listen to your hair. If it says wash me do it or what ever it takes to make it look good. I was on a good run until I didn't listen and stuck to an arbitrary schedule.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I need a schedule, I just don't know what that schedule should be exactly. I don't need it monthly, but would quarterly be too long a wait? To add to the complication, it depends on what else I am doing with my hair - cowashing mid week, DCing for long periods of time etc.  I could probably go 6 months if I am just washing and conditioning my hair weekly.
> 
> I guess that is why I am in this challenge to figure it all out.



I don't think quarterly is too long to wait. Put it on your schedule for quarterly and if you find you need it earlier then just do it every other month. When I had my Komaza analysis she said that I would only need protein every 4 to 6 months, if at all.

You should be able to extend them, especially if you don't do extend DC sessions which I think are said to cause changes in the protein in our hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I need to join this. I've been lacking a regimen for some time but it's hard because I'm always bouncing between relaxed or natural or transitioning. I wish I could just BC like before but WHATEVER.
> 
> 
> *Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: Relaxed, but I have about 2 inches of texlaxed hair which is annoying.
> ...



Welcome naija24

I'm not sure you are low porosity. Dry, crunchy hair can be associated with many things: needing to clarify; lack of protein; low porosity; heat damage, etc.

Since you are relaxed, do you have a protein treatment schedule?


----------



## spellinto (Feb 5, 2014)

"Cowashed" with the L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm and finger detangled with Just for Me! Leave In Detangler.  I am happy with these new purchases so far !  The balm left my hair smooth, soft, nicely-scented, frizz-free, and didn't make my hair clumpgrin:!!!)...very consistent with the results from when I used it a long time ago.  The detangler offered a lot of slip.  (I plan on posting reviews of these on my blog so I won't flood this thread with details here).  Very happy with my air drying results!  This is a pic of my hair right before I cross-wrapped.  It will be a lot smoother (less voluminous) in the morning.  (Please excuse my face...I was a little sleepy )


----------



## snoop (Feb 6, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Very happy with my air drying results!  This is a pic of my hair right before I cross-wrapped.  It will be a lot smoother (less voluminous) in the morning.  (Please excuse my face...I was a little sleepy )



I love your hair!


----------



## snoop (Feb 6, 2014)

I posted this in the APL/BSL 2014 Challenge yesterday by mistake, so I'll just repost here:

So as promised, I'm posting picks of my attempt at a two strand twist updo, based on this video. 

I definitely need to practice doing two strand twists more.

As for moisturizing it, I spritzed this morning and then slathered on some hair cream then baggyed under my winter hat. I figured that if any of the cream wasn't rubbed in properly, it would get steamed in from baggying. It worked, so I'll just do that every morning.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];19625961]"Cowashed" with the L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm and finger detangled with Just for Me! Leave In Detangler.  I am happy with these new purchases so far !  The balm left my hair smooth, soft, nicely-scented, frizz-free, and didn't make my hair clumpgrin:!!!)...very consistent with the results from when I used it a long time ago.  The detangler offered a lot of slip.  (I plan on posting reviews of these on my blog so I won't flood this thread with details here).  Very happy with my air drying results!  This is a pic of my hair right before I cross-wrapped.  It will be a lot smoother (less voluminous) in the morning.  (Please excuse my face...I was a little sleepy )



Please feel free to flood this thread with whatever you like. You never know who you might help. I certainly don't mind you sharing your reviews here. And if you post it here, you can click the blog button and you get a twofer


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

snoop said:


> I posted this in the APL/BSL 2014 Challenge yesterday by mistake, so I'll just repost here:
> 
> So as promised, I'm posting picks of my attempt at a two strand twist updo, based on this video.
> 
> ...



Nice protective style. You will definitely get better with practice. It will come


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I might put my hair in twists this weekend or next. I will keep it until the end of March. I want a new look.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 6, 2014)

snoop said:


> I love your hair!



snoop


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

faithVA I do not have a protein regimen. My hair doesn't suffer from breakage unless I stretch too long and don't straighten my hair in some way. Most of the hair I lose during hair days is shedding and usually it's a lot


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19628355[/USER]]faithVA I do not have a protein regimen. My hair doesn't suffer from breakage unless I stretch too long and don't straighten my hair in some way. Most of the hair I lose during hair days is shedding and usually it's a lot



You are using a chemical process in your hair which by default disturbs the protein in your hair. You should be doing something to replenish that protein layer. Within a week of a chemical process, a protein treatment is recommended.  The holes that occur in the protein will not fill themselves, that is the purpose of the protein treatment. 

You may want to ask in the Relaxed Support Thread for more information.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

I use cantu Shea butter maybe once a week and I know that has protein but idk if it works the same way


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19628637[/USER]]I use cantu Shea butter maybe once a week and I know that has protein but idk if it works the same way



It isn't the same. That is a surface level protein. You are looking for something that penetrates the strands. Protein treatments are typically some type of conditioner.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

naija24 One weekend if you have time I would do a search for threads started by DDTexlaxed. The threads are probably old, but she was having a difficult time deciding between being relaxed or natural and looking for a regimen and she got a lot of good advice. I notice your questions around the board and I was struck by the similarities and I think that little bit of research might help you. The advice may be "old" but I think it's still applicable.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 6, 2014)

ETA: I'm changing this post.  Originally I said I was pleased with my NG mix (water, NTM, and coconut oil combo) but *now I remember why I stopped using it in the first place.*  If I try to style my hair with it, it causes matting.  *Anything that makes my NG feel "wet" before I style is not a good idea*   Glad I caught the signs before it was too late!

Now I'm testing the Just for Me leave in to see if it brings moisture as well as slip.  I've distributed some all over my new growth (smoothing it in with my palms...I don't spray directly to avoid the "wet" feeling).  No residual feeling so far.  I'll take my bun down in a few hours and compare how my NG feels.


----------



## Beany (Feb 6, 2014)

To combat the matting that occurs when I bun, I've been taking my hair down every night and putting it in twists (sometimes 2, sometimes 4, last night 8). It's weird seeing shed hair everyday (I usually PS for the week)

Yesterday before work I used TMN alma and avocado leave in and WGHO and my hair was kinda hard when I took it down last night. I know it's most likely the aloe in the TMN product. 

Last night I applied TMN Ayurvedic tea and silk and honey latte on damp hair and sealed my ends and perimeter (so dry smh) with MHC Buttery Soy. My hair was so shiny this morning when I bunned.

ETA: I baggied last night too


----------



## ckisland (Feb 6, 2014)

spellinto , your hair is gorgeous!! Inspiration worthy actually . I have no idea how I missed your blog, but I am all up in it now


----------



## spellinto (Feb 6, 2014)

ckisland said:


> spellinto , your hair is gorgeous!! Inspiration worthy actually . I have no idea how I missed your blog, but I am all up in it now



ckisland: Thank you, and thank you for visiting my blog! My hair is still a work in progress though


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> naija24 One weekend if you have time I would do a search for threads started by DDTexlaxed. The threads are probably old, but she was having a difficult time deciding between being relaxed or natural and looking for a regimen and she got a lot of good advice. I notice your questions around the board and I was struck by the similarities and I think that little bit of research might help you. The advice may be "old" but I think it's still applicable.



toaster, Jesus, I hope I don't come off that indecisive. I would not BC that many times in such a short period.  But it was helpful to read. Put things in perspective.

Personally, I really don't care about being natural or relaxed. I've been both enough times and I know how to deal with both. I guess my problem has always been that in the past, unlike many girls, I NEVER cared about having long hair. So I could rock a fade or CBL length relaxed hair and not care either way because it was just hair and it could grow back. Whatever. Now I have a boyfriend that really likes long hair and hates most natural hair styles and is my first serious relationship, I'm trying to appease him (he didn't force me to grow long hair though). 

Now I have to consider all these techniques and regimens to grow out my hair and being careful with my roots and my ends, and moisture/protein balance and avoiding heat, protective styling, relaxer stretching, etc etc. That's what been frustrating, having all of these options! I have anxiety and have a hard time sticking to one thing and potentially missing out on something else. Plus  because I'm very low-maintenance so all these regimens that have been recommended seem very tedious for someone like me. Hair is not big a deal to me. Making it a big deal and trying to grow my hair out is like shoving a cube into a circle. it's not fitting with me well. 

But I'm gonna try to grow my hair out a bit more (CBL or APL) and i'm right now neck length and that's cool. But I think either way, I'd like something that doesn't take up 3 hours of day just to wash it, or stress me out styling it. I like my hair either shaved (not an option), a pixie (too difficult to grow out) or straight bob. 

I hope that explains my inconsistency. And I guess i'm sorry if i annoyed anyone with my many questions.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 6, 2014)

naija24 said:


> toaster, Jesus, I hope I don't come off that indecisive. I would not BC that many times in such a short period.  But it was helpful to read. Put things in perspective.
> 
> Personally, I really don't care about being natural or relaxed. I've been both enough times and I know how to deal with both. I guess my problem has always been that in the past, unlike many girls, I NEVER cared about having long hair. So I could rock a fade or CBL length relaxed hair and not care either way because it was just hair and it could grow back. Whatever. Now I have a boyfriend that really likes long hair and hates most natural hair styles and is my first serious relationship, I'm trying to appease him (he didn't force me to grow long hair though).
> 
> ...



All of your hair woes are because you are trying to keep your boyfriend? You are doing all of this for him? Well, I hope he is paying for your products and salon visits.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

HanaKuroi I feel that that's a very simplistic response to what I wrote. It's like you didn't even see the third paragraph. :/


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 6, 2014)

naija24 said:


> HanaKuroi I feel that that's a very simplistic response to what I wrote. It's like you didn't even see the third paragraph. :/



It always boils down to your boyfriend. Always.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 6, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> It always boils down to your boyfriend. Always.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Why can't he accept you as you are? I cannot imagine doing all that for my husband let alone a boyfriend.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

naija24

I didn't meant to offend you! I just thought it would be helpful to look at threads where some answers were already provided as opposed to having to wait for answers. The ladies on this board are awesome and helpful but I think the archives are also very useful. I hope it helped at least a little!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 6, 2014)

Deleted deleted


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

I see something was going on up in here. Don't let mama have to come in here and straighten stuff out


----------



## snoop (Feb 7, 2014)

naija24 said:


> toaster
> 
> Personally, I really don't care about being natural or relaxed. I've been both enough times and I know how to deal with both. I guess my problem has always been that in the past, unlike many girls, I NEVER cared about having long hair. So I could rock a fade or CBL length relaxed hair and not care either way because it was just hair and it could grow back. Whatever. Now I have a boyfriend that really likes long hair and hates most natural hair styles and is my first serious relationship, I'm trying to appease him (he didn't force me to grow long hair though).
> 
> ...



I agree with the previous posters:  don't do this for a guy. Do this for yourself. If you think longer or healthier hair will better yourself in some way and his love for long hair will motivate you to stay the course, then that's one thing.  But just doing this because you think it'll make him like you more is so not worth it.  Trust. 

Anyway, it sounds like you've been able to reach CBL before, without a reggie so maybe stop worrying about one and just do what you normally do.

Sounds more like you're stuck on how to style it. Unfortunately, I'm one to leave straight hair hanging straight or in a pony.

Sorry my post isn't helpful, but I think half the battle is being truthful to yourself about what you want from your hair.  I don't think I was "ready" before and would relax my hair when natural wasn't working then bc when relaxed didn't work either. I wanted long hair but without the effort.  I know realize that for my hair the the two things wouldn't work (I.e. laziness and long hair )

That being said I felt cute with my twas and Fido Dido/Grace Jones molded hair do's.  If the boys didn't like it, it wasn't my problem cause I figured none were going to help me take care of my hair on a daily basis... just saying


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> It always boils down to your boyfriend. Always.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



naija24

You have mentioned this before and I think it adds to you not being able to decide whether you want to be relaxed or natural and then jump to long term protective styling with the hopes of retaining a ton of length. 

You've got to figure out a goal, make a plan and then stick with it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just checking in. I was following the advice of the ladies in here for keeping my hair moisturized during this relentless winter and decided to try a glycerin free regi. I ended up using Pbn murumuru leave in and my hair seems to be enjoying it. Looks like I may have to reincorporate baggying, scalp massages, and daily moisturizing like I did when I first started my hair journey.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 7, 2014)

When I big chopped over 10 year I loved my short hair.  A male coworker told me I would not find a husband with my hair this short as men like long hair. I told him  "black Pocahontas don't live here" and told him he needed to leave.  I didn't care.  Years later on my second big chop my SO looked at me one day and said I love your hair.  Be you and the rest will follow.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a little case of protein overload, nothing too serious but I decided to stop everything and give myself a break. I will start taking priteva again on Monday, I will only use one of the aphogee leave-ins and will rotate it with the nexxus luxxtress. 

Today I went out to hunt down some fenugreek to help me get back the correct moisture balance, I managed to buy the seeds in planet organic but I couldn't pick up the powder or leaves locally so, I ordered them when I got home. I'm planning on mixing the liquid and mucus into my DC with an oil. I boiled the 2 tbs with 1 cup of hot water and then added about another 1/4 cup to it, I'm waiting for the mucus to develop. I'm planning to use the leaves for a spritz and the powder as an alternative to the seeds to work out which I prefer as there are a bag of mixed reviews.

I will be dusting my hair tomorrow, a week behind schedule but that's okay it was only a guideline, other than that all is well, my satin bonnets are helping me to keep my hair neat which means I don't have to comb regularly, last week I went 5 days without having to restyle my hair. It is also helping with retention at the front, there isn't as much friction from tossing and turning in my sleep. 

I am looking forward to my next LC just to see if my new practices have made a difference and by how much, I am feeling like I will soon be ready to add the MSM to my regimen, I will be buying this week and plan on starting it by the end of the month.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 9, 2014)

spellinto said:


> ETA: .*..Now I'm testing the Just for Me leave in to see if it brings moisture as well as slip.*  I've distributed some all over my new growth (smoothing it in with my palms...I don't spray directly to avoid the "wet" feeling).  No residual feeling so far.  I'll take my bun down in a few hours and compare how my NG feels.



Update with how this turned out:  Impressive results!  I've been using this product to moisturize my new growth (first I apply NTM to an entire section of hair, including the roots, then I go over the roots again more thoroughly with Just for Me).  I don't like to spray wet product into my hair, so I spritz 3 or 4 times into the palm of my hand, rub it between my hands and apply.  I'm surprised that it's doing a great job of moisturizing.  It's not that heavy, saturated type of moisture that I'm used to dousing my NG in...my new growth feels satisfied without my hair being weighed down.  I haven't noted any major breakage from dryness so far.  Today I took my wrap down from moisturizing and sealing with Just for Me, NTM, and Africa's Best, and my hair felt soft, detangled, and smooth.  I'm reluctant to announce this product as a staple, but I am really impressed with its quality, especially since it's so underrated and inexpensive!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2014)

Yesterday I did a curlformer set with the NO tea spritz. It came out decent. This was just a test run for next weekend. I separated the curls and put on my bonnet and slept on it. I found that my hair turns out better if I separate the curls and sleep on it, vs. just leaving the curls and sleeping on it. They flatten out and don't separate well. This morning I still had my curls but they needed to be fluffed. I need to look through my stash to find a good product to apply to fluff. So I put it in a puff and went out.

This evening I dusted my ends, put marshmallow balm on each section and put in perm rods. I will let it dry for 2 or 3 hours. Not sure if I will pin curl them, separate them or how I will prepare for bed. 

I'm just trying some things out right now to see if it is feasible for me to roller set at this length.


----------



## Beany (Feb 9, 2014)

I lost alot of hair this wash day. I don't know if it's because I haven't been oiling my scalp regularly (2 weeks w/o oiling my scalp) or if it's because I hadn't had a proper detangling session in about 2 weeks, but my word I lost beaucoup hair. Most of it was shed hair, but some of it was breakage. I'll start back oiling my scalp and see if that helps. Thinking about making a fenugreek infused oil.


----------



## snoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Beany said:


> I lost alot of hair this wash day. I don't know if it's because I haven't been oiling my scalp regularly (2 weeks w/o oiling my scalp) or if it's because I hadn't had a proper detangling session in about 2 weeks, but my word I lost beaucoup hair. Most of it was shed hair, but some of it was breakage. I'll start back oiling my scalp and see if that helps. Thinking about making a fenugreek infused oil.



I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the weather.  Last week I had the same thing happen with both my hair and my son's hair.  I don't moisturize his hair daily, but I LOC twice daily.  

I washed today, but this is the week where I washed in the existing twisted style so I'm not sure how much hair I would have lost this time.


----------



## Beany (Feb 9, 2014)

snoop, you're probably right, this weather has been CRAZY. This winter has been so disrespectful.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 9, 2014)

Since I've been traveling, I haven't been doing much to my hair.   It doesn't matter during the week because I keep my hair in flat twists under a wig,  and that is what got my hair to grow in the first place.   However,  on the weekends,  I've been lazy lately.  I normally put it in a puff, which just makes it dry and the ends tangle.  This leads to breakage.  I need to go back to figuring out stretched styles using curlformers, banding or threading.


----------



## snoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Beany "disrespectful" Ha!  Love it!!!


----------



## spellinto (Feb 13, 2014)

Decided how I feel about the L'oreal Damage Erasing Balm.  I wrote a thorough review of it (in comparison with my beloved Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment) here.  Sad to say, but basically I will be returning the L'Oreal balm to Target.


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2014)

I realize now that depending on the style, I can't do a mudwash and will have to co-wash instead.  Flat twists (no mud).  Two strand twists (mud).

I might try bunning as well, but I keep reading horror stories about people's hair breaking.  I need a new protective style and that one would be good for work, but I'm scared...


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 13, 2014)

I took my bun down and prepooing overnight. I will cowash and apply my deep conditioner in the morning.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 14, 2014)

If I wanted to transition to being a straight haired natural, what regimen would yall recommend? 

I thought about what yall said about making a decision one way or another. After some time, I came to the following conclusions:


I don't like curls
I prefer wearing my hair straight
I hate relaxers and chemicals. I deal with them because that's what I'm used to, but I never enjoyed the process
I have no intention of cutting my hair. Yes, my boyfriend's opinion is a factor, but also because I cut my hair in 2013 and I know how annoying it was waiting for it to grow out. i'm super close to my goal so I rather would reach my goal before considering a chop.
It's easier dealing with one texture than two.
Saves money!!

I haven't decided on anything, I'm just asking. I have about 1.5 inches of new growth and the struggle is real. I'm trying to protect my ends through the end of Spring, but it's hard. Also my hair looks crazy. I never realized how thin my relaxed hair is and unless my hair is straight, it looks like losing hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 14, 2014)

naija24 said:


> If I wanted to transition to being a straight haired natural, what regimen would yall recommend?
> 
> I thought about what yall said about making a decision one way or another. After some time, I came to the following conclusions:
> 
> ...



Deep condition every time you wash your hair.  Incorporate protein into your regimen. Find a really good heat protectant.

You should check out the straight haired Naturals thread.   I'll try to find it, but it's harder to search on my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm testing out water rinsing 1x to 2x a week to see if it helps improve the moisture levels in my hair. I know ladies have said cowashing has helped. I wonder if it is the actual use of conditioner during the week or if it is just the use of water during the week. For this month and next month I am going to try water rinsing. And if no results will try cowashing mid March or beginning of April

I water rinsed last night and then did LOC with NO oil free balm, hazelnut oil and BASK Tapioca. My hair feels OK. It has some softness and some moisture. It could be better. My hair is in flat twist and I couldn't wear it out without it drying out. I would say it is a 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I found my go to quick style at least until I get a few more inches. With enough bobby pins I can wear two tuck and roll twists. This now gives me an easy quick option when I want to cowash/water rinse my hair mid-week.


----------



## Beany (Feb 15, 2014)

Until this weather becomes more reasonable I think I'm gonna have to steam 2x a week.

Eta: I lose less hair when I wash in twists. Noted.


----------



## snoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Washed my hair this morning without detangling/twisting/braiding first. Still trying to decide what I want to do with my hair. Feeling lazy so maybe ceilie braids until tomorrow morning. 

My hair feels relatively soft considering that I let it air dry, but didn't add any product.  Still has some oil in it from the previous wash session?  I'm going to spritz with apple cider vinegar/water to moisten my hair up a bit.  I bought some KKKT and am going to try it in my hair and see how that works out.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 16, 2014)

Wash day today,  I co-washed with treseme naturals and then DC'd with treseme naturals mixed with fenugreek and avocado, grapeseed and sunflower oils for 5.5 hrs. I did a final ACV rinse and then dusted my ends in sections, I moisturised in sections and then blow dried. I moisturised again in sections and then sealed with avocado oil. My ends look and feel okay at the moment, I need to keep an eye on it and see how it goes, I'm hoping to retain more moisture. 

I'm really liking the fenugreek, it has strengthened my hair and I'm hoping it is also providing moisture too. I'm using it weekly and when these two batches of fenugreek/conditioner/oil mixes are done, I will start using it every 2 weeks or 2 X per month. 

I've noticed that most of my conditioners are protein based I need to invest in some moisturising DC. I would appreciate any recommendations for protein free conditioners, so far I have joico moisture recovery and design essentials naturals on my list to try. I've ordered some komaza aloe my hair moisturiser to give that a go.

I have started taking the priteva again, I noticed that when I was taking them my nails were strong and my skin looked good, I stopped taking them for 2 weeks and I've had 3 spots breakout on my face. I'm not sure if I noticed any extra growth but I will soon find out when I do my next LC.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 16, 2014)

Had a pretty regular and unexceptional wash day. 

I am trying to go through my products slowly, but they are just finishing left, right and center. When I had a huge stash and wanted to bring it down, nothing ever seemed to finish. Now, I have just my staples and I want them to last, everything seems to run out after a few uses. I am really trying not to be heavy-handed.


----------



## snoop (Feb 16, 2014)

I really need to clarify either next wash or the one after (depending on how I end up styling it for this week)


----------



## goddessG (Feb 16, 2014)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I am currently transitioning from an ORS relaxer in December 2013 after almost two years natural
*Current Length*: I am ear length
*Current Products*: My current products include: 
 Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 
 Whole Foods Castor Oil
 100% natural honey
 Apple cider vinegar
 ORS Olive Oil replenishing conditioner
 Taliah Waajid The "Great Detangler" Leave-in conditioner
*Current Techniques*:  Every Sunday I Pre-poo my hair with the 2 minute reconstructor mixed with castor oil. Next I clarify my hair with 1/3 cup of apple cider vinegar to 32 oz of water (in a spray bottle then rinse). After that I apply my Deep conditioning replenishing pak mixed with castor oil to my hair and sit under the dryer. After about 20 minutes I rinse with cool water and apply my leave in conditioner and seal my ends with the castor oil.
*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: I have been doing my regimen since September 2013 and I am trying to nail consistency.

 I know that my regimen may not be as accurate as it should be but it has been keeping my hair hydrated. Let me know if there is something you would recommend to make my regimen even more beneficial.


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 17, 2014)

Confession time: I henna'd 3 weeks ago. Loved it. Haven't washed since. Typically, I'm an every week wash girl. Maybe it's time to change my approach! When I get off work in the AM, I plan to pre-poo with a mixture of mayonaise, cocoa powder and banana baby food. Rinse, wash, condition, and if I find time, maybe I'll roller set. Haven't dont that in a long time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 17, 2014)

sissimpson

Is the cocoa powder to mask the smell of the mayo?  Or, is it beneficial for hair?  If so, how?  TIA!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Feb 17, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> sissimpson
> 
> Is the cocoa powder to mask the smell of the mayo?  Or, is it beneficial for hair?  If so, how?  TIA!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Was going to ask the same.  I've been including it in my reggie but I'm not sure why.  Heh!


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 17, 2014)

Cocoa powder contains magnesium, which is said to help reduce hair loss. It also has a load of vitamins and anti-oxidants, which can only be good, right? LOL! It leaves my hair with lots of shine. AND it helps mask the smell of the mayo!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Had a pretty regular and unexceptional wash day.
> 
> I am trying to go through my products slowly, but they are just finishing left, right and center. When I had a huge stash and wanted to bring it down, nothing ever seemed to finish. Now, I have just my staples and I want them to last, everything seems to run out after a few uses. I am really trying not to be heavy-handed.



That's how I know I like a product when I feel panicky when it is disappearing  Product that I don't like I don't even feel any concern if it falls on the floor


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

[USER=405507 said:
			
		

> goddessG[/USER];19672531]*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I am currently transitioning from an ORS relaxer in December 2013 after almost two years natural
> *Current Length*: I am ear length
> *Current Products*: My current products include:
> Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. If your regimen is keeping your hair hydrated, I wouldn't change a thing. Just work on the consistency. As you transition more you may want to to the protein treatments less but listen to your hair.


----------



## Beany (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm supposed to color my hair next weekend (12 weeks), but my grays aren't really bothering me that much yet (sometimes they drive me absolutely insane) so I thought about just waiting another month, then I remembered I'm going to a wedding this weekend... I feel like I should color. I'm planning to wear my hair in a flat twisted up do and I know they'll show. hmmmm decisions. Rinses, semi, and demi permanents don't work on my coarse, low porosity hair so I can't even do something "light" just to cover the grays around my temples until next month. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];19675411]I'm supposed to color my hair next weekend (12 weeks), but my grays aren't really bothering me that much yet (sometimes they drive me absolutely insane) so I thought about just waiting another month, then I remembered I'm going to a wedding this weekend... I feel like I should color. I'm planning to wear my hair in a flat twisted up do and I know they'll show. hmmmm decisions. Rinses, semi, and demi permanents don't work on my coarse, low porosity hair so I can't even do something "light" just to cover the grays around my temples until next month. I don't know what I'm going to do.



If you really don't want to color, get one of the gray color sticks from the bss. They work well and you can just wash it out. Just keep your hands out of your head. They are made like lipstick or mascara. They probably also have them at Sally's. They work well. I just have hih, so they don't work for me 

I'm holding off on the color as well. When I wear a rollerset, it really isn't noticeable.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 17, 2014)

After much consideration, I decided that mid week co washes and overnight baggying are not for me. I was just trying too hard to make it work and was getting frustrated. However, during my weekly wash session, I will make sure that my hair is well moisturized and will moisturize every other day. Daily application coats the hair and doesn't penetrate really well.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea, I think it's about time I join this challenge -_-

Is it too late?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

[USER=381825 said:
			
		

> jennwantslonghurr[/USER];19678419]Yea, I think it's about time I join this challenge -_-
> 
> Is it too late?



Never too late. For some reason I thought you were in this one. We must be in another challenge together


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

Relaxed
Current Length: no definite length due to my crazy trimming/cutting...  apl in the back and some v shape thing grazing bsl
Current Products: 
Mizani bb sensitive scalp relaxer
Shampoo: Loreal everstrong sulfate free hydrate, Kerastase bain nutri-thermique Quantum clarifying shampoo
Conditioner: Loreal nature's therapy mega moisture, Kerastase nutri-thermique
Scalp treatments:
Keracare dry itchy scalp antidandruff moisturizing, Quidad Mediterranean bay leaf exfoliating hair and scalp treatment, TPS pepermint scalp pomade
Leave ins/serum/oil: Qb mtcg & PB mmm With heat Kerastase nectar thermique, Sedu antifrizz polishing treatment, cermides like gso, safflower
Moisturizer: ----
Current Techniques:
Prepoo with oil or oil honey mix; Wash; Scalp scrub every other wash; Deep conditon with heat every wash; Air dry or set damp hair with 3 bantu knots/flexirods or 1 top knot
What in your regimen are trying to nail:
Basicly 
1 Optimum moisture/protein balance 
Specifically
2. Properly moisturized hair that stay moisturized for 3-5 days at a time like how I read low porosity hair should be Therefore 
3. Eliminating build up and the need of frequent washing
Resulting in
4. Healthy ends/retention
What's your starting strategy:
Finding then up grading products that contain ingredients that agree with my hair while leaving me with a beautiful silky mane... lol
Anything else you want to share:
Mastered air drying with hair loose and set on rods.  Want to master braid outs and learn to rollerset eventually.


----------



## goddessG (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## spellinto (Feb 19, 2014)

Tonight I confronted the detangling and trimming part of my regimen.  I'm excited but also unsure of things...

I used three new techniques to detangle: smaller sections (I made 3 on each side, and my bangs were their own section), horizontal parts (vertical parts first, then dividing the individual sections horizontally for better access to roots), and folding my thumb over the hair in my palm to help hold it in place.  All three tips worked tremendously and my hair feels detangled thoroughly from root to tip at about 11 wks post .  BUT, the process took about 2 hours to finish (...I was a little tired/distracted towards the end which probably prolonged it though ), so I'm not sure if this is something I want to do every week.  Especially since my ends seem pretty sensitive to combing.  *I might reserve thorough comb-detangling for my biweekly washes and just finger detangle the rest of the time.*

I was also supposed to dust today, but it ended up being a full blown trim.  I was _really_ adamant about removing any ends that looked scraggly.  (I also trimmed the broken, shorter pieces of hair near my ears, and I cut lots of hair off of my bangs.)  I really don't know how to "dust" anyway, I always take off little "chunks" of hair instead of the millimeters of hair you're supposed to.  I have no idea how this is affecting my length retention...I won't really know until I relax.  I have so much new growth that it might compensate for anything I cut off (as long as I'm not cutting off long inches of course).  I'm not too worried, I guess I'm a little more focused on health and "pretty ends" more than length.  (Once I can figure out the best way to preserve my ends, I can focus on length again.)  I might be one of those people who trims every 6-8 weeks...but I really have to get my combing issues together before I can judge how much of and often my ends _truly_ need to be trimmed.

Side note: I'm also searching for a staple shampoo. I don't think sulfate-free shampoos are for me.  They're usually horrible at cleansing my scalp and hair, even if they do give lots of moisture and slip.  I'm looking for a moisturizing shampoo that can do both really well. I'm planning on picking up the NTM Cream Lather Shampoo next month.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 20, 2014)

spellinto I just did two blog posts on the various cleansing agents that might help you find an ingredient that works for you.

I'm not at my computer to send you direct links, but they are my two most recent posts - silkendove.blogspot.com


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 20, 2014)

Checking in.  I just looked back at my original post and the only goals I've consistently worked on are finding moisturizing DCs and figuring out how to airdry.  The DCs I've tried so far are still not right, so I'm continuing my search.   I think I'm going to try Hairveda Sitrinillah as soon as I finish off the conditioner I'm on.

I think stretched styles are best for me for airdrying, so I'm going to try to set aside some time this weekend to use my curlformers.   If I get my hair stretched enough, I may also do a trim with my Split Ender, which I have yet to open.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 20, 2014)

Information overload.  Maybe I'm over thinking everything. I'm going to chelate, deep condition and get my hair braided (with my own hair) until I figure some things out. I'm about 7 weeks post.


----------



## Beany (Feb 20, 2014)

After steaming last night I noticed alot of buildup on my scalp, As I Am Coconut Cowash isn't working for my scalp. I like it on my hair though. I need to find something that is gentle on my hair but can really get my scalp clean. SSI Blueberry cowash is next on the list to try.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm experimenting steaming my twist. Want to see if I can rehydrate them. Need to see how much they frizz.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 20, 2014)

Beany said:


> After steaming last night I noticed alot of buildup on my scalp, As I Am Coconut Cowash isn't working for my scalp. I like it on my hair though. I need to find something that is gentle on my hair but can really get my scalp clean. SSI Blueberry cowash is next on the list to try.



Looking at the ingredients, I don't know if the SSI would be better at getting your scalp clean. The cetrimonium chloride looks promising though. Please let me know. I am thinking of putting cetrimonium chloride with a mild surfactant in my co-cleanse conditioner.



> Purified Water, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Marshamallow Althaea Officianalis Root Extract, Rice Bran(Oryza Sativa) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Yucca (Yucca Schidigera) Root Extract, *Cetrimonium Chloride*, Vegetable Glycerin, Vaccinium Corymbosum (Blueberry) Seed oil, Panthenol Vit B5, Fragrance, Germall Plus, Lactic Acid.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang, I haven't posted in here in awhile. I keep thinking that I did though . 

Everything's going well!! I was able to shampoo again with no scalp flair up . The only "issue" (more like an irritation) I'm having now is still with my underprocessed ends. I was so close to buying a relaxer just to correct my length, but decided to keep waiting. Instead, I'm going to try my hand at keeping my hair straight to stop the knotting I'm experiencing. I already moisturize, double seal and do braidouts with perm rods on the ends, and still my ends want to act up . I have no qualms about introducing a little heat. I would have done it sooner, but I'm lazy . 

Heat Plan
1) DC with moisture on the length, protein on the ends
2) Airdry/ t-shirt dry and apply leave-in (will experiment between Aphogee Green tea and GF Sleek & Shine)
3) Apply heat protectant serum, detangle, and blowdry
4) Flatiron using the comb-chase method
5) At night, set my hair on flexirods, loose bun, and maybe try wrapping 
I would aim to only use heat twice a month.


----------



## Beany (Feb 20, 2014)

Ogoma, will do. I read shawnyblazes 's review about it (I think) and it made me want to try it. Does the Yucca root help with cleansing? 

I think this is shawnyblazes 's review if anyone else is interested
http://www.cerendipitystheone.com/2013/12/shescentit-product-reviews.html


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 20, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> I'm Transitioning
> 
> Currently BSL
> 
> ...



Ok, I've gotten a better idea of what works best for my hair.

Hit:
Rinsing and restyling at least twice a week.
Applying leave in and cream on damp hair.
Moisturizing daily.
Ingredients to Die for products and AsIAm Cowash and CamilleRose Curlaide
Braid and Curls
Hendigo
Finger detangling

Miss:
LOC and LCO. The oils gave me stiff hair.
Flat twisting. I still suck at it.

I still need to find a good sulfate free poo. I may try Shea Moisture deep cleansing poo.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 20, 2014)

[USER=273338]Beany[/USER];19688601 said:
			
		

> Ogoma, will do. I read shawnyblazes 's review about it (I think) and it made me want to try it. Does the Yucca root help with cleansing?
> 
> I think this is shawnyblazes 's review if anyone else is interested
> http://www.cerendipitystheone.com/2013/12/shescentit-product-reviews.html



The yucca root is a cleanser. I'm using the blueberry cowash right now and I like it.   I was skeptical about its ability to cleanse at first, but I'm over halfway through the bottle and I haven't noticed buildup on my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 20, 2014)

Beany said:


> Ogoma, will do. I read shawnyblazes 's review about it (I think) and it made me want to try it. Does the Yucca root help with cleansing?
> 
> I think this is shawnyblazes 's review if anyone else is interested
> http://www.cerendipitystheone.com/2013/12/shescentit-product-reviews.html



Yup, that's me.  I liked it a lot.  I'm just on the fence about repurchasing due to her preservative in the cowash.

Great lather though and I could see the dirt rinsing off as I was using it.  Very moisturizing Beany


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 21, 2014)

Prepooing overnight with coconut oil. I'm not using the milk this week just to try out the oil on its own.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been slacking on the moisturising and sealing this week , I think I got a little complacent with the good results I've been getting from using fenugreek. I know from experience that I should M & S at minimum one day a week in addition to wash day, I also know that my hair looks lack lustre as I'm not getting the shine I would normally get from sealing properly with oils.

I have decided that I am not going to try too hard to find a leave in, I have a few that I will use up, there is an amino acids protein one that I want to try and I may stay with the aphogee green tea to help with shedding, but I have to be careful not to give myself protein overload. I think I need to focus on creating my own leave-ins and moisture spritzes, I'm not quite ready for that yet as I'm extremely time deficient at the moment so I will focus on maintaining moisture for now.

I feel like I'm on the right track to having my regimen locked down by the end of the year if not before, my main problem is products. I know which ones work well for me out of the ones I have used it's the unknowing of what else is out there and how they compare, I'm not trying to jump on every bandwagon but there are products that I would like to try before I commit to HG and staples.

There is not that much I want to try that is not already in my stash, I've got lots of products in my stash at the moment that I am trying to use up, this will be easier to achieve when the weather improves and I can resume my mid-week co-washes. I've worked out I use 2 oz of conditioner on wet/damp hair to DC, my hair is somewhere around BSL and MBL (I think my bra sits lower on me than MBL) as my hair grows I will need more and more, I'm thinking WL/HL/TBL


----------



## snoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Going to do a clarifying was wash today on loose hair. I won't have time to stretch my hair afterwards so going back to two strand twists if I have the time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2014)

My hair was really dry by yesterday night. I definitely need to water rinse mid-week. I just need to find a style that will make it easier to do my hair twice a week. My twist were ok until Thursday. They went downhill from there.

Water rinsed and then did a tea cleanse. My hair was very soft after the water rinse. I baggied for 15 minutes then applied my NO conditioner and baggied for another 15 minutes. I didn't let it sit long. I put a little hazelnut oil on each section and twisted with QBRBC. 

This morning I spritzed my twist with tea and marshmallow balm and am baggying. I will throw in some flat twists. Hopefully, it won't take too long.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 23, 2014)

This weekend I re-learned a valuable lesson -- don't be lazy with your hair.  I frequently flat twist my hair under wigs, but depending on the product, the flat twists become fuzzy after about a week.  Last week, my flat twists were fuzzy, but I was too lazy to take out my flat twists to wash my hair and I washed my hair in the flat twists and let them air dry.  Big mistake!  This week, my hair was so matted when I went to wash it.  It took forever to detangle, and I'm sure I lost some ends.  

The only time I can wash my hair in flat twists is where the flat twists are still neat because then my hair will dry stretched.  Otherwise, the fuzzy hair shrinks up and mats.

On the upside, I did follow my plan this week to use Curlformers to stretch my hair.  The install was a pain because I used my extra wide curlformers, which I'm not used to (I usually use my wides).  However, my hair was super stretched.  It is almost straight.  I will be doing this again, but only when I want a straight look.  The extra wide does not look good on me for curly styles.  My hair is too short.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought three new products and tried them out today. On first impression, all I have to say is O.M.G!!!!! Shampoos are kinda whatever to me in general, but these conditioners right here!!!!  
What I bought:
L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Balm
L'Oreal Power Moisture conditioner
L'Oreal Power Moisture shampoo

I would like to thank spellinto for being the one to kick me over into trying the balm . I've never felt a DC effect my hair like the balm did. For me it's a protein DC, and my hair felt sooo fortified . The Power Moisture conditioner was the perfect thing to follow it up with, but if you are prone to moisture overload, I could see this ruining your hair . In the midst of the hairgasm I was having in the shower, I made a shopping list . I want the Smooth Intense serum and creme, and the Power Moisture Balm . I wish the line had a moisturizing leave-in though


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 23, 2014)

I pre-pooed with a paste of slippery elm and marshmallow root for the first time. I loved the slip this gave me. It cut my hair time in half and my hair was fully detangled rinsing it out. I need to figure out how much to put in the mixture. I used a tablespoon of each and it coagulated. I think I need less powder and more water.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 23, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I bought three new products and tried them out today. On first impression, all I have to say is O.M.G!!!!! Shampoos are kinda whatever to me in general, but these conditioners right here!!!!
> What I bought:
> L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Balm
> L'Oreal Power Moisture conditioner
> ...



Thank you for the shoutout, I'm so glad that the Repair 5 Balm worked for you !  As much as I liked it, I had to take mine back because it would make my hair feel great when wet but super dry afterwards.  Still, I'm really happy that you're trying it and getting great results!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 23, 2014)

I relaxed again 5 months post BC. I used the Kids Organics Relaxer by Africa's Best and added Safflower Oil to it. I did my whole head at one time since it was flatironed and my hair is only NL. I think it took me five minutes to apply it and I left it on for another five minutes.

After I rinsed I did the midstep protein with a spray bottle that had water, safflower oil and phytokeratin in it since I don't have any protein conditioners. I used the shampoo that came with the relaxer twice and then I followed with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I DC'd with a Coffee Conditioner I made that I added some glycerin and honey powder to since it wasn't moisturizing enough on it's own. I DC'd with heat for 25 min and without heat for another 30 min. After I rinsed out the DC I used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter. I let my hair airdry and it feels soft and moisturized. I haven't had truly moisturized hair in months. The relaxer took out more texture than I initially wanted but I'm happy with my results. I plan to stretch for 3-6 months. 

I hope my (non-existent) regimen doesn't have to change to much. I still haven't started tea rinsing like I planned but I've been sick of my hair these last few weeks so I was only doing the bare minimum.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 23, 2014)

I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more cosmetic/hair products until March...but this was an emergency! My hair was SO dry, my roots were super frizzy and poofy, and ends were starting to feel prickly, even though I had _just_ dusted.  I suspected that my staple DC wasn't having as moisturizing for my 11 wks post hair, so I picked up the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask at CVS.  I already loved the leave-in, so I decided to give the DC a shot.

Mind you, this is my impression only after one use; it's not set in stone & subject to change.  (Also note, I did not use a shampoo prior to DCing.)  That said...I am already _floored_ by this conditioner!  I had one of those coveted moments where relaxed ladies say, _"My new growth just ~melted!~"_ or _"My hair feel like BUTTAH!"_  That is _exactly_ how I would describe my roots after using this.  My relaxed hair felt great too, but I was so impressed that it left my thick new growth unbelievably soft.  I wouldn't say this product has amazing, super-fantastic slip, _but_ it provided so much moisture that detangling my new growth would have taken half the effort (had I actually detangled today).

My hair felt so nice while airdrying, and just as nice when I applied the NTM leave in and sealed with oil.  Hours later, my hair felt soft and cool to the touch.  I noticed that my roots weren't as frizzy as they look after I DC with Silk Elements.  They felt very smooth and were easy to part with my fingers.  So right now my hair is crosswrapped for bed.  Another test will be if my strands feel as soft in the AM, and how long the moisture lasts.  Again, this is just a first impression review, can't make a final judgement just yet!


----------



## spellinto (Feb 23, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I relaxed again 5 months post BC. I used the Kids Organics Relaxer by Africa's Best and added Safflower Oil to it. I did my whole head at one time since it was flatironed and my hair is only NL. I think it took me five minutes to apply it and I left it on for another five minutes.
> 
> After I rinsed I did the midstep protein with a spray bottle that had water, safflower oil and phytokeratin in it since I don't have any protein conditioners. I used the shampoo that came with the relaxer twice and then I followed with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I DC'd with a Coffee Conditioner I made that I added some glycerin and honey powder to since it wasn't moisturizing enough on it's own. I DC'd with heat for 25 min and without heat for another 30 min. After I rinsed out the DC I used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter. I let my hair airdry and it feels soft and moisturized. I haven't had truly moisturized hair in months. The relaxer took out more texture than I initially wanted but I'm happy with my results. I plan to stretch for 3-6 months.
> 
> ...



Wow, you relaxed after 5 months as a natural!  I'm glad to hear your relaxer process went well


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 24, 2014)

My experiment with just the coconut oil didn't work that well. After my wash, my hair was drier than it's used to be. So coconut milk is a must.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 24, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Wow, you relaxed after 5 months as a natural!  I'm glad to hear your relaxer process went well



spellinto

Thanks! This was my second time being natural but the first time while on my HHJ. I think it was easier the first time because I didn't pay that much attention to my hair and I didn't know I was doing anything wrong. I lasted almost 3 years the first time but didn't retain length due to splits. My hair was at it's best when I was relaxed so I'm trying again.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 24, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> spellinto
> 
> Thanks! This was my second time being natural but the first time while on my HHJ. I think it was easier the first time *because I didn't pay that much attention to my hair and I didn't know I was doing anything wrong*. I lasted almost 3 years the first time but didn't retain length due to splits. My hair was at it's best when I was relaxed so I'm trying again.



^ I know what that's like.  Ignorance is such bliss  lol!  It's great that you're trying again, taking another look at your hair and what works for you.  I wish you the best of luck as a relaxed lady!


----------



## MarieB (Feb 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I originally hosted this in 2011 and after a set back have had to start all over.
> 
> Let's nail our regimens in 2014.
> 
> ...



Good luck, everyone!


----------



## PJaye (Feb 24, 2014)

Another Update:

Several months ago, I straightened my hair and gave myself a nice, deep trim (~ 4 inches), so I can check that off my list of things to do.

I’ve kicked pre-pooing out of my regimen altogether.  After much experimentation, I’ve discovered that it is of no benefit to my hair unless I am doing an oil rinse; which is unnecessary since I add oils to all of my conditioners.  Still, if I ever need a proven method for moisturized detangling, I know that oil rinsing has got my back.  

Herbal rinses have also shown itself to be a consuming waste of time, so it’s also been kicked to the curb.  In the past, I experienced better results from using essential oils, so I will be returning to them once I’ve whittled down my obscene stash of oil.

Replacing my weekly shampoo with the SSI Blueberry Cowash has been a godsend – ridiculously easy detangling with less breakage and shedding.  I absolutely cannot ask for more than that. (I really need to reach out to the proprietor of SSI to let her know how much I adore her products.)

I’m pleased to announce that my straightening technique has been perfected.  Using the right products in the right order alongside the right tools has been producing excellent results.  I now know what to do and how to do it, and the formula does not include blow drying or rollersetting.  Thank goodness!  I’ve also discovered detangling on my straightened hair to be a non-issue, and another item I can scratch off my original to-do list.

I’ve stumbled upon an unexpected treat – butters!  Before, every butter I had ever encountered made my hair hard, dull and greasy.  Now, they’ve become a nice alternative sealant that produces soft, moisturized, non-greasy hair.  Thus far, I’ve only used SSI’s Kiwi Kiss and Seyani, and Kyra’s Sweet Mango with great success.  However, my inner PJ demands that I sample many others from various product lines…in the name of science for research purposes.  

As a result, my current routine has been shortened to:
- Clarifying with Elucence Acidifying (~ once every month)
- Co-washing using SSI Blueberry; detangling and removing shed hairs
- Protein Treatment (as needed)
- DCing (for an extended period of time without heat)
- Finishing (creamy, water-based leave-in + a sealant using my personal oil mixture/a butter)
- Mid-Week Refresher (dampen, apply a creamy leave-in/butter; if straightened, apply a light coating of butter)

Thanks to faithVA, this thread and all it’s participants, I’ve successfully nailed down and simplified my regimen.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

PJaye

What is your perfected straightening technique that doesn't involve blow dryers?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2014)

PJaye said:


> Another Update:
> 
> Several months ago, I straightened my hair and gave myself a nice, deep trim (~ 4 inches), so I can check that off my list of things to do.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you have definitely created a great, simple regimen. Congratulations.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I pre-pooed with a paste of slippery elm and marshmallow root for the first time. I loved the slip this gave me. It cut my hair time in half and my hair was fully detangled rinsing it out. I need to figure out how much to put in the mixture. I used a tablespoon of each and it coagulated. I think I need less powder and more water.



I see a lot of people mention these two.  Are they good for moisturizing as well?  Where did you get them?


----------



## PJaye (Feb 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> PJaye
> 
> What is your perfected straightening technique that doesn't involve blow dryers?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF




MileHighDiva

In a nutshell, my routine is as follows:

- Shampoo
- Detangle 
- DC with an ultra rich, protein-free moisturizing conditioner for an extended period of time
- Apply a light coating of leave-in that has a lot of slip (SSI Buruti)
- Detangle thoroughly
- Seal with a light coating of grapeseed oil
- Section into 6 braids and air dry
- Spray dried hair with Tresseme Heat Tamer – let dry
- Flatiron at 370 in small sections using the comb chase method while lifting each section (e.g., instead of flatironing in a downward motion, I lift the section of hair up similar to how one would hold it before applying a roller while rollersetting.  This enables me to straighten my roots more thoroughly.)

One of the most important factors to perfecting my technique was getting rid of my fear of heat damage.  IMO, fear holds you hostage and impedes upon your performance.  I had to stop over-analyzing and researching, and just do the damn thing.

The other key factors are: (1) an abundance of moisture from my DC; (2) a light application of finishing products; (3) stretching and air drying; (4) unearthing the best thermal protector for your hair.  I cannot stress the importance of numbers 1 and 2 because they facilitate the best, most long-lasting straightening results.  Less truly is more in this instance.  Blow drying my wet/damp hair is out; I knew that going in, but I wanted to be sure of my decision.  Besides, stretching and air drying gives me the same effect as blow drying – elongated dry hair.  Plus, after years of mediocre outcomes using serums (although the best I’ve ever used was Redken Heat Glide), I discovered that sprays produce better results.  

So, that’s my routine in a rather longwinded nutshell.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It sounds like you have definitely created a great, simple regimen. Congratulations.




Thank you!  Now, I can keep reading and sending out positive vibes as I cheer everyone else on.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

PJaye

Thanks for the detailed breakdown!  You know I gave myself heat damage last year.

Not sure, if it was the Feb, April, or a cumulative effect of both sessions.  Both times I used serums and you know I'm heavy handed.  

The only thing that saved me from a major setback, was that at the time I was transitioning, so the damaged hair got trimmed away with the relaxed ends.

In the future, I'll try your method.  Especially, #2.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.

My set gets a little better each time I do it. Hopefully, when I get some length, I will be able to wear it all week.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.
> 
> My set gets a little better each time I do it. Hopefully, when I get some length, I will be able to wear it all week.



It looks really nice and the curls are very defined.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> It looks really nice and the curls are very defined.



Thank you. Hopefully each month will get better.


----------



## Beany (Feb 28, 2014)

So I'm gonna keep this flat twisted updo for another week. I've been spraying marshmallow tea and baggying the last two nights and oiling my scalp every other day. Hopefully when I take it down my hair isn't super dry. This weather though...

I also need to find a spray bottle with a finer mist, might swing by Sally's tomorrow


----------



## spellinto (Feb 28, 2014)

Last night I spritzed my new growth LIGHTLY with water.  I usually turn to my Just For Me leave in but my hair felt a bit coated with product after my last use.  I was a cautious about hydrating my roots with water because in the past, my roots would mat if I applied water and product before styling.  This time I just spritzed a little water at a time, making sure to massage it in thoroughly, before applying my Africa's Best Herbal Oil to seal.  My hair was not damp or wet at all when I was finished.  Today as I take down my crosswrap, my new growth feels very smooth and moisturized, with no frizz!   If I continue to do this and get consistent results, I may incorporate this as a part of my regimen.

Update on the NTM Deep Recovery Mask: my hair has been soft the _entire week,_ especially at the roots!  The softness began to wane a little towards the end of the week (it's time for another DC) but I'm still really impressed with how long my hair retained the moisture.  I plan on using it again this weekend and looking for consistent results.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Beany said:


> So I'm gonna keep this flat twisted updo for another week. I've been spraying marshmallow tea and baggying the last two nights and oiling my scalp every other day. Hopefully when I take it down my hair isn't super dry. This weather though...
> 
> I also need to find a spray bottle with a finer mist, might swing by Sally's tomorrow



I've been doing the same thing. I have been misting with my tea spritz and sealing with hazelnut. I took mine out this morning though and wearing a puff.

Try the spray bottles at Sally's that have the color topsink, green, orange. Those are the only ones I found that have a good adjustment. But if you find another type let me know.

I found that none have fine mist if you use anything heavier than tea  Not sure why that is.


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2014)

My hair is in two strand twists right now. This morning I noticed that every one of my parts is surrounded by short hairs (2-5 in long).  I'm not sure why.  I need to figure out if this is new growth or damage.  

I also need to get some moisturizer ASAP.  I ran out two weeks ago and I think my hair is suffering for it!  It feels so dry, but it could also be because we've gone back into freezing temperatures.  

I think that this weekend I will do a DC with mud (missed that last week).  Will probably do this tomorrow instead of Sunday so that I can do a proper detangling session, rollerset and a decent twist out style.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 28, 2014)

Pre-pooing overnight with coconut oil and milk mix. I've also added a little bit of conditioner for some slip.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 1, 2014)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER];19709397 said:
			
		

> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.
> 
> My set gets a little better each time I do it. Hopefully, when I get some length, I will be able to wear it all week.



It looks good.  Are you still using curl cream to set?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> It looks good.  Are you still using curl cream to set?



Thank you uofmpanther. No I have started using natural oasis products and just using a tea blend to set.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.


I think your hair turned out great! In fact, I think that's your best set thus far  . Good job lady!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

tashboog said:


> I think your hair turned out great! In fact, I think that's your best set thus far  . Good job lady!



Thank You tashboog  I think you are right. It is my best one yet.

I think it will frizz up, but I think my curls will hold 

I'm already lazy though. I don't feel like pincurling it tonight  It is going back up in flat twist before the end of the weekend


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 1, 2014)

Things are turning around so early in the year. This is going to be a good one faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];19725127]Things are turning around so early in the year. This is going to be a good one faithVA



I agree. Previously I was just optimistic based on hope. This year I think I actually have something to work with  :woohoo: 

Now I really need to work on my picture taking skills  They are sad.


----------



## snoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Steamed some rhassoul clay into my hair.  I've now finished putting my hair in rollers, but I'm going to have to sleep on them.  My hair felt thicker this time, and softer.  Hoping for positive results tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 2, 2014)

I am dropping the monthly Kalpi Tone from my regimen. I don't have the time to deal with applying it or washing it out. It takes too long and is too inconveniencing at this time.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 2, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I am dropping the monthly Kalpi Tone from my regimen. I don't have the time to deal with applying it or washing it out. It takes too long and is too inconveniencing at this time.


Ogoma I no exactly how u feel cuz I've started back my ayurvedic routine and it takes forever to wash those powders out of my hair. What I am now doing is making teas with my powders which is so much easier to make and to wash out . I now wash my hair with the ayurvedic herbs, but u can also use the tea as ur final rinse. HTH .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

I pin curled my hair with BASK Hair Milk last night. I need a lot of practice with pincurling but I was able to get second day hair. But my hair felt greasy with the Hair Milk. I need to use this on damp hair. I am really bad and figuring out products and what to use when 

Today, I am going to water rinse and DC. Then I will put my hair into flat twist for the week.


----------



## Beany (Mar 2, 2014)

So faithVA, your month using the natural oasis line is about over. Will you continue with it? I've been eyeing this line, I just cannot justify buying any more products right now unless I sell a BUNCH...or get a sponsor


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

Beany said:


> So faithVA, your month using the natural oasis line is about over. Will you continue with it? I've been eyeing this line, I just cannot justify buying any more products right now unless I sell a BUNCH...or get a sponsor



Beany, I tried to answer you yesterday but have no battery left   I will continue to use the Natural Oasis products. So far in my journey this is the only line that has worked for me. My hair is improving every week. I have a ways to go but I can see and feel the difference in the 4 weeks. My hair was really suffering and nothing else was working. If you aren't experiencing issues, just use what you have.

For March I will use the Natural Oasis products and add conditioners back in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

For March I will use the Natural Oasis products and add conditioners back in.  I water rinsed and then used Shescentit Banana Brulee. I sat under the dryer but stopped and started since I was on the phone. Maybe I DCd 30 or 45 minute.  Rinsed and baggied 15 minutes. Then used Hairveda Cocosta Shikakai oil followed by hazelnut oil and put in flat twist. My hair was so soft and moituriized when it dried. It use to dry hard and crunchy. Today it still feels good. 

I may DC 1x a week and cowash 1x a week during March.


----------



## spellinto (Mar 5, 2014)

On Monday, I deep conditioned with NTM Deep Recovery Mask again.  I am loving this product.  I haven't touched my other "staple" dc at all.  I think it has met it's match.

ETA: I've changed my mind about combing biweekly.  It sounds healthy in theory... but it's better for me to comb every week, at least right now.  Maybe I will stumble upon a way to air dry where I can just finger detangle with no worries, but at 12 weeks post, I risk losing moisture and causing tangles if I don't comb.  I can play around with the idea of combing biweekly during my next stretch, but with all this new growth, now's not the best time to experiment.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

Not doing much with my hair  Last night I oiled my scalp with Nature's Blessings. I tried to pin up my flat twist again but they are too short in the middle. So I took them out and just put in 2 flat twists in the back. I don't feel like doing much with my hair right now. I spritzed for the first time this morning since Sunday. My hair is still soft and moisturized. I may or may not cowash tonight depending on how I feel. Right now it feels like a no 

I need to come up with a hairstyle plan for the next 4 to 6 weeks to make wash day a lot easier. At this length all my styles feel like a struggle. Styling is the worse part of my wash day. It makes me dread it.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 5, 2014)

I co washed last night. Yes, I said that it didn't fit in my schedule but I NEED it to make my hair goals. I think this month, I'll cowash Tuesday night instead of Wednesday morning.


----------



## spellinto (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe I should try new _techniques_ at the beginning of my stretch and try new _products_ deeper into my stretch.  I notice that with a lot of new products I try, they work well earlier and don't impress me later when I have more new growth.  I've also noticed that trying new techniques when I'm deeper into my stretch leaves me at risk for more damage than if I didn't have two distinguished textures.  So, that's my general rule from now on: new techniques towards the beginning of a stretch, new products towards the middle/end.


----------



## snoop (Mar 6, 2014)

Itching to try/buy a few new items...of which either Australian or French pink clay.  Also will try rose water amongst other things...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2014)

snoop said:


> Itching to try/buy a few new items...of which either Australian or French pink clay.  Also will try rose water amongst other things...



They always say Rose water is so moisturizing. Let me know if you find it to be so.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm still on my no buy and I'm currently out of shampoo, so I decided to try something different.  I used Dr. Woods black soap with shea butter, which I usually use to shower with.  It went on like soap, but my hair still felt really soft afterwards!  I'm going to try this again to see if it works.  If so, I'm really excited because I'll never need to buy shampoo again.  I'll just use this and As I Am Co-wash on occasion.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 6, 2014)

I think my hair could benefit from a protein treatment right about now, but it doesn't need it. I will stretch it to the end of this month. Next time will be after 8 weeks. I think every other month is the sweet spot.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepooing overnight! I will wash, condition and steam tomorrow. I want to two strand twist my hair for a change from the buns. However, my twists look pitiful on wet hair so I will probably blow dry on low then twists, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Dusted with my splitender.  Did a scalp treatment, followed by a protein treatment. Cleansed with tea. Dcing under the dryer.  Will rinse tonight and finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Beany (Mar 8, 2014)

Did a caramel treatment for the first time and I like it. Next time I will use raw honey. My hair was soft, moisturized, and curls a-popping. I'm air drying in 8 braids right now. Tomorrow I'll braid or twist with mhc type 4 cream.


----------



## Beany (Mar 8, 2014)

Plaited my hair, hope this lasts 2 weeks. I'll baggy tonight w/o adding product and oil my scalp tomorrow


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 9, 2014)

I ended up not twisting my hair.I got too lazy and a bun was a lot faster to do, lol.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 11, 2014)

Steaming with a mix of one part conditioner, one part honey and one part coconut oil. I will wash it out, seal it and let my hair dry overnight. Cowash O.k., Tuesday fits a lot better in my schedule than on Wednesday. I'm not sure why I was set on that day, lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start. 

Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes no matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it. 

I've also tried all the moisturizing suggestions to remoisturize my hair. It lasts for a few hours but my hair gets drier and it just won't make it 7 days. So this month and next is dedicated to keeping my twist moisturized.

I was going to put a t-shirt around my head, get in the shower and rinse with the t-shirt on. I know that sounds crazy. But I was hoping by reducing the pressure of the water, it would prevent my twist from unraveling. But I was too lazy when I got home. 

Instead I put a nice layer of oil on my twists. I filled my kitchen sink with water and 2 tbsp of ACV and dunked my head. I couldn't get all of my twist in the water so I used a cup and poured the water over my head until my hair was saturated. I then wrapped my hair in a t-shirt. When my hair is damp I will seal with hazelnut oil. 

I'm not sure how it will turn out but so far so good. My twists are intact and look better than they did earlier. I just need them to stay moisturized until Friday.  If this doesn't work, I have another 6 options on my list to try


----------



## Beany (Mar 13, 2014)

Moisturized with marshmallow tea and HH PLBM and baggied. Will lightly seal and oil my scalp with wgho tomorrow. Bringing back nightly baggying has been really helpful.


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start.
> 
> I've also tried all the moisturizing suggestions to remoisturize my hair. It lasts for a few hours but my hair gets drier and it just won't make it 7 days. So this month and next is dedicated to keeping my twist moisturized.



Why do you need to make it to 7 days? I used to get a lot of SSKs and decided to see if the experts were right about moisture keeping them at bay.  I found that in the summer I could get away with LC once daily, but in winter I LOC(L)/LCO(L) twice daily.  It's probably overkill but my hair feels good, IMO.  And SSKs are virtually gone. 

I've managed to figure out what oils to use and the quantities so that my hair doesn't leave my hands super greasy if I touch it.  Actually, a lot of times it feels dry, especially if my twists are frizzy, but as soon as I take them down I realize that the stray hairs were creating the illusion of dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];19781887]Why do you need to make it to 7 days? I used to get a lot of SSKs and decided to see if the experts were right about moisture keeping them at bay.  I found that in the summer I could get away with LC once daily, but in winter I LOC(L)/LCO(L) twice daily.  It's probably overkill but my hair feels good, IMO.  And SSKs are virtually gone.
> 
> I've managed to figure out what oils to use and the quantities so that my hair doesn't leave my hands super greasy if I touch it.  Actually, a lot of times it feels dry, especially if my twists are frizzy, but as soon as I take them down I realize that the stray hairs were creating the illusion of dryness.



I'm not saying I'm only trying to moisturize once every 7 days. I'm saying I'm trying to keep moisture in my hair for 7 days. I moisturize my hair every day but after the 3rd or 4th day, it doesn't work. It is going to dry out on the 4th day no matter what I do. The only thing that has worked is to completely wash or cowash my hair which I really don't have time for mid-week because it takes so long to style.

I do agree that moisture keeps SSKs at bay which is why I know it is day 4 that my hair is too dry. No SSKs days 1 to 3. They spring up on day 4.

I may have to break down and twist my hair on wash day and take it down on day 4 to cowash and just wear a puff or twist out until the next wash day.


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA  Aah!  My bad.  I see a lot of people say they moisturize once every few days and I'm like "wow!  I wish I could!"  I thought you were on to something!  Out of curiosity, does it still feel dry on the after you take your hair down on day 4?  

Have you tried using hydrolized proteins or something like silk peptides?  I htink that over time the silk peptides are the reason why my hair "feels like hair" and is much stronger, silker, and knot free.  I've been using them for over a year though....just a thought.   

BTW, still using your idea of LOCL.  I like it!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];19782969]faithVA  Aah!  My bad.  I see a lot of people say they moisturize once every few days and I'm like "wow!  I wish I could!"  I thought you were on to something!  Out of curiosity, does it still feel dry on the after you take your hair down on day 4?
> 
> Have you tried using hydrolized proteins or something like silk peptides?  I htink that over time the silk peptides are the reason why my hair "feels like hair" and is much stronger, silker, and knot free.  I've been using them for over a year though....just a thought.
> 
> BTW, still using your idea of LOCL.  I like it!



 I hate when people tell me they are using some idea I came up with that I can't even remember  I don't remember LOCL. I'm glad you like it though 


After wash day, I can go without moisturizing for 3 days. There is no difference in my hair if I moisturize daily or don't. But after the 3rd day it is dry and it makes no difference if I moisturize or not  

The day after washday, let's say my hair moisture level is at a 8.5. On day 4 my hair moisture level is 5.5 to 6, even if I take it out. So it pretty much drops 1 each day.  

I don't know if my products contain either one of those. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I hate when people tell me they are using some idea I came up with that I can't even remember  I don't remember LOCL. I'm glad you like it though
> 
> 
> I don't know if my products contain either one of those. I will keep it in mind.


 
Heh!  You're funny!

As for the proteins, you might have to buy them separately and add them to a product that you have.  I watched this video by My Natural Sistas a couple of days ago.  I'm going to try to locate some hydrolyzed protein so that I can try this.  I think that I'm protein sensitive (i.e. no shea, coconut oil, or AVJ for me, thanks) but I find that the silk in my hair cream is different.  Maybe because of the protein structure or something.  I think that if I can do a DC protein treatment every month or something, it might be good for my hair?  (I'm just using that as an excuse to try another DIY recipe.)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

My dunking experiment didn't work so I cowashed tonight and then sealed with Hairveda Cocosta and hazelnut oil. I twisted with TW curling cream. I will wear a twist out or a puff tomorrow. I may just have to cowash every 3 to 4 days. 

I will twist it up on wash day and when I feel it is getting dry I will wear an out style and then cowash. I still have some other things to try.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 14, 2014)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER];19780333 said:
			
		

> Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes no matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it.
> ...
> 
> I was going to put a t-shirt around my head, get in the shower and rinse with the t-shirt on. I know that sounds crazy. But I was hoping by reducing the pressure of the water, it would prevent my twist from unraveling. But I was too lazy when I got home.



Have you tried using a stocking cap?  I think that is what naptural85 used in her how to wash mini twists video.


----------



## snoop (Mar 14, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Have you tried using a stocking cap? I think that is what naptural85 used in her how to wash mini twists video.


 
Good tip!  I just looked at the video.  I might try this as well, since I usually live in twists....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Have you tried using a stocking cap?  I think that is what naptural85 used in her how to wash mini twists video.



Thank You. Yes, I have tried the stocking cap. I think my twists and water just don't mix. I may just have to take them out and cowash. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been MIA but I haven't been off my hair game. Last week I on wash day I tried my komaza aloe my hair cream moisturiser and was pleasantly surprised,  it gave me some extreme moisture and hair is super soft. I dc'd with aphogee 2 min mixed with avocado, sunflower and grapeseed oils. 

I have lots of conditioners to work through so I'll be spending a lot of time experimenting this year, I decided that now is the time to try all of the products I've ever wanted to try (well almost all) before choosing the products I will be moving forward with in 2015. The weather has improved over here so I'm looking forward to getting back to co-washing 2 X per week and this should help with getting through the stash, I do feel confident that I can lock down staples by the end of the year, co-washing will commence after my TU and when I get back from Thailand next month. 

I'm planning to use my fenugreek, treseme naturals and oil mix to dc after co-washing this week. I'm really pleased with my moisture retention, softness of my hair and the condition of my ends.


----------



## Beany (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know if I should co-cleanse today. My scalp isn't itchy and my hair doesn't stink, however the last time I went 2 weeks without cleansing I had to remove crazy buildup during my wash session. Hmmmm decisions...


----------



## Beany (Mar 15, 2014)

So I went ahead and cowashed with ssi blueberry cowash. I used tresemme natural as a LI and I'm air drying right now. Will seal with mhc type 4 cream tomorrow.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 15, 2014)

I prepooed overnight with an oil mix and washed this morning with a diluted shampoo. I have the deep conditioner in right now, I will steam and rinse out later.

Starting next month, I'll only be shampooing once a month. I want to try mudwash to see how my hair likes it. I'll be using Naptural85 recipe.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 15, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> I'm planning to use my fenugreek, treseme naturals and oil mix to dc after co-washing this week. I'm really pleased with my moisture retention, softness of my hair and the condition of my ends.



Unfortunately it didn't go down like this, I co-washed with Alberto Balsam raspberry ripple, moisturised my NG with bee mine luscious and my length/ends with aloe my hair moisture cream and then I sealed with sunflower oil. I decided I wanted to save my fenugreek for next week, I'm planning to do an aphogee 2 step and a marathon DC in preparation for my TU, plus I was feeling a little hair lazy today 

I'm now air drying in a bun under a scarf


----------



## heirloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Since I last updated I've added wigs to my regimen. Its so easy but I need to keep an eye on my leave out. 
I've been uming and ahing over transitioning for a very long time and I've finally decided to stick to it. I've not done a relaxer for a good six months or more now ( excluding that accidental texturiser that did nothing at all to my curl pattern) so I have about 3 or 4 inches of natural hair. Its actually easier the longer I go on.
 I still need to start on making my own conditioners, its getting even more imperative as my transition goes on, my hair now drinks things up and its so expensive to keep buying conditioner on a student budget. Im off uni for a month and a half now which gives me ample time to sort things out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

Decided I'm going to tea wash/cowash/DC/water rinse every 3 to 4 days to get my moisture levels up. And I will be using a cream, moisturizer or styling product with a humectant to keep my hair from drying out. My hair is getting better but it dries out way to fast when I wear it out.

I am also writing down my regimen each week so I don't forget steps  I meant to use my marshmallow balm after I rinsed out my DC and completely forgot.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 15, 2014)

faithVA,

It looks like your hair is growing from its big chop.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> faithVA,
> 
> It looks like your hair is growing from its big chop.



It is but I'm not retaining as much as I could. I'm dedicating the second quarter to max retention.


----------



## sissimpson (Mar 16, 2014)

I joined this group because I really wanted to get my regimen straight. Totally unsuccessful thus far. I realize that I have to be realistic and do what will work for my life. So while I know a weekly shampoo is great for my hair, every two weeks is what will work for now. I love to DC, but it's going to have to be overnight pre-poos. Maybe I can be more consistent with this more realistic plan.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

sissimpson said:


> I joined this group because I really wanted to get my regimen straight. Totally unsuccessful thus far. I realize that I have to be realistic and do what will work for my life. So while I know a weekly shampoo is great for my hair, every two weeks is what will work for now. I love to DC, but it's going to have to be overnight pre-poos. Maybe I can be more consistent with this more realistic plan.



It's a good place to start and you can always add things back in as you have time.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm obviously slacking. This thread was on page 6


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

The 3rd step in the Natural Oasis line (Creme Balm) acts as a conditioner and a leave-in. I used only this in February with good results. In March I switched back to regular deep conditioners to see if I needed to include it in my regimen as well. I realized without doing a side by side comparison I really couldn't tell. So I decided to do a test consisting of a bare section (no conditioner), 2 sections with just conditioner, 2 sections with conditioner plus the NO creme balm and a section with just the NO creme balm.

The conclusion is that my hair does best doing a regular DC and then following it with the NO creme balm. I get the best of both worlds: soft hair, smoothed cuticles, manageability and more moisture retention.

*Process/Steps*
Cleansed hair twice using NO ACV cleanser; 

*Right Side*
1. Section 1 - Bare - no conditioner
2. Section 2 - Hairveda Methi Conditioner
3. Section 3 - Hairveda Methi Conditioner, rinsed and applied NO creme balm
4. Section 4 - Claudies Normalizing, rinsed and applied NO creme balm
5. Section 5 - Claudies Normalizing 

Left Side - Used Natural Oasis alone

Put on bonnet and sat under the dryer 45 minutes.


*Findings*
1. Section 1 was dry and a little crispy, but it was also soft. The cuticles were raised and the hair was starting to tangle. It couldn't be left like that.

2. All of the conditioned sections felt very soft. The Claudies felt smoother and silkier. 

3. None of the sections with the Natural Oasis were dry. The extra oil blocked the warmed air. This was good to learn. So the oil does act as a moisture barrier. My hair was very damp after 45 minutes.

4. The Natural Oasis alone left my hair soft but the cuticle did not lay as flat and my hair wasn't as manageable.

5. The conditioner alone felt soft and my cuticle felt smoother but it wasn't as moisturized as the Natural Oasis.

6. The conditioner followed by Natural Oasis was the best combination. It was soft, my cuticle was smoother and it was still moisturized.

7. My hair still seemed like it would dry out quickly so it needed a humectant product. 


*Conclusions*
1. Condition and then follow with natural oasis.
2. Claudies worked the best
3. Need additional steps to prevent hair from drying out.
4. Heavy oil works as a nice moisture barrier

*Setting*
I applied the same products to all sections.
1. Saturated sections with S-Curl. 
2. Spritzed hair with tea and worked s-curl in. 
3. Sealed with Shikakai
4. Used Shescentit Banana Brulee conditioner on ends. 
5. Used Natural Oasis pomade on ends after conditioner.

*Updated Regimen*
1. Prepoo if washing on Saturday or Sunday
2. Apply scalp treatment
3. Cleanse or clarify as needed
4. Deep condition for 30 minutes, detangle, rinse
5. Baggy for 15 minutes
6. Let air dry 
7. Apply Natural Oasis 
8. Apply conditioner and grease/pomade to ends
9. Baggy with or without heat for (15 to 30 minutes)
10. Styling regimen to be determined.

*Next Experiment*
Will compare Natural Oasis creme balm on right side to Hairveda Shikakai on left side and will use various leave-ins and moisturizers on different sections to compare the next step.


----------



## Beany (Mar 21, 2014)

I really did love keeping my hair plaited for 2 weeks, but the take down....
Coloring my hair tonight, grays disrespectful


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 21, 2014)

My regimen is still going well. I have not done a PT yet, but will do one in two weeks. I will go from every 12 weeks to every 8 weeks after that. I think that is the optimal timing for my hair.   

Using up all my products and beginning the process of formulating mine. Coming up with recipes and figuring out what I like best would be an exciting process on its own.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];19822223]I really did love keeping my hair plaited for 2 weeks, but the take down....
> Coloring my hair tonight, grays disrespectful



What are you coloring with?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

Doing my curlformer set tonight. It's going to be a long night


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are you coloring with?



I read that as "Who are you coloring with?" 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Using up all my products and beginning the process of formulating mine. Coming up with recipes and figuring out what I like best would be an exciting process on its own.



It is!   BTW did you take the swiftcraftmonkey course yet?


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm obviously slacking. This thread was on page 6



Don't worry too much about it, .


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Doing my curlformer set tonight. It's going to be a long night



Damn, you have the willpower. All I can manage to do on Friday nights is just lightly finger detangle and apply a prepoo and I'm done for the night! Let us know how it turns out


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I read that as "Who are you coloring with?"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My my my. You nasty :lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Damn, you have the willpower. All I can manage to do on Friday nights is just lightly finger detangle and apply a prepoo and I'm done for the night! Let us know how it turns out



I have an event tomorrow and I have to be ready by 11. So I either do it tonight or get up at 6. Yeah that wouldn't happen. :lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 22, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My my my. You nasty :lol



It isn't me. The board made me this way. They took something innocent and changed it. I am usually the opposite. Thinking we are talking hair dye and they are talking about something else.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beany (Mar 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Doing my curlformer set tonight. It's going to be a long night



Shea moisture hair coloring system, soft black. It's my first time using this brand for dye and I like it so far. Covered my grays well.


----------



## Beany (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't mean to quote that faithVA. Can you tell I'm super tired smh


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2014)

Beany said:


> Shea moisture hair coloring system, soft black. It's my first time using this brand for dye and I like it so far. Covered my grays well.



Ha ha it's good. It's late. I have the Shea moisture as well. I looked at other brands but decided to stick with it.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have an event tomorrow and I have to be ready by 11. So I either do it tonight or get up at 6. Yeah that wouldn't happen. :lol



How did it turn up?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> How did it turn up?



It came out well. I'm trying to work with the pics now. I didn't take great ones because I have a new phone and haven't figured it out. But once I figure out what I'm doing I will post them.

ETA: I won't be posting pictures. I lost the ones on my phone. It's a long story  I will do better next week.


----------



## snoop (Mar 24, 2014)

I realize wearing my hair in a bun for a week then washing loose without thoroughly detangling is a big mistake.  My ends were so full of knots and the amount of shed and broken hair just made me sad.  

Going to try to install mini twists tonight.  If I don't, it'll be another week of bunning.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

Lost the pictures from the weekend but I took one this morning after setting my hair on satin rollers. Looks like roller setting will become part of my regimen.


----------



## Beany (Mar 24, 2014)

We're almost at the end of the 1st quarter and what have I learned/relearned while being in this challenge:

-Honey and oils (EVOO, WGO, Sunflower to name a few) are the best for DCs

-PS/LM styles for 2 weeks at a time are perfect, my new growth isn't busting out of the style and I get less breakage (due to less manipulation)

-Using gloves when I do my hair is awesome (less breakage)

-Using marshmallow tea as my liquid LI (in LCO method) is awesome

-Baggying nightly is so necessary (I stopped b/c I was afraid of moisture overload, but so far so good)

-Styling on damp hair is best  (also helps me avoid moisture overload while baggying)


Now if I can get off this style challenged struggle bus...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

Beany said:


> We're almost at the end of the 1st quarter and what have I learned/relearned while being in this challenge:
> 
> -Honey and oils (EVOO, WGO, Sunflower to name a few) are the best for DCs
> 
> ...



Great update Beany. Glad so many things are working for you.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 24, 2014)

Beany said:


> We're almost at the end of the 1st quarter and what have I learned/relearned while being in this challenge:
> 
> -Honey and oils (EVOO, WGO, Sunflower to name a few) are the best for DCs
> 
> ...



Yay! Using gloves has changed my life. 

I'll have to look at using the tea. I have loads of tea just for hair but I am too lazy to actually use them. I am so trifling.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Lost the pictures from the weekend but I took one this morning after setting my hair on satin rollers. Looks like roller setting will become part of my regimen.



Your curls are very defined and beautiful, !!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 24, 2014)

Beany said:


> We're almost at the end of the 1st quarter and what have I learned/relearned while being in this challenge:
> 
> -Honey and oils (EVOO, WGO, Sunflower to name a few) are the best for DCs
> 
> ...



Giving update is a great idea. I'll definitely copy you and give my own, .

What is the purpose of using gloves? Sorry, I never heard of that before.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Your curls are very defined and beautiful, !!!



Thank You. I appreciate you saying that. :Blush2:


----------



## Beany (Mar 24, 2014)

alanaturelle, using gloves helps me avoid snagging my hair on my nails.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 24, 2014)

Beany said:


> alanaturelle, using gloves helps me avoid snagging my hair on my nails.



Ha! That makes sense. I cut my nails really short so I don't snag it. At times, when it happens, it means it's time to cut them, lol.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 24, 2014)

This is what I learned in the past three months:
*Finger detangle is a MUST - no more combs and no more brushes
*Prepoo overnight
*LCO works better than LOC
*Protein is my hair's best friend
*Steam is a MUST
*Moisturize and seal every single day, lol - no more slacking
*Mid-week cowash is a MUST - I was trying to cheat a little bit at times but when Friday comes, my hair is dry and very unhappy despite the daily moisturizing which still kinda confuse me, erplexed
*Bun is my most reliable hairstyle as of now
*Dust every month
*Shampoo sparingly 

I think that's pretty much it,


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 25, 2014)

I finger detangled my hair with oil and the tangles weren't really that bad. But then I washed it and my roots became sooo matted and I had so many knots at the ends. smh I should have detangled thoroughly with the oil and conditioner before adding a drop of water.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

Doing my mid-week DC.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 27, 2014)

Taking my sew in out tonight, gonna wash and condition and do a light protein. My ends feel a little dry. Gonna do some Havana twists until after my sisters bridal shower.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I'll be joining you guys in here. I have been natural for a year. I've had good progress but now I feel like things have slowed down. I will admit that I've gotten a bit comfortable since I was making progress and now I'm noticing some thinning in the back. That doesn't just happen over night. 

I've always had trouble with this spot but I used to blame it on the relaxer. Within a few months that spot would thin and in a year it would be completely bald when I was relaxed. It grew out quite nicely when I went natural but now it's thinning again - and at the 1 year mark. I'm frustrated.

But I have to think more about the details of a new regimen.

I'll come back to post details


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 28, 2014)

I've applied a cheapie condish with coconut oil this morning. I'll be prepooing all day under my beanie. Tonight, I will wash, do an Aphoghee protein treatment, apply deep conditioner that I will leave in overnight.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> I think I'll be joining you guys in here. I have been natural for a year. I've had good progress but now I feel like things have slowed down. I will admit that I've gotten a bit comfortable since I was making progress and now I'm noticing some thinning in the back. That doesn't just happen over night.
> 
> I've always had trouble with this spot but I used to blame it on the relaxer. Within a few months that spot would thin and in a year it would be completely bald when I was relaxed. It grew out quite nicely when I went natural but now it's thinning again - and at the 1 year mark. I'm frustrated.
> 
> ...



Glad to have you. Will be looking forward to your post.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2014)

Having a good hair week. Don't think that's ever happened. I want to spend less time on my hair next week though. Need to figure out if I can do a combination of flat twist and curls.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 28, 2014)

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Natural

*Current Length*: Almost SL

*Current Products:*
*Shampoo:* Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo and Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl & Shine Shampoo (trying to use this up and then I'll look for something else)

*Conditioners:* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, Nexxus Humectress, Komaza Olive Oil Moisture Mask, Aubrey Organics GPB, Joico K-Pak Reconstructor (I usually use Komaza Protein Strengthener. If I like Joico better I'll drop Komaza)

*Moisturizers: *Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray. KCKT moisturizer, Giovanni's Direct Leave In

*Oils/Butter:* grapeseed, almond, olive and castor oil mix, raw shea butter

*Current Techniques:* Right now I don't have a technique and that's the problem. I wash my hair whenever I feel like it. I deep condition once a week and I've been slacking on protein. My hair is suffering for it.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* Moisturize more. Get back on a protein schedule. 

*What's your starting strategy:* I have no idea. Deep condition 2x a week to get my moisture levels back up. Maybe start cowashing again. Also, I'm thinking maybe a light protein once a week and a hard protein once a month. That was my schedule before and it worked well for me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 28, 2014)

I co washed today and wore my hair in a puff. I think I will co wash again tonight and if my hair is still wet in the morning I won't wash again.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 29, 2014)

If I want to wear curly hair, I need to airdry it as a wash and go with gel or in a puff; but, I have to wash, or at least soak, my hair before I can manipulate it again or else it will tangle and I'll lose my ends.  If I want to be able to play with my hair during the week, I need to dry it in a stretched style, using either curlformers or banded twists.  Then I can french braid, bun or do an updo.

I probably knew these things before at the back of my mind, but I was being stubborn and it finally clicked this month.  I also learned that banded twists stretch my hair better than just twisting or just banding.  My hair was close to blowout straight the past two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> If I want to wear curly hair, I need to airdry it as a wash and go with gel or in a puff; but, I have to wash, or at least soak, my hair before I can manipulate it again or else it will tangle and I'll lose my ends.  If I want to be able to play with my hair during the week, I need to dry it in a stretched style, using either curlformers or banded twists.  Then I can french braid, bun or do an updo.
> 
> I probably knew these things before at the back of my mind, but I was being stubborn and it finally clicked this month.  I also learned that banded twists stretch my hair better than just twisting or just banding.  My hair was close to blowout straight the past two weeks.



When you do your puff or WNG play around with scrunching oils or a glycerin based product just on your ends to give them a barrier. It shouldn't destroy your style but should help your ends some.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When you do your puff or WNG play around with scrunching oils or a glycerin based product just on your ends to give them a barrier. It shouldn't destroy your style but should help your ends some.



I mainly do puffs and wng in the summer, so I use glycerin.  My hair is just really coily (mainly 4a), so the strands start wrapping around each other as they dry.  Combined with shrinkage, it makes it really hard to get them apart when my hair is dry.  I don't have the same issue with my 3c and 4b areas, but those are small patches.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 29, 2014)

Co washed again this morning, moisturized with the Califia Spray then KCKT then put some shea butter of top of that. My hair is lo porosity so I normally wrap a towel around my head for a few minutes to let all that soak in. Now a few hours later my hair feels soft and I like that because it hasn't felt like this in a while. 

In other news, my hair is reacting differently to KCKT alone. I'm not sure why but my hair just doesn't like it the way it used to.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I have created a dupe for the Ouidad Curl CoWash. I think it is even better than the Ouidad on my hair. I am so excited . Only did a little part of my hair, but can't wait to test it out on wash day tomorrow.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 29, 2014)

This morning, I rinsed out the deep conditioner, apply leave-in and sealed with coconut oil. I will bun later tonight.


----------



## Beany (Mar 30, 2014)

Due to my crazy work schedule and inability to recover as quickly as I used to after a night of heavy drinking, wash day has been postponed until Monday night. I'm rocking a 3 day old twist out and it looks ok, but my roots are DRY.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 30, 2014)

*ETA:* @*alanaturelle *  I too an using my fingers to detangle.  I only use my combs to creat parts or for sectioning; although once detangled I'll gently brush then comb through small sections. 

At the beginning of the year, I unraveled my 4-y/o shoulder length locks. For the first time since the 1970's I'm experience life with natural hair.

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*:
Newly unlocked natural​*Current Length*:
Just below collar bones. Fine strands, and sparse in the crown area.​*Current Products*:
Shampoo: Castille soap/Coconut milk mixture. Spritz: Basil EO/Lemon EO/Magnesium oil mixed in Distilled water/ Ultra-Sheen Pressing cream. Grapeseed or Olive or Castor oils used as needed​*Current Techniques*:
No real technique but washing at least every 14 days. The entire process is completed with my hair in ponytails/twists to improve managability & lessen tangles. I prefer to air dry. I found my hair does better with less products; best twist performance created with just Grapeseed oil.​*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:
Parting for twist-outs and also pressing.​*What's your starting strategy*:
Wash in twists, stretch after a few days; flatiorn during the last week (or few days); then retwist or section-off before washing again. ​*Anything else you want to share*:
Yep, I'm taking notes from the rest of you guys. I'm considering getting a different more _professional_ flat-iron.​


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to join, I just big chopped three weeks ago ( I still have some relaxed hair in the front, otherwise my hair cut doesn't work) 

Trying to figure out what is best for my hair right now.


Natural (85%)/Transitioning (15%)
*Current Length:* 
ear length unstraightened, neck length straightened
*Current Products: *
Right now the only thing I absolutely love is Cantu coconut curling creme. Everything else I'm still trying out...
*Current Techniques*: 
cowash every 5 days, thinking of moving this up to every three, and then I've been setting my hair on perm rods and flexi rods, will start trying twistouts soon
*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* 
moisture and strength, trying to keep my hair super healthy as it grows out.
*What's your starting strategy:* 
Test and trial


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 30, 2014)

So I washed my hair today and this is what I used and did, it's air drying right now and it feels pretty good so I may have to try this again.


I pre-poo'ed/hot oil treatment:
Split my hair into four sections, finger combed, and sprayed my hair lightly with distilled water and coated in coconut oil. After that I sat under the dryer for 10 minutes on high hot heat.

Co-wash:
I co-washed with Ogx/Organix Argan and Shea conditioner, as well as Ogx/Organix Macademia oil conditioner

Deep condition:
Wanted to get rid of the shea moisture deep conditioner I didn't like so I added argan oil, shea oil, ogx acai berry and avocado conditioner, and Fermadoyl. Sat under high heat for 15 minutes

Detangled:
After rising I used Mixed Chicks leave in and detangled in sections
I let my hair airdry 80% and then I put in twists using Cantu coconut curling creme and I'm letting it dry the rest of the way. I also put coconut oil on my scalp as it drys


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 30, 2014)

Change of plans ladies, no Havana twists for me. I decided that I need to spend some time caring for my hair without weave. I decided that the month of April will be for me to learn my hair and what it likes and dislikes. I have clarified for the start and all I have done is moisturize and seal with aloe vera juice and water spritz followed by sealing with olive oil. Today I trimmed my ends and deep conditioned with SM restorative conditioner, I sealed the conditioner with castor oil and I plan to let it set a few hours. My main goal is to get my ends moisturized. Seems like no matter how much I moisturize and seal my ends (I never use heat) I still have dry brittle hairs! Can we say annoying!


----------



## spellinto (Mar 30, 2014)

Oooohkay.

So I had a fresh touch up two weeks ago and I'm pretty happy with the results. I would attribute the improvement to the new hair care changes I've adapted, so I guess I am slowly but surely "nailing my regimen." Yay! The first photo's from my November touch-up, the next two are from March. I had full trims in all three photos. You can see from the pictures that my hair looks a lot shinier and smoother in the second one, with less of those shorter, static looking hairs (I still have them, they're just smoother now I guess). My only disappointment is that my this trim made my hair look shorter (or is it just me?) but overall I'm happy to see improvement. My stylist is trying to convince me to come in May for another full trim ...I think I want to handle the trimming on my own for now though.

For this relaxer stretch, I'm going to sit down and develop 3-4 goals for my hair. One of them is to play around with more low manipulation styles (particularly flexi rods) and enjoy my hair more. I have a theory that maybe my ends split from bunning so often, so I'm going to observe how they act when they're out in the open. That could be a miss, but it's worth a shot. My ultimate goal, besides reaching hip length again, is to become one of those ladies who only trim every six months or less!


----------



## snoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Last night detangled with Giovanni 50:50 Hydrating Calming conditioner and water.  Left it on overnight.  Washed with Giovanni Smooth As Silk shampoo then a quick condition with 50:50 again.  Can't say the pre-poo made a difference, but much easier to detangle with conditioner than not. 

I think I will try mud washing every other week until I can perfect making my own wash formula.  I will either co-wash or shampoo in between.

I need to finish properly detangling so that I can do a good dusting session.  Buns look nice but they're  as good for my hair as maintaining a days old twistout.  Both totally knot up my ends by the week's end.  I think I need to learn how to comb my hair out after stretching it, then trying a style like that.   Also my hair needs lots of liquid/moisture for the m/s process so maybe bunning for a half week is more realistic until I gain more length.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];19858641]I think I have created a dupe for the Ouidad Curl CoWash. I think it is even better than the Ouidad on my hair. I am so excited . Only did a little part of my hair, but can't wait to test it out on wash day tomorrow.



Please share


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 30, 2014)

Third day of cowashing and my hair is really soft. I'm afraid to keep going because I am out of AOGPB. It won't be here until later in the week. I usually never run out. 

I would like to straighten my hair so maybe I can use Joico K-Pak and wear my hair straight for the next week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Ivonnovi said:


> *ETA:* @*alanaturelle *  I too an using my fingers to detangle.  I only use my combs to creat parts or for sectioning; although once detangled I'll gently brush then comb through small sections.
> 
> At the beginning of the year, I unraveled my 4-y/o shoulder length locks. For the first time since the 1970's I'm experience life with natural hair.
> 
> ...



Welcome glad to have you join us.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

OhmyKimB said:


> I'd like to join, I just big chopped three weeks ago ( I still have some relaxed hair in the front, otherwise my hair cut doesn't work)
> 
> Trying to figure out what is best for my hair right now.
> 
> ...



Welcome to you too. Glad you jumped right in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Oooohkay.
> 
> So I had a fresh touch up two weeks ago and I'm pretty happy with the results. I would attribute the improvement to the new hair care changes I've adapted, so I guess I am slowly but surely "nailing my regimen." Yay! The first photo's from my November touch-up, the next two are from March. I had full trims in all three photos. You can see from the pictures that my hair looks a lot shinier and smoother in the second one, with less of those shorter, static looking hairs (I still have them, they're just smoother now I guess). My only disappointment is that my this trim made my hair look shorter (or is it just me?) but overall I'm happy to see improvement. My stylist is trying to convince me to come in May for another full trim ...I think I want to handle the trimming on my own for now though.
> 
> For this relaxer stretch, I'm going to sit down and develop 3-4 goals for my hair. One of them is to play around with more low manipulation styles (particularly flexi rods) and enjoy my hair more. I have a theory that maybe my ends split from bunning so often, so I'm going to observe how they act when they're out in the open. That could be a miss, but it's worth a shot. My ultimate goal, besides reaching hip length again, is to become one of those ladies who only trim every six months or less!



Your hair looks beautiful. It's hard for me to do a length comparison with what you are wearing. Maybe you can get a splitender to dust your own ends between your visits.


----------



## sissimpson (Mar 31, 2014)

just finishing 5 12hour night shifts in a row. my goal for my 2 nights off is to henna!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 31, 2014)

I have this horrible thinning spot in the back of my head. And of course it looks worse when my hair is straight(er). I blow dried this morning and just pulled my hair up and the back on the left looks like a bald spot now. I am so upset. I need to fix this.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Please share



faithVA

I will copy some notes over when I am on my laptop.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

I have finished 60 days using the Natural Oasis products and I am very happy with my results and progress so far. My hair is softer, more manageable and more moisturized. I have added in a separate DC for now to combat the dryness. I do think after a few more months, I can switch from doing DCs 2x a week, to doing them 1x a week and then to every other week. I am actually seeing long last results of DCing now. 

I have a solid wash day regimen now when I do roller sets or curlformer sets. I may still need to work on my wash day moisturizing/sealing regimen when I wear twists. But I have a good base to start with.

I'm still muddling through my between wash moisturizing and sealing routine for all styles. And I'm still don't have a go to style. 

The end of April will be the end of my 90 day trial with the Natural Oasis products. Towards the end of April I will decide if I am going to put my hair away. And I will still do product experiments in April when I get a chance.

Not out of the woods yet but making progress.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA: Here are my notes with some additional comments. Sorry it is a bit long. I went to a shampoo and conditioner class and we were grouped by hair properties. Needless to say, I was alone . It worked out well because I got special attention. I showed her the ingredient list and she helped me come up with a base dupe I could make during the "moisturizing" shampoo lesson. My version of a clarifying shampoo was the moisturizing shampoo and my moisturizing shampoo was this. I am sure the other students thought I was a difficult one, but the instructor was super understanding.

Ouidad’s Ingredient List and my notes


 *Aqua (Water/Eau)* – self-explanatory
 *Sodium Lauroamphoacetate* – mild surfactant; pH 8-10; estimated use at 10%
 *Cetearyl Alcohol* – fatty alcohol
 *Behentrimonium Chloride* – conditioning agent
 *Hydroxypropyl Starch Phosphate* – thickener; estimated use at not more than 2%
 *Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil* – estimated use at 2% or less
 *Nigella Sativa Seed Oil* - estimated use at  <=1% for label appeal
 *Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Oil -* estimated use at  <=1% for label appeal
 *Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Oil* - estimated use at  <=1% for label appeal
 *Fragrance/Parfum *– self-explanatory
 *Citric Acid* – PH adjuster; didn’t need since the surfactant I used has a pH of 5-6
 *Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde* – fragrance
 *Butylphenyl Methylpropional* - fragrance
 *Limonene* – used to dissolve oils and for fragrance. I use it to clean my house so couldn’t bring myself to take something from my cleaning cabinet and use it in my product. It is perfectly safe and used in food manufacturing as well.
 *Methylchloroisothiazolinone* - preservative
 *Methylisothiazolinone* – preservative
 

My version, the %s, and my notes: trying to match Ouidad’s order and will add extras not in the Ouidad formulation at the end. The first 8 ingredients are all that is needed to create something similar (or even better in my opinion). HW – heated water phase; HO heated oil phase; and CD – cool down to 45C or less. 

*Water*   (HW)- q.s
*Coco   Betaine* (HW) - use at 10%; this   is one of the two surfactants I plan to use in all my surfactant-based   formulations. Mild surfactant.
*Cetearyl   Alcohol* (HO) - 5.25%; use   BTMS-25 @ 7%, which contains 75% cetearyl alcohol as fatty alcohol
 *Behentrimonium   Methosulfate* (HO)- 1.75%; use   BTMS-25 @ 7%, which contains 25% BTMS as conditioning agent
 *Crothix *  (mixed in next day when it had completely cooled)-  used at 1.5%; this   is what I have on hand and use as a thickener in other stuff. INCI: PEG-150   pentaerythrityl tetrastearate (and) PEG-6 caprylic/capric trigylcerides (and)   water
 *Castor   Oil *(HO) - use at 5%; I   have castor oil in my stash so I used that at 5% instead of all the many oils   at 1%
 *Fragrance*   (CD)- use @ 1%
 *Optiphen*   (CD)- use @ 1%; preservative(INCI: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol)

After getting the right feel for the base formula, I added the ingredients below to make it work even better for me.


 *Centrimonium Chloride* (HW) - use at 5%; mild conditioning properties;   excellent detangler
 *Polyquaternium 7* (HW)-  use @ 5%; humectant, conditioning,   moisturizing
 *PEG 40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil* (HO)- used at 2%; using as a foam booster
 *Green Tea Extract* (CD) - use @1%; use for   anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory properties, and to promote hair growth
 *DSodium EDTA* (HW) - use @ 0.25%; chelating   ingredient


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> faithVA: Here are my notes with some additional comments. Sorry it is a bit long. I went to a shampoo and conditioner class and we were grouped by hair properties. Needless to say, I was alone . It worked out well because I got special attention. I showed her the ingredient list and she helped me come up with a base dupe I could make during the "moisturizing" shampoo lesson. My version of a clarifying shampoo was the moisturizing shampoo and my moisturizing shampoo was this. I am sure the other students thought I was a difficult one, but the instructor was super understanding.
> 
> Ouidad’s Ingredient List and my notes
> 
> ...



Oh wow, Thanks for sharing. Your ingredient list sounded better to me just from reading it. You have inspired me. Later this year I may try making my own cleanser.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 1, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> faithVA: Here are my notes with some additional comments. Sorry it is a bit long. I went to a shampoo and conditioner class and we were grouped by hair properties. Needless to say, I was alone . It worked out well because I got special attention. I showed her the ingredient list and she helped me come up with a base dupe I could make during the "moisturizing" shampoo lesson. My version of a clarifying shampoo was the moisturizing shampoo and my moisturizing shampoo was this. I am sure the other students thought I was a difficult one, but the instructor was super understanding.
> 
> Ouidad’s Ingredient List and my notes
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! I'm impressed. Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2014)

This morning I spritz my hair and as I was combing I noticed it was stretching. I knew that would happen so later today I am going to condition with AOGPB today to get my hair back to some sort of balance.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 2, 2014)

After 9 years of being free, I'm texlaxing my hair this weekend. I've weighed the pros and cons and decided to go ahead and do it. Over the past three months, I realized that I absolutely need to finger detangle and have to be extra careful with my hair. My usual wash day takes anywhere from 4 to 6hrs including finger detangle which on its own is 2-3 hrs. 

Between a very demanding job, two active boys and their school's PTA, I just don't have that kind of time, and texlaxing is my way of saving my sanity, 

I won't leave the relaxer in for too long just long enough to tame my mane, lol. I'll post pictures of before and after, so stay tune,


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> After 9 years of being free, I'm texlaxing my hair this weekend. I've weighed the pros and cons and decided to go ahead and do it. Over the past three months, I realized that I absolutely need to finger detangle and have to be extra careful with my hair. My usual wash day takes anywhere from 4 to 6hrs including finger detangle which on its own is 2-3 hrs.
> 
> Between a very demanding job, two active boys and their school's PTA, I just don't have that kind of time, and texlaxing is my way of saving my sanity,
> 
> I won't leave the relaxer in for too long just long enough to tame my mane, lol. I'll post pictures of before and after, so stay tune,



Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

DCd again last night on dry hair without heat. Mixed SM Restorative Conditioner with a little honey. Not sure if the honey did anything. I may not have used enough.

After rinsing I decided to experiment to see if my hair prefers products on dry hair. I know it doesn't like products on wet hair. I sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. Then I did LOC with KKNT, Hairveda Shikakai and CR Almond Jai. My hair likes products on dry hair better than wet hair but I think damp hair wins out. So I will start letting my hair air dry a bit before applying products.

I also need to start keeping my hair stretched from wash through styling. I think my ends will fare better.  I also think I had an issue with my Wednesday cowash because I forgot to spritz with my ph balanced tea. I will remember to do that.

I am going to make a simple batch of catnip tea and get it to a ph balance of 5. I will start testing teas out 1 at a time before I combine them. 

As much as I love the rollersets my hair is just too short to not have maintenance be time consuming. At least for April I am going to keep my hair in flat twists. I think I have figured out a way that they don't look so ugly. This will give me and my hair a break. And I can still figure out my product regimen.

I will decide at the end of April what I will do with my hair in May.


----------



## snoop (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I made a discovery this weekend which may have been incriminating everyone else.  I've started  making mud was bars, similar to Anita Grant.  When I'm ready to use, up I've just been mixing with a spoon.   They've not been lumpy so much as grainy and a chore to wash out.  I love Teressentials and mud washing has really helped my hair.

Yesterday, I decided to try blending with my stick mixer.  Night and day.  It was so smooth.  No grains.  As a result washed out easily.   I thought it was the quality of mud that I was using, now I realize that it was just me.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

snoop said:
			
		

> Well, I made a discovery this weekend which may have been incriminating everyone else.  I've started  making mud was bars, similar to Anita Grant.  When I'm ready to use, up I've just been mixing with a spoon.   They've not been lumpy so much as grainy and a chore to wash out.  I love Teressentials and mud washing has really helped my hair.
> 
> Yesterday, I decided to try blending with my stick mixer.  Night and day.  It was so smooth.  No grains.  As a result washed out easily.   I thought it was the quality of mud that I was using, now I realize that it was just me.



I use my stick blender for mixing henna. It is so smooth. I hated mixing henna by hand and it wasn't smooth.

Will you share your clay bar recipe? I would love to save money on Anita Grant and Terressentials.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## snoop (Apr 4, 2014)

I will try to post tomorrow when I can borrow a computer.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 4, 2014)

Not going to move up to washing every three days yet. Maybe when I workout again after season is over (come on April 30th!)

I got worried while I was co washing today that my hair would be over moisturized so I didn't deep condition, I many to pick up aphogee 2 min keratin but because I never leave work I didn't. I'll pick some up this weekend, I'll coo wash and use that then see if my hair is ready to be clarified or not.  

Really in love with organix acai berry avocado conditioner, great as a base to my deep conditioner (from the last wash) today I just co washed with it.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 5, 2014)

I texlaxed yesterday and this is how it went:

Thursday night: I took my bun down, lightly sprayed my hair with Water-Aloe Vera Juice, applied coconut oil, lightly finger detangled and African hair thread my hair to stretch it a little bit more.

Friday: 

Prep: I used the ORS No Lye Relaxer. I added two Tbsp of Shea Moisture anti-breakage deep conditioner and 1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil to the relaxer. 
I applied more coconut oil in between the threads and took each thread down which I twisted. I applied coconut oil all over my edges, the sides and the nape. 

Application: Because the roots are low porosity, the middle normal porosity and the end has high porosity, I applied the cream to the roots first, the middle second and the ends last. I started from the top of my head to the back. From the start to finish, took me 10 minutes. Also I barely applied any cream to my ends.

Rinse: As soon as I was done applying to my ends, I rinsed the cream off. I didn't let it sit any longer. After rinsing, I applied Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, covered my hair with a plastic cap and let the conditioner work for 15mins. 

I rinsed that off, shampooed three times to make sure that the relaxer was completely out, applied a deep conditioner, sat under the steamer for 40 mins, rinsed the deep conditioner out, finger detangled, conditioned. After that I moisturized using the LCO method, braided my hair and let it air dry overnight.

Surprisingly, I only used 1/4 of the box. I'll keep that in mind next time to not waste the product. Overall, I don't regret my decision and will definitely keep texlaxing my hair. My hair still has a lot of texture and the curls are a lot loosened. 

Here are the before and after pictures. The before pictures were taken on Thursday after I took the 2-day old bun down and the after pictures were taken this morning after I unraveled the braids.

Here are the before and after pictures. The first two are before and the last two are after. I had hubby taken them in the sunlight to show the difference in texture. I'm not sure if you can see the difference but I see and feel it.


----------



## snoop (Apr 5, 2014)

@HanaKuroi

Dry = 70%
Wet = 30%

The first time I mixed it came out perfect and then after that the percentages seem a bit off and I had a formulation that left my hair a bit oily after the rinse out -- not so much that I my head couldn't touch anything, but enough that I only had to moisturize instead of m/s for a day or two.

Basically here is what I use:

Dry (to total 70%)
Rhassoul - 65%
Cocoa powder* - 5%  
* Not Nestle Quick

Wet (to total 30%)  
Butters - 12-17% (depending on which butters I'm using)  (i.e. I always use cocoa, capuacu but have also have tried adding avocado and pumpkin seed butters)
Oils - 5-7%  (depending on which oils I'm using) (I have only used jojoba oil, so far)
Glycerine - 2-3%
Vitamin E - 2-3%


Melt wet ingredients in a double boiler.  Once melted, add to dry ingredients.  The consistency that you want is like wet cement or play dough.  Very think and mold-able.  Then add it to your mold or tray.  Let it set for a few hours.  Then turn out onto a paper towel, then let set for another 24 hours.

I'm still playing around with the formulations and the ingredients.  In the first batch I added honey at 2%, but I don't think I'd add it again.

I'm making a list of ingredients to buy and formulate with.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 5, 2014)

snoop said:
			
		

> @HanaKuroi
> 
> Dry = 70%
> Wet = 30%
> ...



I have all of these ingredients! 

Thank you so much! 

I need to find that 5 lbs of Rhassoul. It is somewhere. 

I assume I add hot water to the cubes just like the Anita grant instructions. 

I have some  marshmallow powder that I will add. 

Thanks again snoop

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## snoop (Apr 5, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I have all of these ingredients!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> ...



Np!  I hope you like it.

Yes you add hot water.   Ive switched to hot coconut oil and it works out well.  One can can last me 5 washes.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm applying Henna and Indigo this weekend. Pictures will be posted when I'm done.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2014)

I finally went to get my hair professionally done. And I think I may have found a regular stylist for when I'm feeling lazy. She gave me a hair cut and she cut it in its curly state. I wanted to even it out and she mentioned my little mullet/tail thingy in the back. She had to cut the back pretty short because of that thing. But my hair looks and feels much much better with all of those raggedy ends gone. 

So now I feel like I can really get back to trying to nail my regimen. And I will have to post in this thread more often to be held accountable. The stylist styled my hair with a firm holding gel and my hair is a tad bit crunchy now so I will be cowashing tonight to get this stuff out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];19926461]I finally went to get my hair professionally done. And I think I may have found a regular stylist for when I'm feeling lazy. She gave me a hair cut and she cut it in its curly state. I wanted to even it out and she mentioned my little mullet/tail thingy in the back. She had to cut the back pretty short because of that thing. But my hair looks and feels much much better with all of those raggedy ends gone.
> 
> So now I feel like I can really get back to trying to nail my regimen. And I will have to post in this thread more often to be held accountable. The stylist styled my hair with a firm holding gel and my hair is a tad bit crunchy now so I will be cowashing tonight to get this stuff out.



Sounds like things are looking up. Maybe a little oil scrunched into your curls would help with the crunchiness if you don't feel like cowashing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm I'll try that next time. I think I'm getting addicted to cowashing again.


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 14, 2014)

Natural
APL
Current Techniques: finger detangling, drying in twists 

What in your regimen are trying to nail:I really wanna find a great summer spring cleanser that can rid me of scalp oil but still not dry out my hair and find a moisture based leave in that will help me get to FULL BSL and obtaining hold without a gel 

What's your starting strategy: I'm trying shampoo bars again and making sure to use a rinse out conditioner and a spray leave in or tressemme naturals 

Anything else you want to share:I've almost got it just need a good cleanser for summer and a good leave in


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

silenttullip said:


> Natural
> APL
> Current Techniques: finger detangling, drying in twists
> 
> ...



Welcome silenttullip.

Have you tried diluting your shampoos and adding AVG to reduce the ph? You can also try buffering your shampoo by applying your rinse out conditioner over the shampoo before rinsing but that's only if you aren't going to DC.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 14, 2014)

testing some changes to my wash day routine.   I'm going to detangle before I  prepoo (I  already know this works wonders for me but for  some  reason I  neglect to do it) and moisturize and seal on tshirt  dried  hair.  I've done this unsuccessfully before but I  think I didn't have the best product combo  back then.  my  goal is to learn how to retain moisture while airdrying  my porous hair.  I've accomplished  retaining moisture  on the ends,  but  my crown still gets poofy  and dry even after just a  few weeks post.


----------



## Beany (Apr 14, 2014)

I need a trim and a protein treatment. I'm gonna try to schedule that this week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

Coloring my hair tonight. I couldn't take the gray any more.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 14, 2014)

I completely forgot to take pictures yesterday after rinsing out the indigo but here are some shots today after a whole day in bun.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 15, 2014)

I just learned how important it is for me to wrap my hair after I moisturize and seal.  I mean, I knew it was important, but today I really saw the consequences of not wrapping.  My hair was so dry and frizzy today, and EXTREMELY poofy. I hadn't felt my hair like that in a really long time.  Wrapping my hair and tying down with a satin scarf concentrates all the moisture into my porous strands. It also saves me from bushy ends, which I despise!  This is especially important for me to do after air drying.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 15, 2014)

There are a few things with my hair during this stretch. I'm experimenting a lot with low manipulation styles, especially bantu knots, flexi rods, and maybe rollers soon. Of course, I'm taking note as to how my hair responds to less protective styling. I also mentioned altering my air drying technique in a previous post.  Finally, I may experiment with smoothing conditioners to see if they have a positive impact on my hair. I would like to find a smoothing conditioner that's also really moisturizing. Any suggestions ladies? 

ETA: just discovered that Paul Mitchell's super skinny daily treatment promises to smooth hair cuticles for manageability.  May pick this up soon!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been one sick and lazy pregnant lady, and its reflected in my hair care.  My hair regimen is currently off schedule, so I hope to get back on this weekend.   Also, because I was not feeling great, I tried to air dry my hair in two braids instead of what I've found works through this challenge (banded twists).  It was a mess and still is.   I'll have to give my hair a serious apology this weekend and hope it forgives me.


----------



## sissimpson (Apr 16, 2014)

I finally know my hair is getting healthy! This week before I washed, my 4C patch of hair was big and thick and poofy and hard to get my fingers through! I am delighted, haven't experienced that in years!


----------



## Beany (Apr 16, 2014)

spellinto said:


> There are a few things with my hair during this stretch. I'm experimenting a lot with low manipulation styles, especially bantu knots, flexi rods, and maybe rollers soon. Of course, I'm taking note as to how my hair responds to less protective styling. I also mentioned altering my air drying technique in a previous post.  Finally, I may experiment with smoothing conditioners to see if they have a positive impact on my hair.* I would like to find a smoothing conditioner that's also really moisturizing. Any suggestions ladies? *
> 
> ETA: just discovered that Paul Mitchell's super skinny daily treatment promises to smooth hair cuticles for manageability.  May pick this up soon!




You can try Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner. I think Whole Foods still carries that brand.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2014)

sissimpson said:


> I finally know my hair is getting healthy! This week before I washed, my 4C patch of hair was big and thick and poofy and hard to get my fingers through! I am delighted, haven't experienced that in years!



That's cute


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2014)

Not much going on with my hair. Putting it up into flat twist and leaving it until the next wash day has been just what I needed. Last night I put the bonnet on and this morning I took it off and walked out the door. I didn't even look at my hair. 

For now I will just make sure it stays hydrated. On wash days I will just focus on using up products. I will also clip as many splits as possible and put it back up.

For the next few months I will be using up anything I know won't be a staple. 

The only thing I have really determined for my regimen is that I need to pay attention to the ph of products. When cleansing a ph of 7 is fine. I want to close my cuticle with something a ph of 4.5 to 5. All other products work best between 5 and 6.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 16, 2014)

My hair feels so much healthier. It feels so soft all the time now. Could be the cowashing. But my  hair hasn't felt like this in months. Even though it was getting longer it was getting pretty bad. Wash n gos are actually wash n gos now. I step out of the shower and just rake gel through my hair, the curls clump easily, I diffuse for a minute or two and I'm out the door. 

Today I shampooed after 4 days of straight cowashing. My scalp was getting itchy. I deep conditioned with AOGPB to balance my hair and it still feels good. If I keep it up this might be a smooth summer.


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> For the next few months I will be using up anything I know won't be a staple.
> 
> The only thing I have really determined for my regimen is that I need to pay attention to the ph of products. When cleansing a ph of 7 is fine. I want to close my cuticle with something a ph of 4.5 to 5. All other products work best between 5 and 6.



Based on all of your new styling techniques over the past few weeks you seem to be retaining. Great job! 

Just curious why you would use up products that you don't think are the key to your hair success?  I see a lot of people say that they do this, but I don't really get it.   

Do you use Ph strips to test all of your products or do you find Ph via google?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];19947021]Based on all of your new styling techniques over the past few weeks you seem to be retaining. Great job!
> 
> Just curious why you would use up products that you don't think are the key to your hair success?  I see a lot of people say that they do this, but I don't really get it.
> 
> Do you use Ph strips to test all of your products or do you find Ph via google?



My hair doesn't love anything. So the products I am using up may be a 6 out of 10 and the other products may be a 7 out of 10.  If I had products that  just worked fabulously on my hair I would throw everything else out. I try to keep some of the things I'm not sure about for twist outs so I can really tell if they work.

I think people use things up when they don't really have good replacements.

I use ph strips for all of my tests. I'm usually trying to change the ph of things and I couldn't do that without the strips. For instance I had 2 products with a ph of 4. I would have never thought that one product would need 2 cups of water added to get to a ph of 5 and one product would only need 1/2 cup of water to get to 5. That isn't intuitive to me. I didn't believe in ph strips until I bought some


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2014)

snoop said:


> Based on all of your new styling techniques over the past few weeks you seem to be retaining. Great job!



I hope I am retaining. Hopefully the combination of protein treatments, 2x a week DCs, flat twists and spritzing will turn my hair around. The breakage hasn't stopped but hopefully it has slowed and I have stopped it from spreading. Just going to be patient until the end of June to determine where I'm at. 

Putting in these flat twists has been one of my best moves this year. I really needed this break.


----------



## Beany (Apr 19, 2014)

The weather is finally warming up so I'll be switching from pomades to gels. Tonight I used DE Natural honey CurlForming custard.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2014)

I seem to be retaining at least a little bit this month. So I will be keeping this same flat twist style throughout May. I will also keep Doing twice a week.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 20, 2014)

I gave my hair some much needed TLC this weekend.  I chelated, deep conditioned and  conditioned.  Then I did a wash and go with Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream to let it be free.  It was soft and moisturized all day, though the shrinkage was real.  It still came out surprisingly cute.   I wish I took an intentional picture.  I went to an event, so I'm going to see if there is one of me in the bunch.  If not, maybe I can replicate it next weekend. 

For the work week, I'll probably wet it down, flat twist it and rock a wig to continue to let it rest.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 20, 2014)

I think my hair is growing. I know what a stupid statement that is but I notice how much longer it is. Plus my friend said the same when she saw my twist out last week, and if she notices...that's saying something.

I think I got down the basic process and products of my regime, maybe. I still think that I can play around to get optimal results of everything. Because of this stupid relaxed hair (which is getting stickier and straighter I might add) I can't rock a wash and go style yet. Well I'll just get better out twist outs and then move on to a different style. 


I waited nine days to wash my hair....just out of pure laziness. No bueno especially since I started working out I think I need to move up from 7 days maybe 3-5 days; just to keep the sweat from breaking my hair off.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I've nailed my technique and my deep conditioner... now I'm going to move on to making my own shampoo. After that I'll work on a leave in and rinse out conditioner.

Regimen:

Shampoo
Deep condtion (20 minute steam with homemade conditioner)
Rinse out conditioner
Leave in


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

[USER=337925 said:
			
		

> CodeRed[/USER];19964921]Well, I've nailed my technique and my deep conditioner... now I'm going to move on to making my own shampoo. After that I'll work on a leave in and rinse out conditioner.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...



Nice. What a simple regimen. You don't apply anything after your leave-in? How do you wear your hair?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Nice. What a simple regimen. You don't apply anything after your leave-in? How do you wear your hair?


 
faithVA

I don't apply anything after my leave in... I choose leave-ins that are detangling and moisturizing/conditioning so I can get everything all at once. Right now I'm using Nutress Hair Enhancer Leave-In. I was using Just Natural Skin Care Extreme Dry Hair Leave In but I had to order it online and it was way more expensive for the same thing Nutress does.

I wear my hair in a clip in the day and loose at night. It's relaxed and honestly, I don't know how to wrap to save my life  Plus, when I go to bed, I'm so tired that I barely brush my teeth... but I do sleep on a satin pillowcase. I don't know what I'll do when my hair gets longer... It's shoulder length in the back and about collar bone length in the front (angled bob).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> faithVA
> 
> I don't apply anything after my leave in... I choose leave-ins that are detangling and moisturizing/conditioning so I can get everything all at once. Right now I'm using Nutress Hair Enhancer Leave-In. I was using Just Natural Skin Care Extreme Dry Hair Leave In but I had to order it online and it was way more expensive for the same thing Nutress does.
> 
> I wear my hair in a clip in the day and loose at night. It's relaxed and honestly, I don't know how to wrap to save my life  Plus, when I go to bed, I'm so tired that I barely brush my teeth... but I do sleep on a satin pillowcase. I don't know what I'll do when my hair gets longer... It's shoulder length in the back and about collar bone length in the front (angled bob).



Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tell us About You*
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: I am natural
*Current Length*: A little pass arm pit length
*Current Products*: This is a little iffy but so far products I am using right now are, ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo,ORS Uplift Shampoo, Kera Care Detangling Shampoo, Suave Daily Clarify,ORS Replenishing Conditioner,ORS Olive Oil Hair Masque, Kera Care Dry and Itchy Scalp Conditioner, Kera Care Humecto,Protein Conditioner, It's a 10 Leave in,Garnier Fructuis Leave in, GVP Silk Infusion Serum

*Current Techniques*: Prepoo with alma oil pash hair every two weeks, clarify once a month, deep condition for 30 minutes with protein conditioner depending on how my hair feels, deep condition for 45 minutes with moisturizing conditioner,apply leave ins, blow dry, and then flat iron.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:Consistency,consistency, consistency.Sticking with the same products and techniques to see if regimen works or not. Try other methods of stretching hair prior to flat ironing, find a low manipulation style to wear when hair is straight.

*What's your starting strategy*: Stop being a product junkie and stick to the same products. Try rollersetting technique prior to flat ironing, try pin curls in between flat ironing, try not to comb my hair until next wash day.

*Anything else you want to share*:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome mz.rae. Glad to have you.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 21, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> faithVA
> 
> I don't apply anything after my leave in... I choose leave-ins that are detangling and moisturizing/conditioning so I can get everything all at once. Right now I'm using Nutress Hair Enhancer Leave-In. I was using Just Natural Skin Care Extreme Dry Hair Leave In but I had to order it online and it was way more expensive for the same thing Nutress does.
> 
> I wear my hair in a clip in the day and loose at night. It's relaxed and honestly, I don't know how to wrap to save my life  Plus, when I go to bed, I'm so tired that I barely brush my teeth... but I do sleep on a satin pillowcase. I don't know what I'll do when my hair gets longer... It's shoulder length in the back and about collar bone length in the front (angled bob).



CodeRed If you don't know how to wrap, you can try crosswrapping! It works for me (I don't know how to wrap traditionally either without damaging my hair) and it's pretty easy and quick to do. Just a tip for when your hair gets longer!


----------



## spellinto (Apr 21, 2014)

Today I had a pretty nice wash day. I prepooed with Africa's Best Herbal Oil for ceramides. Then I shampooed and learned a better way to distribute shampoo into my hair. I deep conditioned and followed with PM Super Skinny Smoothing Treatment.  My hair dried with less frizz and volume which I appreciated! I also used the PM Kid's Taming Spray to detangle. Did well and smells faintly of bubblegum :yum:. I did get bushy ends while combing, but next time I will wait until my hair is 90% dry to comb.  Right now my hair is crosswrapped and feels nice & moisturized.  I will take it down early tomorrow morning to set it in bantu knots and wear it in waves for the day.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 21, 2014)

spellinto said:


> @CodeRed If you don't know how to wrap, you can try crosswrapping! It works for me (I don't know how to wrap traditionally either without damaging my hair) and it's pretty easy and quick to do. Just a tip for when your hair gets longer!


 
spellinto

Thank you! I'll look that up... don't need to be getting choked or eating my hair while I sleep  Your hair is really pretty btw


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 22, 2014)

Saturday, I cleansed my hair with a homemade mudwash recipe. My hair belt really clean. Here is I've used: 2oz of Aloe Vera Juice, 0.5 Tbsp of Rhassoul clay, 0.25 Tbsp of Castor Oil, 0.25 Tbsp of Avocado Oil and a few drops of peppermint and tea tree oil. I liked how my hair felt. I think I'll incorporate that into my regimen and drop shampoo to just once a month.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 22, 2014)

Bantu knots are my ultimate lazy woman/work out style! Moving on from twist outs!


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 22, 2014)

Been M&S nightly the last few days, my hair is thanking me too. I think I am going to keep doing this. I never did it section by section before but I think that's the reason I'm loving the results. My strands are getting the TLC they deserve. Consistency is my goal!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 22, 2014)

I plan to wash my hair Saturday and will be back in with details.  Right now I have my hair braided in two braids and have just been using grapeseed oil and coconut oil on top of the braids. So far so good but I am super anxious to wash my hair Saturday!!


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I use ph strips for all of my tests. I'm usually trying to change the ph of things and I couldn't do that without the strips. For instance I had 2 products with a ph of 4. I would have never thought that one product would need 2 cups of water added to get to a ph of 5 and one product would only need 1/2 cup of water to get to 5. That isn't intuitive to me. I didn't believe in ph strips until I bought some


 
This sounds interesting.  I would never have thought that they would react differently as well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gemruby41 (Apr 24, 2014)

pH strips are great.  I pH test all my products.  I was waisting money on products that would not work for my hair.  I gathered all my products one day and tested the pH of all of them.  I discovered that all the conditioners and leave ins that worked for my hair had a pH between 5-6. The ones under 5 were tossed or diluted to reach a pH of at least 5. My shampoo and moisturizers are mixed with aloe vera juice to get the right pH.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2014)

gemruby41 said:


> pH strips are great.  I pH test all my products.  I was waisting money on products that would not work for my hair.  I gathered all my products one day and tested the pH of all of them.  I discovered that all the conditioners and leave ins that worked for my hair had a pH between 5-6. The ones under 5 were tossed or diluted to reach a pH of at least 5. My shampoo and moisturizers are mixed with aloe vera juice to get the right pH.



It has definitely helped my hair. I haven't doctored all of my products but getting there.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 24, 2014)

I just discovered that I don't have to use as much gel and/or product as I've been using. This morning I felt so lazy and didn't want to bother fixing my wash n go just right so I put just a pump of gel in my hands and ran it through. My hair looked exactly the same as it does everyday except it's not so crunchy.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 24, 2014)

Going to wash Sunday after a zoo date with the boo. I'll probably deep condition over night then twist it up with my APB lotion.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> I just discovered that I don't have to use as much gel and/or product as I've been using. This morning I felt so lazy and didn't want to bother fixing my wash n go just right so I put just a pump of gel in my hands and ran it through. My hair looked exactly the same as it does everyday except it's not so crunchy.



Fabulous! Sounds like it's getting even simpler.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2014)

Had a good hair wash session. I started with Organicals Follicle Stimulating Conditioner on my scalp and let that sit for a while. Then I took out my twist and rinsed. My hair was really soft for some reason. I did one quick cleanse with Natural Oasis tea. Then I DCd with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. I threw some EOs and oils into it but didn't really focus on amounts. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes and rinsed. I baggied for 15 minutes. I used Coily Head Chick Ultimate Hair Treat on the right. I mixed 2 T AIA Leave-in with 1 T AVG and used that on the left. THen sealed with Hairveda Cocosta oil and twisted up. This morning the left side is much softer than the right. So dropped the rest of the Coily Head Chick Ultimate Hair Treat in the trash. 

Next wash I will compare the AIA mixture with straight AIA to see if adjusting the ph really made a difference.

I have some errands to run but will come back later to put in real flat twists. These twists are wearable so wigging it today.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 29, 2014)

My wash/DC days are getting better .  I am learning more about what my hair needs before, during, and after a wash.  

For instance, I've found that finger detangling and prepooing with oil, even when I don't plan to shampoo, helps significantly with tangles and increases softness.  (I just have to use less oil on DC days.)  I also learned that it's best to wait until my hair is almost completely dry before detangling and styling.  Only qualm about that is that it took my roots _so long_ to dry last time !  I'm also asking for trouble if I try to crosswrap with damp roots.  Finally, I learned that I must comb my hair after airdrying.  I tried finger detangling alone but that really isn't enough ! My roots are so coily that if I don't comb, they will lock around each other.  Plus, my hair holds _so much_ shed hair that needs to be combed out.  I only have to comb once a week though.  

Learning these things (and adding in better products) has brought me much better results.  Now I just need to learn how to speed up my drying time and how to style my hair after air drying.  I always want to wear my hair in waves/loose curls the next day, but I can never decide if I want to style in bantu knots or flexis so I usually just end up with a ponytail or bun


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 29, 2014)

Kckt is knot the business as a leave-in. I am mudwashing this mess out. My hair will knot dry. I used Kckt and my hair hasn't  dried in 12 hours and it isn't shiny. 

Didn't I say I wasn't going to veer off?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Kckt is knot the business as a leave-in. I am mudwashing this mess out. My hair will knot dry. I used Kckt and my hair hasn't  dried in 12 hours and it isn't shiny.
> 
> Didn't I say I wasn't going to veer off?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Maybe you need to dilute it with some water if you ever try it again 

But you did say you weren't going to veer off 

Let me know what ends up in your "ditch it" box, so I can see what I want to buy off of you


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 29, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to dilute it with some water if you ever try it again
> 
> But you did say you weren't going to veer off
> 
> Let me know what ends up in your "ditch it" box, so I can see what I want to buy off of you



It's like BECAUSE I said it I changed it up. And then after rinsing the mudwash out, I did something else different. I am side-eyeing myself. Can a person side-eye themselves?

I'll  have to remember to make a ditch box. I usually throw it away. I don't try new things as often as I used to.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 29, 2014)

It's so strange that when your hair is healthy you can really tell what it needs. I knew this already but it's interesting when you really pay attention to it. Since my haircut I've been paying close attention to my hair. I spent the weekend away and I forgot my conditioner. So I just rinsed my hair and used a little bit of curling cream in my hair. Later that day my hair felt so dry! A few weeks ago I probably wouldn't have even noticed that.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't used shampoo since April 5th. I replaced the mid-month shampoo by mudwah and my hair loves it. This Saturday, I'm clarifying with a diluted shampoo and won't use it till June. 

Right now, I'm deep conditioning on dry hair under the steamer for 30 mins. I will rinse it out, cowash and air dry overnight. The deep conditioner has 1 part EVCO, 1 part honey, 1 part honey, a few drops of vegetable glycerin, peppermint and tea tree oil.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

Weekly washing is necessary I see. And also M&S has become my new hobby. Still searching for good DCs and a good creamy leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I haven't used shampoo since April 5th. I replaced the mid-month shampoo by mudwah and my hair loves it. This Saturday, I'm clarifying with a diluted shampoo and won't use it till June.
> 
> Right now, I'm deep conditioning on dry hair under the steamer for 30 mins. I will rinse it out, cowash and air dry overnight. The deep conditioner has 1 part EVCO, 1 part honey, 1 part honey, a few drops of vegetable glycerin, peppermint and tea tree oil.



Sounds like your making great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

DCd tonight. Did a comparison of As I Am leave in mixed with AVG, with marshmallow balm and straight. I will see how each section feels after it dries. I'm not feeling the AVG since it separates and gets my lumpy.

Hoping washing my hair twice a week pays off. Will keep it up until July.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DCd tonight. Did a comparison of As I Am leave in mixed with AVG, with marshmallow balm and straight. I will see how each section feels after it dries. I'm not feeling the AVG since it separates and gets my lumpy.
> 
> Hoping washing my hair twice a week pays off. Will keep it up until July.



How do you like As I am leave in? My hair didn't feel any different when I've tried it.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 30, 2014)

I seriously forgot to post my update! Sorry! This past Saturday I did wash my hair. I applied Amla oil to my hair and scalp the night before and placed a plastic cap on my head. The next morning my hair felt really soft and nice, this is my first time prepooing in a long time. I'm not really into prepooing and feel it's an extra step, but I liked the way my hair felt and will try it again next wash. I detangled my hair a little as it had been in two french braids for the remainder of the week. I then shampooed with Ors Uplifting Shampoo this was my first time trying this and I wasn't really impressed. I don't know if it was due to the fact that I didn't clarify first or what, but it left a weird feeling to my hair and it made my deep conditioner not work as well. I will try it again one more time after I clarify my hair to see if it works better after that I will just stick to my Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and Creme of Nature Shampoo. After washing my hair I deep conditioned with Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp Conditioner for 45 minutes under a heating cap. Afterwards I rinsed out and detangled under the shower and then dried my hair with a T-shirt. I applied It's a 10 Miracle Leave in, GVP Silk Infusion, and Tresseme Heat Protection Spray. I blow dried my hair with a paddle brush and flat ironed my hair with my Ion Titanium Flat Iron. All in all the results went well, wish I could get my hair straighter, but I will work on it. I do believe I prefer the pik over the paddle brush when blow drying it gives better results to me and less damage though I may try a vented paddle brush as I believe that may work better than the ones with the cushion in them. Next time I do plan on rollersetting prior to flat ironing to see how that will work, and I believe I will cut out one of the heat protectants to see if that will give sleeker results. I have just been pincurling every night to maintain and that's it. Will wash again May 10th following these same steps. Will just keep pincurling my hair till then.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> How do you like As I am leave in? My hair didn't feel any different when I've tried it.



I like it. It's the only leave I've ever gotten to work on my hair. It softens my hair up nicely.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like your making great progress.



Thanks! I'm doing almost exactly the same as the first three months of the year just committing to a midweek co wash and replace shampoo with mud wash once a month. So far, it seems to be working.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 30, 2014)

The more I test DCs, the more convinced I am that my hair loves silk amino acids or a very light protein.   I'm going to catalog all the DCs I've tried so far and highlight the ones I love to be sure, but I'm pretty positive.

After I comfirm, I'll have to figure out what to do with the DCs with no protein.  Maybe I'll buy SAA and try that.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 30, 2014)

My hair should be washed tonight.......I feel lazy though. Will need to because all of this extra sweat is making my head itch


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> The more I test DCs, the more convinced I am that my hair loves silk amino acids or a very light protein.   I'm going to catalog all the DCs I've tried so far and highlight the ones I love to be sure, but I'm pretty positive.
> 
> After I comfirm, I'll have to figure out what to do with the DCs with no protein.  Maybe I'll buy SAA and try that.



I think buying the SAA sounds like a good idea. Then you can doctor up a lot of different things.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

The regimen I have now isn't my final but I think it will definitely get me through June. On wash days I pick one step to try something new and swap out what's not working.

**I'm doing some type of wash or rinse twice a week.
**Start with scalp treatment. This is optional but at least 1x a week.
**Water rinse
**Cleanse (tea, acv, diluted shampoo, water only)
**DC under heat for 30 minutes
**Rinse and spritz hair with a solution with a PH of 5
**Baggy for 15 minutes (if I have time)
**Apply leave-in with a ph of 5
**Apply oil
**Apply styler
**Put in flat twists, same style every week
**Oil scalp
**Seal when dry

**Spritz hair 1x to 2x a day with solution with a ph of 5
**Oil scalp as needed

Reducing the use of shampoo and PH balancing my products are definitely working for me.


----------



## mz.rae (May 1, 2014)

So all this week I have been applying Vatika Oil, Aveda Brilliant, and pincurling my hair. This combination has been working so fab! The Vatika Oil makes my hair so soft, I'm starting to prefer this over my grape seed oil. The only thing I hate about it is the smell. But I plan to keep using this for awhile. I bought some Satin rollers to try my next wash day to see how I like those compared to the pincurls. So that's all I've been doing, just pincurling at night then the next day undoing the pin curls, shake and fluff the hair. I'm trying to keep combing to a minimum and only using during wash days.


----------



## spellinto (May 1, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> So all this week I have been applying Vatika Oil, Aveda Brilliant, and pincurling my hair. This combination has been working so fab! The Vatika Oil makes my hair so soft, I'm starting to prefer this over my grape seed oil. The only thing I hate about it is the smell. But I plan to keep using this for awhile. I bought some Satin rollers to try my next wash day to see how I like those compared to the pincurls. So that's all I've been doing, just pincurling at night then the next day undoing the pin curls, shake and fluff the hair. I'm trying to keep combing to a minimum and only using during wash days.



Ooh! If you use the satin rollers please post pics


----------



## mz.rae (May 1, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Ooh! If you use the satin rollers please post pics



Will do!!!


----------



## mz.rae (May 2, 2014)

I know I said I wasn't going to wash but every two weeks, but I really want to clarify my hair.  So I think I will be washing my hair tomorrow and doing my regimen over. I just want to start the month out with fresh clarified hair. After that I will be back to every two weeks.

ETA: I thought about it and I may or may not use direct heat this wash. I may just rollerset or do a wash and go. I really don't want to flat iron my hair two weeks in a row.


----------



## snoop (May 5, 2014)

Uninstalled my two strand twists on Saturday night.  Washed yesterday using Giovanni shampoo since I felt that I needed a deep cleansing.   Followed up with Giovanni conditioner and the 3comb smooth.  I totally forgot about this and think that I need to be more diligent about including a good detangling session every other - every three months.

I did some (really bad) bantu knots but was too lazy to moisturize until this morning. Not sure if that was a good idea, but my hair didn't feel bad this morning.   I also think that I'm going to experiment with reducing how often I moisturize and seal now that it's spring.  I noticed that by full summer, last summer I didn't need to seal at all.  I might also try moisturizing every other day.  Trying to reduce the amount of buildup from the oils.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

My hair held up from last Tuesday. But fortunately it is wash day. My scalp and hair both need some water


----------



## mz.rae (May 5, 2014)

I washed my hair this past Saturday and just did a wash and go. I can't wait till it gets warm and stays warm consistently because this will probably be my go to style when it becomes wasted effort to straighten my hair. Today I just cowashed my hair and did a wash and go again, that was it. At night I just moisturize with care free curl gold and seal with Vatika Oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (May 5, 2014)

Washed my hair over the weekend. I prepooed overnight with a hot oil treatment, clarified with diluted shampoo, did an Aphogee protein treatment, and deep conditioned under the steamer for 45 mins, moisturized and sealed, air dried and bunned. I thought about micro trim it but decided to wait. My ends didn't look that bad.


----------



## Beany (May 6, 2014)

I THINK the last time I trimmed my hair was November. In some spots I need a good 2 inches cut. I will make time this month to trim my hair really well.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

I DCd last night. It takes me forever to do my hair  I did a scalp treatment, rinsed, DCd under heat for 30 minutes, spritzed, baggied, air dried and then applied my leave-in, sealed with a grease and twisted with MJ Jelly Soft Curls.

On wash day I have started writing down my suggested regimen for the next wash day to make sure I don't miss steps and to capture any changes I am thinking of making. It has definitely helped. And on wash day I then go through each step and mark whether it is a +, - or ? I do that for techniques as well as for products. I am also keeping track of any experiments I want to try and when I do them I note the results. 

I'm not changing too much week to week. I'm just tweaking what I already have. What I am doing right now is at least allowing my hair to recover.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 7, 2014)

I've been lazy again,  so I didn't wash my hair this weekend.  On the upside, I think I found a new way to airdry and wear my hair under my wigs in other laziness -- medium braids with the last half inch twisted.  I can't do small or large.   I need about 3-4 on each side of my head.  I'm still working on how many i need in the back.  

My banded twists give me stretched hair and this gives me wavy hair.  Right now, I'm experimenting with which products give me the best waves.  Qhemet gave me amazing wave, but the front puffed quickly, probably because of the glycerin.   Right now I'm trying Jane Carter curl cream on one side and curls curl cream on the other.

Also, I think I may switch back to my old comb.  I'm still testing it out.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 7, 2014)

Shame on me! My deep conditioning routine has been off for a whole week and my hair shows it. Dry and tangled. I did an oil pre poo and decided to DC on dry hair. Want to see how it goes. Then will cowash and style.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Shame on me! My deep conditioning routine has been off for a whole week and my hair shows it. Dry and tangled. I did an oil pre poo and decided to DC on dry hair. Want to see how it goes. Then will cowash and style.



Fortunately it has only been a week. Your hair will pop right back into shape


----------



## Beany (May 11, 2014)

So I'm tired of styling my hair and thought about putting some mini twists in...then I remembered how long it takes and how half way through I'm like


----------



## mz.rae (May 11, 2014)

So I did the usual:
I prepooed Friday night with Amla oil

Saturday morning
I tried out the Ayverdic Shampoo bar by Chargin Valley so far so good. 
And since I wore wash and gos all last week, I applied some Tresseme Naturals conditioner to detangle the hair before deep conditioning. 
Deep conditioned for 45 minutes under a heat cap with Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp Conditioner 
Detangled under the shower some more while rinsing out
Dried hair with a t shirt 
Applied Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Anti Humidity Hair Milk and Shine and Polish Anti Humidity Serum, sprayed heat protectant, and combed through 
Blowed dried and then flat ironed with my Jilbere Titanium flat iron (second time using this and love it so far) touched the roots and edges with a hot comb
Rolled hair in Satin rollers for a curl
Will take down rollers today to see how it turned out.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2014)

I need to wash my hair more often....


This lazy thing is a killer. I'm thinking about braids....


----------



## alanaturelle (May 11, 2014)

I had to eork yesterday and switched my wash day to today. I prepooed overnight with Tresemme conditioner, SM purification mask, olive oil and a few drops of peppermint and tea tree oil. 

This morning,  I rinsed it out, cowashed with Eden cowash, and  deep conditioning under the steamer for 45 mins. I will rinee out, condition, let it air dry and bun tonight, .

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (May 11, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I've been lazy again,  so I didn't wash my hair this weekend.  On the upside, I think I found a new way to airdry and wear my hair under my wigs in other laziness -- medium braids with the last half inch twisted.  I can't do small or large.   I need about 3-4 on each side of my head.  I'm still working on how many i need in the back.
> 
> My banded twists give me stretched hair and this gives me wavy hair.  Right now, I'm experimenting with which products give me the best waves.  Qhemet gave me amazing wave, but the front puffed quickly, probably because of the glycerin.   Right now I'm trying Jane Carter curl cream on one side and curls curl cream on the other.
> 
> Also, I think I may switch back to my old comb.  I'm still testing it out.



Still loving my old comb.   I wish I knew the brand.  I've had it so long, the name rubbed off.   I liked the results of the Jane Carter and the Curls cream equally, but the JC cream has better ingredients.


----------



## Willow00 (May 11, 2014)

I have my regimen figured out...for now. Since I'm sensitive to almost every freaking thing touching my scalp, I'm just "shampoo" my hair with a capful of ACV in a tub of very warm water (soak my hair for a long, long while), rinse my hair with any old tea I have laying around (green, white, black, whatever), and then "condition" my hair with my castor oil/grape seed oil mixture (about half and half). I then detangle and style my hair and call it a day. The whole routine is lazy and cheap. I'm tired now thinking about washing my hair in one to two weeks.

ETA: I dry my hair with an old t shirt and detangled my hair with a hairsense palm comb. I wash my hair really, really well in braids or twists. To detangle and style, I undo each twist/braid one at a time with my comb and fingers and then restyle my hair. I wear twists like 99% or the time. If I'm just feeling really lazy, the hair will be a twistout or twistout pulled into a bun.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2014)

So I believe this regime thing has worked out now. I have a good protein/moisture balance finally.  Now I just need to adjust timing (protein treatments, clarifying, etc.) and get a good tie down on my products.


----------



## mz.rae (May 11, 2014)

Well... I didn't get a chance to take any pictures. But I took down my hair from the satin rollers, and my hair looked alright. On one side the curls were tighter than the other side. Now if I had to compare between these and pincurling I would pick pincurling. Pincurling gives me the curls I like every time. Now maybe I didn't roll my hair tight enough or whatever it is, will try again some other time.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

Willow00 said:


> I have my regimen figured out...for now. Since I'm sensitive to almost every freaking thing touching my scalp, I'm just "shampoo" my hair with a capful of ACV in a tub of very warm water (soak my hair for a long, long while), rinse my hair with any old tea I have laying around (green, white, black, whatever), and then "condition" my hair with my castor oil/grape seed oil mixture (about half and half). I then detangle and style my hair and call it a day. The whole routine is lazy and cheap. I'm tired now thinking about washing my hair in one to two weeks.
> 
> ETA: I dry my hair with an old t shirt and detangled my hair with a hairsense palm comb. I wash my hair really, really well in braids or twists. To detangle and style, I undo each twist/braid one at a time with my comb and fingers and then restyle my hair. I wear twists like 99% or the time. If I'm just feeling really lazy, the hair will be a twistout or twistout pulled into a bun.



It sounds delightful to me. Nothing wrong with inexpensive and simple.


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2014)

Last week I wore my hair loose for the week. I think my ends ended up suffering because I wasn't braiding it at night and the ends were snagging on my clothes.  So what am I doing today? A big puff on my head.  

Yesterday when I washed I banded my hair, which I think went well. I hung out in the back yard to let it air dry.  I didn't add any product to it first, which I think I will do next time.  My hair still came out soft.

I'm hoping that tonight I can try doing a flat twist updo of some sort and maintain that for the remainder of the week. I think with care for my ends I can confidently claim APL within the next 2 months. 

The thing that I'm finding a challenge is detangling the ends of my hair.  It doesn't matter if I've just trimmed or not, the ends always wrap around themselves.  Even while detangling.  The rest of my hair will be a "breeze" to comb through but the ends will need an indefinite amount of work.  I just chalk it up to the nature of my hair, but it's still frustrating.


----------



## Beany (May 13, 2014)

So I put some mini twists in. Took about 8 hours over two days, which in hindsight really isn't that bad considering I hadn't properly detangled my hair since Feb (yes, please judge me). My hair felt SO much better after really detangling each section. The twists look nice, they're soft and shiny. I'll keep these for 3 weeks. 

I have a semi formal event coming up in early June and need to find a style for my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 17, 2014)

I've noticed less hair in my shower now that I consciously use conditioners with protein.  However,  I desperately need a trim.  I'm afraid to do my own, but I need to just suck it up and do it.


----------



## mz.rae (May 19, 2014)

Heading into week two of only washing and flat ironing every two weeks. I have just been using grease with serum or just serum on my ends and rolling hair on Satin rollers. I have come to like those rollers and actually prefer them to pincurling. After looking at pictures from last year I see that I am retaining length. I really thought I was just stuck at the same length and wasn't retaining so I am happy about that. I will be washing my hair this Saturday and doing my routine all over again.


----------



## Beany (May 19, 2014)

My twists have been in for about a week and I haven't M&S since I put them in, BUT I have been baggying nightly so my hair isn't very dry. 
Today I plan to M&S with marshmallow tea (L), Ynobe marshmallow/hibiscus LI (C), WGHO (O) then put MHC Type 4 cream (B)  on my ends. I'll baggy "overnight" (I work nights, so technically it's overday lol) then put them back in a bun when it's time to go to work.


----------



## Beany (May 19, 2014)

Hey faithVA, I received my natural oasis today (4 oz deluxe) and everything looks great and I cant wait to start using them. I noticed on the styling oil and finisheen, protein is listed in the ingredients. I plan to email her to find out what type of protein because im low porosity and protein sensitive ( I can handle silk though)


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2014)

Beany said:


> Hey faithVA, I received my natural oasis today (4 oz deluxe) and everything looks great and I cant wait to start using them. I noticed on the styling oil and finisheen, protein is listed in the ingredients. I plan to email her to find out what type of protein because im low porosity and protein sensitive ( I can handle silk though)



I hope you like it. I certainly do. I don't think the protein will bother you. I'm low point as well and I use it to seal every week. I'm not using all of the products now because I'm rolling through some other products. But it is a staple for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2014)

I need to place my NO order this week. I have issues when I try to order from my tablet.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## snoop (May 20, 2014)

I've been slacking on my hair for the past few weeks.  The guilt.  Ugh!   I really need to do something to it soon or I'm going to end up having to chop a bunch of knots off the ends.  Trying to figure out if I should do two strand twists on my hair this weekend or brave it and try to do a two strand twist updo.  The trick with doing the second is being able to stretch and then comb out my hair without too much breakage....actually, that's the only thing that prohibits me with trying more styles on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

My hair is feeling better. I think it is a combination of my regimen but also consistently doing S&D to get rid of the splits. Not sure what is giving me positive results but going to stick with it.

What's working so far
1. Cleansing 2x a week
2. Kimmaytube leave-in variation
3. Spritzing with ph balanced spritz
4. S&D each wash day and dusting 1x a month
5. Protein treatment after dusting
6. Overnight DC after protein treatment.

Last night I sealed with Dax jojoba oil pomade and I think for the first time I have found a sealant. But will wait and see.

My regimen for a while is
1. Cleanse 1x a month; Other weeks: cowash/DC/water rinse/tea cleanse
2. Spritz with ph balance spritz
3. Kimmaytube leave-in
4. Seal with pomade
5. Flat twist or 2 strand twist
6. Spritz 2x a day and seal as needed

Since March may hair has gotten softer and stays moisturized a bit longer. I have reduced splits. And my crown is filling in more. My crown hair is starting to blend with the rest of my hair.


----------



## divachyk (May 21, 2014)

That's excellent news faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

divachyk said:


> That's excellent news faithVA!



Thank You. I just need some length now so I can stop complaining and just be as lazy as I want to be. I am looking forward to being hair lazy in 2015. (In a good way though - no neglect).


----------



## Beany (May 25, 2014)

I've been baggying almost nightly and my twists feel nice, but my scalp is itchy and dirty. I'm gonna wash my twists tomorrow. These mini twists have been in for about two weeks and they are starting to look old, I need them to hang on another week though.

My grays are getting more aggressive  I'm not due to dye my hair for another month.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 25, 2014)

I cut the last of the relaxed hair...so now I have short...very curly hair all over my head.


Anyway this challenge has been good for me. Protein balance, aloe vera juice, coconut oil, pre poo, and deep conditioning are the things I've found are very important so far. My hair really doesn't like shampoo but I'm still trying it for some odd reason, I added aloe vera to my current shampoo so next wash day I'll see if it's any better.


Now to just have this short curly hair.....


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2014)

I finally gave my hair a much needed trim.  I cut it curly in small sections and took off about 1/2 inch.  Now I have it in curlformers.  I haven't decided if I want to straighten it completely and run through it with the split ender.  That may be overkill.


----------



## snoop (May 27, 2014)

Wash day took two days this weekend because of all the detangling I had to do.  Started on Saturday night using a mixture I found in the forum history: KKKT, some conditioner, and a bit of oils on dry hair over night.  In the morning I detangled using my fingers and the 3comb smooth.   I ended up cutting out a lot of knots and noticed a lot of little broken hairs.   I wasn't very good at moisturizing last week and leaving my hair or for so long was definitely a hair sin.   

After I was thinking about mud washing since I haven't in so long but I got lazy to mix things.   I'm confident with my product choices that I didn't feel too bad about it.  Shampooed and conditioned and detangled again in the shower.  Then put Mr hair in some struggling Bantu knots and slathered moisturizer on it while wet then went to sleep.   

Will m/s today then style tomorrow.   Having properly detangled my Hattie feels so much softer.  

I need to start getting militant with my hair again if I expect to have any hope of reaching BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

Thank you ladies for keeping this thread going. Sometimes life gets busy and I don't get in here enough.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

I found by doing flat twist all to the right side, I can flat twist my hair faster and just put in 8 flat twists. This should allow me to do my hair every 3 days. I want to increase how often I am getting water on my scalp and hair. On days where I stay out in the sun for hours I really want to get water on my hair. 

While I am doing the additional washes this week I will be comparing using oil, pomades and balms for my O step in LOC.


----------



## Beany (May 27, 2014)

Finally trimmed my ends. Im gonna take my twists out on friday.


----------



## Willow00 (May 27, 2014)

It feels great to have smooth ends. i may trim my hair in twists every three or four months . So my next trim is mid Aug or Sept. thank goodness for my phone calendar...things like bills being paid on time and. hair care would never be done without it.next thing up...rinse hair this weekend. i won't dangle and retwist. my hair until June.


----------



## mz.rae (May 28, 2014)

I think I am going to put my hair on a 3 month no heat usuage. I will follow my usual wash day routine, but instead of flat ironing I will do braid outs and just put it in a bun. I noticed great success in doing this while relaxed, so hopefully I will see the same success natural. I may incorporate washing in sections during the 3 months, I will see.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

Washing/Cleansing my scalp and hair twice a week is paying off. Even with the heat my scalp isn't bothering me. It probably helped that I did extra washes while I was out in the sun this weekend. 

Still rolling through products.


----------



## Willow00 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished two hours and forty minutes of continuous detangling, twisting, and putting my hair in bantu knots. That time is ridiculous, but I'm actually really content. My edges are doing great, and my hair is getting longer and seems more tangled free with each wash day. I did a once over check on my scalp and hair, and both are clean and healthy.  I really think the water with acv has helped my scalp normalize....no flakes, no itching, no inflamed areas. The black castor oil and grape seed oil seems to also heal my scalp as well. I'm definitely going to stick to this low maintenance routine.


----------



## Beany (Jun 2, 2014)

Took my twists out on Friday and spent the rest of the weekend prepooing, washing, DCing, and air drying. I went to 6 flags on saturday thinking I could air dry in 12 braids and I was a greasy mess. The oils/butters in my hair were just melting all over me smh. My heavy handedness strikes again.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2014)

Beany said:


> Took my twists out on Friday and spent the rest of the weekend prepooing, washing, DCing, and air drying. I went to 6 flags on saturday thinking I could air dry in 12 braids and I was a greasy mess. The oils/butters in my hair were just melting all over me smh. My heavy handedness strikes again.



I have done that and had oil running down my neck and temples  It's miserable


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 2, 2014)

Beany said:


> Took my twists out on Friday and spent the rest of the weekend prepooing, washing, DCing, and air drying. I went to 6 flags on saturday thinking I could air dry in 12 braids and I was a greasy mess. The oils/butters in my hair were just melting all over me smh. My heavy handedness strikes again.



You're not alone!  This has happened to me as well!


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 2, 2014)

Got my hands on the original formula of the s curl no drip moisturiser. My hair loved this when I was relaxed and it made my new growth soft. Hopefully my natural hair likes it just as much. I have just been washing, deep conditioning, applying my leave ins, and then braiding my hair for braid out. I wear it down over the weekend, and then during the week it's nothing but buns. Every night I moisturize and seal, then braid my hair. In the past I noticed my hair reacted better to glycerin based moisturizers versus oil based moisturizers so I am seeing if that still is true.


----------



## levette (Jun 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I originally hosted this in 2011 and after a set back have had to start all over.  Let's nail our regimens in 2014.  Tell us About You Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Current Length: Current Products: Current Techniques: What in your regimen are trying to nail: What's your starting strategy: Anything else you want to share:  ***Check in weekly/monthly to update us on your progress.



I'm relaxed and just had about 2 inches cut to restart my hair journey.
Wash about 1-2times a wk with Shea moisture shampoo
Conditioner.... Cholesterol 
Airdry most it the time 
Half wigs at times but bit consistently


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2014)

levette said:


> I'm relaxed and just had about 2 inches cut to restart my hair journey.
> Wash about 1-2times a wk with Shea moisture shampoo
> Conditioner.... Cholesterol
> Airdry most it the time
> Half wigs at times but bit consistently



Welcome levette? Do you apply any product after you condition or is conditioning your last step?


----------



## levette (Jun 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome levette? Do you apply any product after you condition or is conditioning your last step?



I use what I can find as a leave in sometimes mixed with coconut oil or oil moisturizer.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 6, 2014)

No to Hawaian Silky. My hair is over moisturized, I'm definitely doing a protein treatment tonight. My hair seems to lean more to the protein side of things I see.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been cowashing all this week and using up more products.


----------



## snoop (Jun 6, 2014)

Had to go to Jamaica last weekend for a funeral.  While there, I'm telling you the humidity was an amazing treat on my hair.  As soon as I came back (I'm talking, the same night) I noticed how much drier my hair got from sitting on the plan and then being back home, even though I wore my head scarf for the journey.  Man, if I could live in the Caribbean and have access to all of my hair products, I'd be TBL in no time!

What I realized before going is that I don't have to twist my hair as small as I'd normally do it and still be able to put it into a pony tail/bun.  I'd could probably do the whole thing in about 45 minutes and then refresh halfway through the week if I needed to or wait until the weekend and retwist.  I'm going to try this for a few weeks and see how it goes.  It'll allow me to have better control with finger combing and removing shed hairs without overly manipulating my hair with the comb.  If it works out I'd probably end up combing at the end of each month.

That being said I really need to have a good dusting session, but have always done it with my hair in smaller twists (which I don't feel like doing this weekend.)  Is there anyway to trim without straightening?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2014)

snoop said:


> Had to go to Jamaica last weekend for a funeral.  While there, I'm telling you the humidity was an amazing treat on my hair.  As soon as I came back (I'm talking, the same night) I noticed how much drier my hair got from sitting on the plan and then being back home, even though I wore my head scarf for the journey.  Man, if I could live in the Caribbean and have access to all of my hair products, I'd be TBL in no time!
> 
> What I realized before going is that I don't have to twist my hair as small as I'd normally do it and still be able to put it into a pony tail/bun.  I'd could probably do the whole thing in about 45 minutes and then refresh halfway through the week if I needed to or wait until the weekend and retwist.  I'm going to try this for a few weeks and see how it goes.  It'll allow me to have better control with finger combing and removing shed hairs without overly manipulating my hair with the comb.  If it works out I'd probably end up combing at the end of each month.
> 
> That being said I really need to have a good dusting session, but have always done it with my hair in smaller twists (which I don't feel like doing this weekend.)  Is there anyway to trim without straightening?



You can trim by doing some type of roller set. That is what I do. And you can do the roller set on dry hair since you aren't trying to wear it out.


----------



## snoop (Jun 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You can trim by doing some type of roller set. That is what I do. And you can do the roller set on dry hair since you aren't trying to wear it out.



Thanks!  I didn't realize that you could do that!


----------



## spellinto (Jun 8, 2014)

-delete -


----------



## snoop (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope that I've taken this lesson to heart.  For the first time in ages, my ends feel so trashy and it's all because I left my hair loose for about a week and a half. UGH!  They're just full of SSKs.  I managed to dust last night -- I usually trim off about the with of my thumb.  I think I'd need to chop about an inch off to get rid of all of the knots, but that's not happening any time soon.

Anyway, I'm going to have to take a look at the routine that I posted at the beginning of this thread and then figure out how to update it or just get back to doing it period.  Can't afford to have another set back.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

snoop said:


> I hope that I've taken this lesson to heart.  For the first time in ages, my ends feel so trashy and it's all because I left my hair loose for about a week and a half. UGH!  They're just full of SSKs.  I managed to dust last night -- I usually trim off about the with of my thumb.  I think I'd need to chop about an inch off to get rid of all of the knots, but that's not happening any time soon.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to have to take a look at the routine that I posted at the beginning of this thread and then figure out how to update it or just get back to doing it period.  Can't afford to have another set back.



Sorry you are going through a spell. Sometimes we just need a break but unfortunately it does come with consequences  But at least you caught it and can get back on your regimen.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 10, 2014)

*Update:* So I haven't posted in awhile but I'm doing something totally different from when I first joined this challenge. I am now using the *Maximum Hydration Method *that I read about from another forum. At first I gave this regimen the side eye, but it has really changed my hair and dryness issues . I've been doing this regimen for a little over a month and I'm finally retaining some moisture, my breakage has decreased, my shedding has decreased, and sporadically I can see some of my curls hydrating into real curls. This regimen does have its pros and cons, and I was told that it'll take at least 26 to 40 treatments to reach maximum hydration, but to me it's well worth it . I think I've finally found a regimen that my hair is actually responding too .


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 11, 2014)

Tried a twist out again, and I really dont think I will be doing these for awhile. They take so long to take out and I hate how my ends rub together when taking them down. Will definitely just stick to braid outs, I always get big hair the first day I do braid outs and my ends don't rub together. I do want to try flat twists though. But I think for the remainder of this no heat usuage I'm going to stick with braid outs and buns.


----------



## spellinto (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe my stylist was right when he said that a quality deep conditioner should be enough to keep my hair moisturized for days.  Maybe I should just depend on the performance of my wash day products and stop "retouching" with moisture so often?  I've stopped moisturizing daily and my hair responded really well to it.  Also, when I get lazy and leave my hair alone in a bun for a few days, it actually feels really nice when I take it down....no retouches necessary.  Plus, I'm reading a few older threads on here about ladies who just leave their hair alone until wash day, only moisturizing if their hair feels like it absolutely needs it.  Maybe my ends split so often because they have too much product on them?

I'm going to test this out.  On my wash day, I will use a clarifying shampoo, a stronger protein conditioner, and my staple DC.  Then I'll apply my leave-ins to air dry and just watch my hair for the rest of the week.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 15, 2014)

spellinto said:
			
		

> Maybe my stylist was right when he said that a quality deep conditioner should be enough to keep my hair moisturized for days.  Maybe I should just depend on the performance of my wash day products and stop "retouching" with moisture so often?  I've stopped moisturizing daily and my hair responded really well to it.  Also, when I get lazy and leave my hair alone in a bun for a few days, it actually feels really nice when I take it down....no retouches necessary.  Plus, I'm reading a few older threads on here about ladies who just leave their hair alone until wash day, only moisturizing if their hair feels like it absolutely needs it.  Maybe my ends split so often because they have too much product on them?
> 
> I'm going to test this out.  On my wash day, I will use a clarifying shampoo, a stronger protein conditioner, and my staple DC.  Then I'll apply my leave-ins to air dry and just watch my hair for the rest of the week.



I love buying dc's. What are u using?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## spellinto (Jun 15, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I love buying dc's. What are u using?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi DC's are fun  My staple deep conditioner is the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.  For protein, I use the Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor, but I question whether it's giving me enough protein.  I would like to try the Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus for protein.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Maybe my stylist was right when he said that a quality deep conditioner should be enough to keep my hair moisturized for days.  Maybe I should just depend on the performance of my wash day products and stop "retouching" with moisture so often?  I've stopped moisturizing daily and my hair responded really well to it.  Also, when I get lazy and leave my hair alone in a bun for a few days, it actually feels really nice when I take it down....no retouches necessary.  Plus, I'm reading a few older threads on here about ladies who just leave their hair alone until wash day, only moisturizing if their hair feels like it absolutely needs it.  Maybe my ends split so often because they have too much product on them?
> 
> I'm going to test this out.  On my wash day, I will use a clarifying shampoo, a stronger protein conditioner, and my staple DC.  Then I'll apply my leave-ins to air dry and just watch my hair for the rest of the week.



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm experimenting right now with the same regimen Tashboog is trying. I won't have any real updates for a month or two.


----------



## Beany (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know why I keep attempting braidouts smh, they never turn out right, not ever. Guess I'll cowash and (try) to bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

Beany said:


> I don't know why I keep attempting braidouts smh, they never turn out right, not ever. Guess I'll cowash and (try) to bun.



What's wrong with your braidouts?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been cowashing every other day. Very time consuming but in this heat my hair and scalp are thanking me.

For right now my regimen is clarify, DC, mudwash, rinse. Then I apply my AIA leave-in, hairveda shikakai oil and flat twist with AIA twist defining creme. I'm oiling my scalp with nature's blessing and spritzing my hair with diluted marshmallow balm.


----------



## Beany (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What's wrong with your braidouts?



They are always frizzy and uber undefined. I could get the same results doing a wng lol. It also takes almost two days for my hair to dry in 6 braids. I want to try a 3 strand twist out soon.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

Beany said:


> They are always frizzy and uber undefined. I could get the same results doing a wng lol. It also takes almost two days for my hair to dry in 6 braids. I want to try a 3 strand twist out soon.



Maybe you need to let your hair get to 60% to 80% dry before you braid it up. Maybe apply your twisting cream or whatever you use just before you braid it. 

Twist to dry a bit faster.


----------



## Beany (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you need to let your hair get to 60% to 80% dry before you braid it up. Maybe apply your twisting cream or whatever you use just before you braid it.
> 
> Twist to dry a bit faster.



How would I wear my hair while it air dries? My shrinkage is so real. When I twist my hair I usually twist on damp air that has been braided.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];20227163]How would I wear my hair while it air dries? My shrinkage is so real. When I twist my hair I usually twist on damp air that has been braided.



Maybe you can twist loosely so it doesn't shrink all the way up or maybe you can clamp the roots and the middle to keep it partially stretched. You definitely do have to let it completely dry, but just dry enough so it will dry by morning. For my hair that is leaving out for about 2 hours.


----------



## Beany (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can twist loosely so it doesn't shrink all the way up or maybe you can clamp the roots and the middle to keep it partially stretched. You definitely do have to let it completely dry, but just dry enough so it will dry by morning. For my hair that is leaving out for about 2 hours.



Hmmm that sounds like something I could do. I have also wanted to give banding a try. I may stroll over to sally's.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 20, 2014)

[USER=273338]Beany[/USER];20227123 said:
			
		

> They are always frizzy and uber undefined. I could get the same results doing a wng lol. It also takes almost two days for my hair to dry in 6 braids. I want to try a 3 strand twist out soon.



My hair takes forever to dry too.  One thing that helps me is leaving my hair in a microfiber towel for about 15 mins first.  Also, I got my smoothest braid out from Qhemet Biologics burdock root butter cream.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of puffs and wash n gos.   For puffs, I've been using pink eco Styler gel, but I tried the Argan Oil recently and I don't see a difference. 

For wash n gos,  my hair seems to like gel that is the consistency of snot, like Kinky Curly Curling Custard and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.   I want to try making flax seed gel, which has the same consistency. My hair also likes jane Carter curl defining cream.  I think that's what I'll use this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

Long wash day yesterday but I finished. I cleansed with acv, did a protein treatment with hairveda acai berry conditioner, DCd under the dryer and did a mudwash. Used AIA leave in, sealed with hairveda Shikakai and twisted with AIA twist defining cream. My twist have improved from April.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried a Jane Carter wash n go, but it didn't look great.   I think it was my technique because it was awesome last time.   Maybe I used too much product.

I ended up twisting, but the twistout didn't come out great either.  Now I'm braiding.   I think my hair prefers braidouts for definition.


----------



## spellinto (Jun 21, 2014)

Nailed the crosswrapping part of my regimen! Whenever I crosswrapped during a stretch, the back of my hair would be less smooth than the front because I couldn't get it to lie flat.  Finally thought to section one half up & out of the way while smoothing across the other half, and then taking the sectioned half down and repeating. Also learned to remove the duckbill clips so I can avoid dents and discomfort.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 24, 2014)

This challenge has been awesome. I washed my hair on Sunday and I could tell my hair has gotten longer. I even took a comparison picture and there is a big difference. 

Granted summer time is when my hair, personally, grows the fastest but this is the only time I've noticed just washing it.


I just need to get back to washing 4-5 days and away from 7 again. Setting a style with a dryer seems to be okay, as well as airdrying. 

I think I've gotten a good protein/moisture balance as well. I think that may also be the biggest factor in my rentention. Unless it was just a growth spurt I noticed.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2014)

OhmyKimB said:


> This challenge has been awesome. I washed my hair on Sunday and I could tell my hair has gotten longer. I even took a comparison picture and there is a big difference.
> 
> Granted summer time is when my hair, personally, grows the fastest but this is the only time I've noticed just washing it.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are getting your regimen down. Sounds like you have had some really good progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2014)

Still clarifying/conditioning/mudding every other day through the holiday. Hair is definitely more hydrated. Will be switching over to new products after the holiday. Will update then.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 26, 2014)

Washing weekly is essential for me. Cowashing was not doing my hair justice. Still learning the likes and dislikes of my hair but hopefully by New Years I'll be all set.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

Decided to stick to clarifying and DCing during the week. I will clarify, DC and mud on the weekends when I have more time.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi ladies, I know it's been a while; I've checking the thread but not just posting. I'm still consistent with my regimen. I flat ironed my hair over the weekend and did a length check. I decided to give up on my hair growing unevenly. So I didn't trim this time around. I will see how it looks when December comes. The good thing is that I never wear my  hair out, .

ETA: Sorry about the picture being sideways; I'm posting from my phone and don't know how to fix it.


----------



## spellinto (Jul 8, 2014)

I made a lot of new changes to my hair care routine:

Bought a stronger, high quality protein with ceramides
Purchased a wonderful spray leave in for damp hair when air drying
Stopped bunning with microfiber scrunchies...I switched to using long elastic headbands
Learned how to make cute messy buns without tension (actually just learned this one today!)
Improved my cross wrapping technique

I'm also working on my wash day & trimming technique, my moisturizing and sealing, and growing out my nape.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to join for the rest of the year!


----------



## Beany (Jul 9, 2014)

I have been lazy with my hair (again). I need a really good detangling session and a light trim. Next week I'm getting weave for my sister's wedding. I really don't want to, but I can't achieve the style she wants with my hair  I started to just get a wig that way after all the pics and stuff I can wear MY hair at the reception lol. 

Anyway, I'm in 12 twists right now looking a hot damn mess.


----------



## snoop (Jul 9, 2014)

Did a co wash last Friday then detangled on the weekend.  I noticed that in the back (nape area) I have a few bits that are half the lenghth of the rest of my hair.  I'm not sure if it's a result of wearing my twists in a bun or if this is new growth trying to catch up.  My roots are starting to feel thicker than the rest of my hair so I'm hoping that it was the result of new growth.  I'm planning on wearing a twist out on the weekend so I'll have to inspect the other parts of my hair before I put my hair back in twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Destiny9109;20312271[/USER]]I want to join for the rest of the year!



Your welcome to join us. We would be glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

Enjoying reading your regimens ladies. Keep them coming


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have most of my regi down except for the wash part. I always end up with so many tangles no matter what. So I guess I am on the hunt for a moisturizing shampooerplexed


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 10, 2014)

Still trying to decide if I should force myself to stick to just one product line. Two of my staples that could never be substituted are Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo and Joico K-pak reconstructor, so I guess there's the answer to that lol.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 10, 2014)

I need to make up my mind before the Ulta liter sale ends aaah! I totally forgot about it. 

Beautybrands is having theirs too.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been slacking with this thread.

I'm still on the same regimen: clarify, DC, mudwash, leave-in, gel and twist every 3 to 4 days. My hair seems to be retaining moisture better. 

I have my hair in two strand twists so I am going to clip my ends tonight. Hopefully it will help with finger detangling.


----------



## snoop (Jul 21, 2014)

Washed with Giovanni shampoo yesterday instead of mud washing.  Finger detangled and put them in ceilies.  Was too lazy to take them out this morning so just put them in a pony and went out.  I might actually keep them in for one more day before trying to wrestle my hair into a bun.

I don't think that I've been following my regimen (so FAIL on my part), but I'm definitely more mindful of what works and doesn't work and being consistent with the products that I use.


----------



## snoop (Jul 22, 2014)

So I decided to try floral waters.  I think I might have to pass since right now I'm sensitive to smells.  I also think I mixed my spritz too strong 2 floral water to 1 distilled water (using Camomile and Rose Geranium waters) plus conditioner and a bit of vegetable glycerine.  I had no idea what either water smelled like when I bought them.  Next time I think I'll just mix a cap full in the spritz and see if that makes a difference.

What I ended up doing was pouring a bit of that mixture into my regular spray bottle, adding more conditioner and then tap water.  I don't think that I need to add glycerine to my spritzes so I'll probably skip that step next time, too.  My daily moisturizer has glycerine in it and my hair is fine with it summer and winter, but I think it reacts negatively when it's in a spritz.  That said, my hair feels alright right now.

I'm also testing out broccoli seed oil.  I've been sealing with it since Sunday after my wash.  So far so good.  The plus side of the camomile/geranium is that it masks the smell of the broccoli seed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2014)

Dusted my ends in twist last night. My twist out looks better today. I will cowash tonight and take care of any ends I missed. Hoping this will help with finger detangling tonight.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 22, 2014)

My new regi is like faithVA :

3x week
baking soda solution
DC
Mud wash
Leave in
Oil/styler

I'm sulfate free shampooing once a month.

I've done this for about two weeks and my hair feels really good.


----------



## snoop (Jul 23, 2014)

My hair feels really good today, but that could be because of the extra humidity (it stormed last night.)

I can't believe how ignorant I've been about using braids to stretch.  When I first started my HHJ I would braid my hair after washing, but switched to twists since I could actually leave that style in for the week.  I braided after this week's wash and it makes a huge difference to my hair in terms of stretching.  Also, I didn't have much hair to stretch so it wasn't worth my time.  Now I can put my hair in a pony with no effort!  Even on second day hair!  So much better than if I twist out.

D'uh!  Sometimes staying TOO focused on what works isn't a good thing.


----------



## spellinto (Jul 27, 2014)

I will definitely swap air drying for blow drying in my regimen. I usually air dry, but I wanted to see if my ends would dry smoother if I blow dried with cool air.  My ends looked more uniform (less wiry and split-looking) and my hair felt silkier than usual.  It also cut down on overall drying time, which is a plus in my book! Yay! 

Really glad I mastered cross wrapping on thick, weeks-post relaxed hair. I have gotten straighter, softer, and smoother results because of it.

Also tossing my smoothing conditioner to the side for now. I think it works well on its own but causes buildup with other conditioners. My roots felt tangled and greasy using it after my dc. I will just experiment with the neutrogena products I have and decide if I still want a smoothing conditioner from there.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm moving at the end of this month and in my third trimester, in addition to working full time and taking care of my toddler.   So, I have been horrible about sticking to my regimen,  but it's been working.   Currently, I wear a ponytail puff almost exclusively and cowash or just wet my hair during the week when my hair feels like it needs it.

When I have the energy, which is never right now, I do my overnight DC, black soap shampoo, and detangle with Herbal Essence conditioner.  I hope to squeeze one of these sessions in next weekend.   I was sick this weekend. 

I was worried my hair would tangle or get super dry in the puff ponytail,  but it hasn't.  Thanks, Summer, for small favors.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm moving at the end of this month and in my third trimester, in addition to working full time and taking care of my toddler.   So, I have been horrible about sticking to my regimen,  but it's been working.   Currently, I wear a ponytail puff almost exclusively and cowash or just wet my hair during the week when my hair feels like it needs it.
> 
> When I have the energy, which is never right now, I do my overnight DC, black soap shampoo, and detangle with Herbal Essence conditioner.  I hope to squeeze one of these sessions in next weekend.   I was sick this weekend.
> 
> I was worried my hair would tangle or get super dry in the puff ponytail,  but it hasn't.  Thanks, Summer, for small favors.



Glad your feeling better. Take care of yourself and the little one on the way.  I'm sure its exciting.


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

After about a month of daily cowashing and bunning, my scalp was asking for more! I did a clay mask, but that was not the answer. So, I pre-pooed with coconut oil, then applied my cowash conditioner, then shampoo'd twice, then used my cowash conditioner again. Now I'm back to daily cowashing. I've tried 3 different conditioners in this process: one by Pantene, HE Hello Hydration, and one by Suave. HE wins hands down. My next move will be to concoct one of my own......


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm late but here I go:
Relaxed
Current Length: SL
Current Products: Shea Moisture Boabab and Yucca Shampoo, VO5 condish, Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Deep Condish, Vatika Oil, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave in, Aphogee 2 minute 
Current Techniques: prepoo overnight with Vatika oil in bun under silk scarf, poo wash, rinse out condish, black and rooibos tea under deep condish under baggy and heat for minimum 30 mins, rinse, TSHIRT dry for 5 mins, leave in, oil, detangle, air dry, style (protein every 6 weeks prior to deep condish)
What in your regimen are trying to nail: stretching for 12+ weeks
What's your starting strategy: be consistent 
Anything else you want to share: hoping for longer stronger, healthier, thicker hair


----------



## snoop (Jul 29, 2014)

Co-washed last night and tried something a bit different:  Used TJTTT + oil + my moisturizer on wet hair, showered then rinsed it out.  Then co-washed with my Giovanni.   After I added a generous amount of moisturizer and oil to my hair so that I could detangle and braid to stretch it over night.  This morning, before taking out the braids LCO'd (using broccoli seed oil) then put my hair into a high pony.  My hair feels so soft!  I'm planning on installing medium sized two-strand twists tonight since wearing my hair out last week was not good for my ends.


----------



## snoop (Jul 31, 2014)

I think that broccoli seed oil is my new favorite oil for summer.  It's light and it's keeping my hair nice and soft.


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 2, 2014)

I havent been here for a while just because my regimen was the same.  However a few weeks ago,  I changed it and only prepooing with a hot oil mix. Before I was alternating between conditioner and oil. So here is the mix that I made: 
1 measure of olive oil
1 measure of castor oil
1/2 measure of sweet almond oil
1/4 measure of jojoba oil
Drops of peppermint and tea tree oil

So far it has added softness to my hair. I prepoo overnight twice a week.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2014)

Instead of washing every 3 days I'm going to wash on Tuesdays and Fridays unless something comes up. That way I can plan better.


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Instead of washing every 3 days I'm going to wash on Tuesdays and Fridays unless something comes up. That way I can plan better.



I wash on either Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and on Saturdays. With that schedule,  there is less manipulation.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I wash on either Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and on Saturdays. With that schedule,  there is less manipulation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF



Cool. Yeah I need a break from styling my hair.  It still takes me an hour or two to twist my hair.


----------



## spellinto (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow, I read my original starting post in this thread and realized that I don't use any of the products I started with. Has it really been that long, or has my regimen changed that quickly?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Wow, I read my original starting post in this thread and realized that I don't use any of the products I started with. Has it really been that long, or has my regimen changed that fast?



Do you know why you changed?


----------



## spellinto (Aug 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why you changed?



Just found better products and techniques for my hair over time. I still use some of the original techniques but none of the original products


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Just found better products and techniques for my hair over time. I still use some of the original techniques but none of the original products



Oh good. As long as you moved closer to the goal that's fabulous.


----------



## snoop (Aug 4, 2014)

I did a mud wash today using French Pink Clay.  This is the first time using this clay.  I think I mixed it a bit thinner than I usually do, but it seemed to wash out quite easily.  My hair didn't necessarily feel soft after, but it did feel clean.  I also did a pre-poo/DC with mayo this week for the first time in a long time.

I tried something new last week that I experimented with again this week.  I washed (last week co-wash, this week mud wash), then I rinsed with a combination of conditioner, my leave-in, and some oil.  I think that this is a game changer for me and I'm interested in knowing how my hair will feel in the winter doing this.  (Heh...not wishing for snow or cold!)

The other thing that I think has made a difference is the broccoli seed oil.  By Friday, my hair was really soft using LCO.  I'm hoping that by this Friday it will be the same, then I know that I've found a winning routine, at least for summer.

I also tried it on the boys hair as their hair was extremely dry.  I'm hoping that by the end of the week that their hair will be just as moisturized as mine.

I think that if my hair stays this soft, that I'll have to do a stronger protein DC sometime soon.


----------



## sissimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

Been shirking on my regimen for the past week, enjoying my new growth. I am APL in the front and approaching BSL in the back. Did a few quick twists Friday night and had a nice twistout for Sunday. Did 2 loose braids overnight, then 2nd day twistout Mon. When I get home from work tomorrow, I'll prepoo with some oil that I infused with rose petals, and then back on my daily cowash and bun grind! I hope to find time to formulate a diy conditioner soon.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been talking about my change in regimine in other trends so I figure I would write it down in hisotry. LOL.  

Late last year I got a book called Inner peace outer beauty as I have have some of ther best hair care (and skin care) advice.  This book is full of traditional japanese hair, skin, and nails advice.

From this and other info I have collected I have changed my hair care regeimine with excellent results.  I will warn you this is completely different from other no poo regimine out there and your hair will love it but you will have to get used to ther results.  Meaning, your hair will be light and fluffy and conditioned with this regimine but don't be heavy handied with products or your hair will be oily.  I say that becasue you may thin this won't work for my hair and do crazy with a treatment and get oily hair (if that happens just do a water rinse and repeat ther condtioning treatment).

My new "shampoo"

I started and still use the rice bran shampoo.  Don't think of just shampooing nad forget ther suds.  Think of their as a head massage treatment.  Look up Japanese head massage online (there are plenty of sites) or get a tsuge brush and do a head massage (chirdoriya or wawaza have "brushes"  and online instuctions.

You can buy rive bran and use ther strained water or much easier and useful is to use the run off water for rice washing prior to cooking rice.  

The second and my now favorite is seaweed.  Wakeme is ther easiest to find, my favorite is funori.  You should soak the seaweed in water and massage through ther water scalp.    Funori is great for "unruly or curly hair".  I finally got my hands on some, the results were breath taking.

Conditioning treatment.  
The first and one that can be used as an inexpensive daily misting is soybean tea.  eas to make, a tablespoon of soybeans and 2 cups of water is all you need.  simmer until reduced by half.  you can use this as a final rinse I like to repeated rinse my hair with this.  You may want to make a double quanitity and save some for spritzing later.  thsi is a great softner and moisterizer of hair.   (Soybean is rich in b vitamins and minerals great for dry hair soy bean oil can increasethe benefits with a head massage.)

Licorice root tea
If you have curly hair get in on ther bus.  I will not lie this is not the easiest powder to find  you need 2oz of licorice tea powder, and 2.5 cups of water (I recommend placing this in a cloth bag or straining the mixture with gauze.).  Simmer for 30 minutes, then cool and filter. use this as a final rinse.  


Pre-poos the Japanese Pre-poo'd!!! I acutla was told about oil pre-poo from a Japanese woman years ago.  My favorite is sesame oil apply and massage on scalp and hair then wrap your head in a towel and sit for a minium of 30min, hair should be damped with warm water prior to massage.  

Cameelia oil is a another oil treatment, use on dry hair 30 in to 3 hours.  

Dandruff treatment 
After a sew in this is m go to.  
Juice from 1 small lemon
1 tablespoon of honey
2 tablespoon or sake
mix them together and apply to hair scalp prior to treatment.  wait for 5 to 20 min.  then "shampoo"

Black sugar syrup
1 tablespoon of unrefined sugar or molasses
dissolve in water
for damaged water, can be a pre poo of my pre fer deep con rinse the treatment through out hair and wrap hair in a towel for 20 minutes rinse and then continue with hair care treatment.

The treatment listed as above I have inter mixed with AO conditioners (I will admit you don't need to condition much) are my new regimen for ther\ last year.  

I will say my hair doesn't miss shampoo, it curls better than ever.  I must admit with shampoo I was a 4B, with this treatment I am a cottony 3b with some 3C.  

After washing my water, I apply the AO Egyptian henna clean rinse, some KC knot today,  and a small amount of KC gel and will either air dry or if its late braid.  this will stay for 2 to 3 days without rebriading if you like.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

Bun Mistress said:


> I have been talking about my change in regimine in other trends so I figure I would write it down in hisotry. LOL.
> 
> Late last year I got a book called Inner peace outer beauty as I have have some of ther best hair care (and skin care) advice.  This book is full of traditional japanese hair, skin, and nails advice.
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait...do you put the seaweed WATER on your hair and scalp or the actual see weed. Do you do all this stuff EVERY wash day?


----------



## snoop (Aug 11, 2014)

I watched a youtube video last week where the lady put her hair in two strand twists...well actually, she braided first then twisted the remaining hair.  It looked good, especially since she was using a comb to part.  I decided to try that last night but couldn't part my hair with a comb. It kept knoting up.  
I got about 3/4 done.  I'm wearing my hair in a bun today and plan on finishing tomorrow.  I'm hoping that I can keep these in for at least a month since they're small.  I'll probably redo sections after each wash just to make sure that it's not matting and also to make sure that they don't look too ragged.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

snoop said:


> I watched a youtube video last week where the lady put her hair in two strand twists...well actually, she braided first then twisted the remaining hair.  It looked good, especially since she was using a comb to part.  I decided to try that last night but couldn't part my hair with a comb. It kept knoting up.
> I got about 3/4 done.  I'm wearing my hair in a bun today and plan on finishing tomorrow.  I'm hoping that I can keep these in for at least a month since they're small.  I'll probably redo sections after each wash just to make sure that it's not matting and also to make sure that they don't look too ragged.



Let us know how it goes. Would love to see a pic when you finish.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

Still fiddling with my regi. For now I am doing the following

1. Rinse & Cowash with conditioner mixed with BS for 5 minutes
Or Rinse and wash with color in shampoo
2. Rinse
3. Apply heated conditioner to hair
4. Either steam or baggy under a plastic cap while I work out
5. Rinse, baggy for 10 minutes
6. Apply leave-in, baggy for 10 minutes
7. Apply oil (optional)
8. Apply styler and twist

In the past my hair would start to dry out after 3 days. I want to see if I can extend the moisture to 5 days so I can wash and retwist every 5 to 6 days.


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2014)

So my weakness is styling (and taking selfies).  I finished the middle of my hair last night.  I like that my hair hangs in twists now.  The back is neck length when they're first done, it's nice to see that progress.  This morning I just twisted them and put them into a bun.  It's hard to tell from the pictures.

Another thing I like about twists is that that I think it's easier to m&s a majority of my hair since it's essentially pre-sectioned.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2014)

snoop said:


> So my weakness is styling (and taking selfies).  I finished the middle of my hair last night.  I like that my hair hangs in twists now.  The back is neck length when they're first done, it's nice to see that progress.  This morning I just twisted them and put them into a bun.  It's hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Another thing I like about twists is that that I think it's easier to m&s a majority of my hair since it's essentially pre-sectioned.



You have nice hang time. They will really be on your shoulders at the end of the year. 

Looking forward to getting here. My twist are just sticking up in the air right now


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2014)

Trying to see if my twist will stay moisturized for at least 4 days. Usually they start to dry out around day 2. This is day 2. So far so good


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Trying to see if my twist will stay moisturized for at least 4 days. Usually they start to dry out around day 2. This is day 2. So far so good



I think that my hair dries out in the same amount of time.  Sometimes day 3?  One thing that I noticed is that when my hair is "smoother" it's easier for it to feel moisturized.  If I twist and ends start sticking out of the length of the twist, I tend to mistaken that for dry hair and I step up the moisturizing only to find out when I take the twists down, that my hair was far from being dry.

I think that once your hair gets longer, you'll find it not as dry as you think.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2014)

snoop said:


> I think that my hair dries out in the same amount of time.  Sometimes day 3?  One thing that I noticed is that when my hair is "smoother" it's easier for it to feel moisturized.  If I twist and ends start sticking out of the length of the twist, I tend to mistaken that for dry hair and I step up the moisturizing only to find out when I take the twists down, that my hair was far from being dry.
> 
> I think that once your hair gets longer, you'll find it not as dry as you think.



I have a few telltale signs. My hair changes color as it dries out. It is a darker brown when it is moisturized and it starts to change to an ashy brown as it dries. Also the more moisture it looses the more it frizzes. And when it is moisturized when you squeeze a section of twist they push back. But when it is dry there is no sponginess to the twist. As my hair dries out I get more SSKs even when I am in twist so I am really hoping to extend the time.  Otherwise I have to wash again on day 4 and retwist which is very time consuming. 

Hopefully as it gets longer it will hold moisture longer.


----------



## sissimpson (Aug 13, 2014)

FaithVA, as someone who's tried it, I'd like your take on the Maximum Hydration Method.


----------



## snoop (Aug 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have a few telltale signs. My hair changes color as it dries out. It is a darker brown when it is moisturized and it starts to change to an ashy brown as it dries. Also the more moisture it looses the more it frizzes. And when it is moisturized when you squeeze a section of twist they push back. But when it is dry there is no sponginess to the twist. As my hair dries out I get more SSKs even when I am in twist so I am really hoping to extend the time.  Otherwise I have to wash again on day 4 and retwist which is very time consuming.
> 
> Hopefully as it gets longer it will hold moisture longer.



OK, so it's really drying out instead of just feeling dried out.  My ends used to change colours too.  Do you m&s twice daily?  Between dc'ing (weekly) and m&s'ing you might be able to turn it around.  (A temporary adjustment to your routine.)  I just gave up and accepted that I don't have the type of hair that could go days without moisturizing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2014)

[USER=223904 said:
			
		

> sissimpson[/USER];20438215]FaithVA, as someone who's tried it, I'd like your take on the Maximum Hydration Method.



First let me say that I have tried almost everything else, every other regimen people said I should do that would work. And they didn't work at all. The only thing that even remotely worked for me was letting go of shampoo and using ACV. It was the first time my hair wasn't dry and brittle within a day.

Yes I tried DCing weekly, 2x a week, overnight, LOC, LOCO, LCO, baggying, GHE, protein treatments, m&S 2x a day, cowashing every 2 days for 3 months, protective styling, blah, blah, blah. 

Yes I'm tired. 

I was reluctant to try this but tashboog talked me into it.

I didn't have amazing results with the instant curl definition to wng, nor was I expecting to.  However, I did achieve what I wanted most which is more moisture in my hair. Everything else I tried did not give me that. Doing this method for 2 weeks gave me the increased moisture in my hair that it promised. Not only is my hair staying moisturized longer, I can also remoisturize my hair mid-week which I was not able to do before.

I did not do this method long enough to really give a full recommendation. Because the back of my hair is so short I stopped my trial after 2 months. I have kept 95% of the regimen though and I have something I am going to try for the next 2 months.

I am going to keep the conditioner/BS mix, heating my conditioner, skipping the mud for now, applying the diluted leave in and sealing with a gel or twisting cream.

I do plan on trying the method again in full when the back of my hair gets long enough to put up into a banana clip or that I can flat twist my hair in the back a bit easier. Right now twisting my hair mid-week is a bit too time consuming.

I would recommend this to low porosity type 4s who have really tried everything else and it doesn't work. This regimen is not for everyone but there are people who really need this regimen because other things don't work. There are also a lot of people trying it right now who are trying alternative combinations and time frames to make it easier for people coming behind them.

No one has done this regimen for more than 6 months so I recommend people who are nervous about things to wait it out to see. However, my hair wasn't going to get any better with what I was doing so I had nothing to lose.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2014)

snoop said:


> OK, so it's really drying out instead of just feeling dried out.  My ends used to change colours too.  Do you m&s twice daily?  Between dc'ing (weekly) and m&s'ing you might be able to turn it around.  (A temporary adjustment to your routine.)  I just gave up and accepted that I don't have the type of hair that could go days without moisturizing.



Yeah I'm still working on it. My hair has never been partial to mid-week m&s to re-hydrate it which is why I am trying some new things. This really is the biggest problem. Not holding moisture is one thing but my hair not accepting moisture mid-week requires a complete wash which is what I'm trying to work around. 

My hair is very finicky and so many people have tried to help but most suggestions just haven't worked on my hair. It is just a trial and error thing I'm going to have to tough through.


----------



## spellinto (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm  going back to using a  cleansing  conditioner (hair one) regularly.  could I  still prepoo  with my jbco  mix and  finger detangle beforehand... would the cleansing  con  be able to wash that out?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2014)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];20477605]I'm  going back to using a  cleansing  conditioner (hair one) regularly.  could I  still prepoo  with my jbco  mix and  finger detangle beforehand... would the cleansing  con  be able to wash that out?



It worked for me. I think you should try it. You may have to wash twice.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 26, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I'm still working on it. My hair has never been partial to mid-week m&s to re-hydrate it which is why I am trying some new things. This really is the biggest problem. Not holding moisture is one thing but my hair not accepting moisture mid-week requires a complete wash which is what I'm trying to work around.
> 
> My hair is very finicky and so many people have tried to help but most suggestions just haven't worked on my hair. It is just a trial and error thing I'm going to have to tough through.



I can't remember. . Have you tried overnight baggying?


----------



## snoop (Aug 26, 2014)

Last weekend I dusted my hair.  I don't think that it was necessary, but I'm sure my ends aren't suffering for it.

This weekend I pre-poo'd with regular castor oil, then I did a mud wash and I decided to put some sukesh ayurveda powder into the mix.  It was my first time trying it.  My hair is still in two strand twists, so I'm not sure what the results were really like.  I plan on adding it to my hair washes each week to see if I see any improvements.

The truth is that I think that my regimen right now is pretty good.  I don't always follow it to the letter, but I follow it enough to maintain the health of my hair.  Now I have to find a way to _improve_ the health of my hair.  I think that I need to start focusing on technique as I'm starting to realize that that is just as important as the product that you use.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I can't remember. . Have you tried overnight baggying?



Yes. My scalp can't take being wet for periods longer than 3 hours. It just gets inflamed. And my hair is super wet in the morning but even with sealing with oil it just dries hard in about an hour. 

I've also tried overnight DCing and it doesn't seem to come out as well as when I just use heat for 30 minutes. It also irritates my scalp.


----------



## sissimpson (Aug 27, 2014)

Daily co-washing and bunning was such an easy way to manage my hair through the summer. I might have retained about an inch of growth. Unfortunately, I'm noticing breakage at my temples and around my hairline. Oh well.....


----------



## snoop (Aug 27, 2014)

sissimpson said:


> Daily co-washing and bunning was such an easy way to manage my hair through the summer. I might have retained about an inch of growth. Unfortunately, I'm noticing breakage at my temples and around my hairline. Oh well.....



Buns and ponies are tricky.  They look great but the damage they can cause...   I wouldn't even have known to look for breakage around the edges if it weren't for LHCF.  At least you're ahead of the game by noticing before it's too late.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 27, 2014)

*Tell us About You*

*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*:
Natural

*Current Length*:
MBL?

*Current Products*:
Using up my stash but mostly using CrecePelo for DC (I try new DCs every month or so but Queen Helene Cholesterol never fails me. My hair seems to remain moist longer when I use QH), EVOO, Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil or coconut oil and Camille Rose for moisturizer. I follow the LOC (and sometimes B) method.

*Current Techniques*:
DC on dry hair only if no styling prods have been used on hair during the week. I DC under a steamer for 45-60 mins. I wash my hair in sections only. 

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:
-Avoiding Single Strand Knots (SSKs). This might require more trimming but I will not do so until I'm at WL.) I will trim at the end of the year though. My one good trim of the year. Once I hit WL (full or not) I will blow dry on cool/warm (never on high heat) more often to avoid the SSKs and continue to trim.
-Parting my hair before washing and DC'ing. That way, I avoid snapping strands by grabbing other sections.

*What's your starting strategy*:
Keep my hair in PS styles and keep hair as separated as I can. 
Keep my moisture level up and DC as needed but at minimum 1X week as I used at the beginning of my journey.
Have patience before I start washing and DC'ing. If I rush it's SSK city!
Remove twists from the bottom up. I neeeever follow this. I'm always starting in the mddle. WHYYY???? laziness!

*Anything else you want to share*:
I might try removing shedded hairs before washing.

I'm also not afraid of Shampoo anymore. I can say I use it. I noticed that tons of women with beautiful long natural hair use shampoo so I figure NOT using shampoo is not going to advance my hair growth any more or any less. I will still dilute the 'poo.

I want to try the Komazaa hair analysis to help determine if I need to do more protein treatments.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the thread @Fine_4s. Looks like you have a sound strategy.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

I wore my hair in flat twist extensions for the past two weeks. My hair doesn't last any longer with extensions than it does with my natural hair  But the extensions do allow me to do easier styles until I get the extra length.

I washed last night and decided to skip the extensions. I'm doing a modified MHM this week and next to see if I can increase my moisture levels.

I spritzed on my Silk Elements scalp treatment and let it sit while I took out my extensions. I rinsed and then spritzed with the conditioner baking soda mix. I only let that sit for 15 minutes.

I rinsed and used heated NG Intense Deep Conditioner and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. I rinsed and then did a quick clay rinse with watery clay. 

I then did another conditioning treatment with NG Herbal Blends and let that sit for 30 minutes but only 15 minutes under the dryer. I didn't heat this conditioner enough. Need to do better with that. Then I did a final clay rinse and let it sit while I showered.

I heated up the KKNT and applied that full strength. I worked hot water into my hair and finger combed and cut splits. 

Then I twisted with CR Jai Almond. 

For now using diluted mud and not leaving it on as long is working well. The heated conditioner works well. Not sure if the repeated conditioning step is working but will try it for a while. Doing repeated conditioning steps versus overnight DCing since it bothers my scalp.

My hair is more moisturized. Just want to build the moisture up to last longer.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2014)

So far so good. With the slight changes in my regi, my hair still feels moisturized since my wash on Tuesday. I did spritz it Wednesday morning but not since. I probably should have baggied but I didn't do anything with my hair.

Tonight plan on repeating the wash from Tuesday with the multiple conditioning steps. I'm going to be more diligent in heating my conditioners and leave-ins. I'm also going to stick with the watery mud-wash and leave it in for 5 minutes.

I'm going to do this tonight and tomorrow. Sunday or Monday I will color my hair.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 6, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while, I had struggled for months to get a decent regimen and was doing a "everything but the kitchen sink" wash day, using a dozen steps but not sticking with anything long enough to see results.  That all changed when I started doing the Maximum Hydration Method.  I've been following the method since July and I am seeing really great results. Thankfully, I've finally nailed my regimen.


----------



## snoop (Sep 7, 2014)

Tried something a bit different for today's wash day.  I detangled with some conditioner, water, a little sukesh powder, and a couple of drops of tea tree oil.  I didn't rinse it out and went straight to doing a DC/pre-poo which included gelatin and sukesh powder (mayo, greek yogurt, oils, and honey also.)  I let that sit on my hair for about an hour.  After I did my usual mud wash, but I made it a bit thicker than I usually do and let that sit on my hair as I showered.  After I rinsed with conditioner as usual, then LOC'd.

I still have to style it but my hair is about 80% dry and feels really good.   I'll have to see how it fairs tomorrow.


----------



## spellinto (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm also not afraid of Shampoo anymore. I can say I use it. I noticed that tons of women with beautiful long natural hair use shampoo so I figure NOT using shampoo is not going to advance my hair growth any more or any less. I will still dilute the 'poo.

Fine 4s: Have you tried a cleansing conditioner or sulfate-free shampoo?


----------



## spellinto (Sep 14, 2014)

Had a really nice experience with Hair One today.  I knew it was great as a cleanser and conditioner, but I was really impressed using it as a leave in.  I applied it thoroughly to damp hair, then clipped my ends up and wrapped them under a satin scarf tied just across my hairline.  Hair dried super soft and fluffy...my strands also looked shiny, but I'm hesitant to say that just because my air dried hair _rarely_ looks shiny...could have been hallucinating  

I'm not completely sure if it was the Hair One, or just because it was only my first wash since my touch up, so I'll keep experimenting with it.  Still, it was very nice 

Detangling wasn't too bad today either.  I want to learn how to detangle without so much volume, but if that's not the way my hair works, I'll accept it


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 15, 2014)

spellinto said:


> I'm also not afraid of Shampoo anymore. I can say I use it. I noticed that tons of women with beautiful long natural hair use shampoo so I figure NOT using shampoo is not going to advance my hair growth any more or any less. I will still dilute the 'poo.
> 
> Fine 4s: Have you tried a cleansing conditioner or sulfate-free shampoo?



Im a fine 4. I find tbat my hair likes certain cleansing conditioners and sulfate free shampoos with non-harsh cleansers.  It loves SSI bluberry cowash,  As I Am coconut co-wash, and Aubrey Organics white camellia shampoo. I currently use diluted african black soap. 

My hair hates harsh cleansers, including sulfates and harsh sulfate free.  I can't use Ouidad's co-wash, Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle or Kinky Curly Come Clean. Trader Joe's and Kinky Curly have Sodium olefin sulfonate,  which can be just as harsh as sulfates. 

When I was figuring out cleansing agents,  I did two fairly long blog posts that might help you - - http://silkendove.blogspot.com/2014/02/cleansing-agents-part-2.html?m=1


----------



## sissimpson (Sep 15, 2014)

Now summer is definitely over in Connecticut. Daily cowash and bunning did get me good results. I was having a very hard time with my crown.... now I can actually say hair is growing there. Now to formulate some plans for fall and winter.


----------



## spellinto (Sep 15, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Im a fine 4. I find tbat my hair likes certain cleansing conditioners and sulfate free shampoos with non-harsh cleansers.  It loves SSI bluberry cowash,  As I Am coconut co-wash, and Aubrey Organics white camellia shampoo. I currently use diluted african black soap.
> 
> My hair hates harsh cleansers, including sulfates and harsh sulfate free.  I can't use Ouidad's co-wash, Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle or Kinky Curly Come Clean. Trader Joe's and Kinky Curly have Sodium olefin sulfonate,  which can be just as harsh as sulfates.
> 
> When I was figuring out cleansing agents,  I did two fairly long blog posts that might help you - - http://silkendove.blogspot.com/2014/02/cleansing-agents-part-2.html?m=1



Fine 4s: see ufompanther 's post


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2014)

Tried something a bit different with yesterday's wash.  I used my pink clay mix and added 2 tbsp sukesh powder, and 2 tbsp rhassoul clay.  The mix was too thick so in addition to my coconut milk I had to add some hot water.  After reading the MHM thread, I've been playing with adding a slightly thicker mix to my hair.  I ended up letting it sit for about 4 hours (not intentional).  My hair was very soft afterwards.  I'll have to test again next week with a shorter time period, but the rhassoul/pink clay mix might be my best use of clay for my hair.

I'm also going to experiment with cleansing with rye wheat.  I'm going to aim for two washes this week and see what happens.  If it works, I'll try it on the kids' hair on wash day.


----------



## Fine 4s (Sep 15, 2014)

spellinto said:


> I'm also not afraid of Shampoo anymore. I can say I use it. I noticed that tons of women with beautiful long natural hair use shampoo so I figure NOT using shampoo is not going to advance my hair growth any more or any less. I will still dilute the 'poo.
> 
> @Fine 4s: Have you tried a cleansing conditioner or sulfate-free shampoo?


 
I tried a sulfate-free shampoo years ago when I first started my journey (Burts Bees sulfate free something) and my hair was stiff so I turned away from 'poo. Then I tried Aveda Damage Remedy in 2010 and loved it. The next 'poo I used and still use because I bought a huge bottle was Design Essentials Moisture shampoo. Smells good too  I haven't used a cleansing condish but I wanted to try and gentle daily cleansing poo. 
Do you suggest these or have any recs? @spellinto


----------



## spellinto (Sep 15, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> I tried a sulfate-free shampoo years ago when I first started my journey (Burts Bees sulfate free something) and my hair was stiff so I turned away from 'poo. Then I tried Aveda Damage Remedy in 2010 and loved it. The next 'poo I used and still use because I bought a huge bottle was Design Essentials Moisture shampoo. Smells good too  I haven't used a cleansing condish but I wanted to try and gentle daily cleansing poo.
> Do you suggest these or have any recs? @spellinto



Fine 4s: I'm using the Hair One Cleansing Conditioner right now and I really like it  I've tried a few sulfate-shampoos but I haven't found the *perfect* one yet.  The cleansing conditioner works better for me.

Uofmpanther listed some recommendations a few posts above this one.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2014)

Been on vacation. Hope to get it in gear this weekend. Haven't been doing any time of regimen for the past two weeks.


----------



## snoop (Sep 17, 2014)

My rye flour experiment was a fail.  Even though I used finely ground flour there were still too many bits in it -- not meant for type 4 hair.  May try one more time, but sifting with pantyhose first, since I did like the slip.  Overall it was like doing a mud wash except less messy and a lot quicker to prepare.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm almost 6 months post now so I'm trying to wash my hair only biweekly instead of weekly. To avoid unnecessary breakage and knots. My scalp is probably going to give me the most problems but I'm up for the challenge. I've been baggying almost daily and it seems to be helping with moisture retention


----------



## snoop (Sep 19, 2014)

The temperature has dropped so I've gone back to baggying.  

I also did a water rinse yesterday.  Not sure how I feel about it.  Will try again twice next week and possibly the week after to see if I want to keep up with it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20568577]The temperature has dropped so I've gone back to baggying.
> 
> I also did a water rinse yesterday.  Not sure how I feel about it.  Will try again twice next week and possibly the week after to see if I want to keep up with it.



How did it feel to you? What makes you unsure about it?


----------



## snoop (Sep 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How did it feel to you? What makes you unsure about it?



I'm not sure how it feels to tell you the truth.  The curlier my hair feels, the dryer it feels even when it's not actually dry.  It's because I'm feeling the ends or kinks in my hair which creates a rougher texture than smooth hair.  

I live in twists 95% of the time...and I wash in those twists and maybe refresh every 2 weeks, but only _after _washing.  So basically, with each wash the twists get fuzzier which gives me that faux feeling of dryness.  I actually don't know the state of my hair until I finger detangle (pre-wash), which is about every month to month and a half....and usually it's fine.

Just checked my roots. They feel fine, but not any more moisturized than if I didn't wash during the week... 

As I mentioned before, I don't really have anything to write about anymore and I miss experimenting...  I think I should be grateful!  HAHA!


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Been on vacation. Hope to get it in gear this weekend. Haven't been doing any time of regimen for the past two weeks.



Are you still using the organicals follicle stimulating conditioner?  I'm using it and kinda liking it but I have no idea if it's working.  It used to feel like paste in my hair but I got a new batch which is much better.  Considering a repurchase but I'm on the fence about it


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Are you still using the organicals follicle stimulating conditioner?  I'm using it and kinda liking it but I have no idea if it's working.  It used to feel like paste in my hair but I got a new batch which is much better.  Considering a repurchase but I'm on the fence about it



No, I used all of mine up and not sure if I will repurchase. I bought it to help with my thinning crown. My crown has pretty much filled in now so don't feel like I need it. I did like it though.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No, I used all of mine up and not sure if I will repurchase. I bought it to help with my thinning crown. My crown has pretty much filled in now so don't feel like I need it. I did like it though.



That's exactly why I picked it up,  my crown is seriously thinning.  Looks like it's trying to fill in but we're not quite there yet.  I'm doing a few things to help it along so of course I have no idea what it is that's actually working. I'm going to keep up with the organicals,  I'm sure it's helping.  Thanks for responding!


----------



## spellinto (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm on the brink of improving my air drying process, theres just one more step to master!  When I air dry, my hair feels soft, detangled, & smooth *until* I leave it alone to finish drying by itself.  Then it loses all the moisture I put in and feels brittle ESPECIALLY at the roots (also more prone to tangles).  I think my roots also shrink up a little.  

I usually don't do anything to my hair until it's completely dry (completely brittle) and then try to soften it from there.  But I really like the look of my hair when I moisturize and detangle first and _then _let it finish.  I'll try the scarf method next wash, maybe it will keep my roots stretched as they dry.  So next wash's steps will be "leave in --> dry --> detangle, M&S --> Scarf method --> cross wrap"


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2014)

spellinto said:


> I'm on the brink of improving my air drying process, theres just one more step to master!  When I air dry, my hair feels soft, detangled, & smooth *until* I leave it alone to finish drying by itself.  Then it loses all the moisture I put in and feels brittle ESPECIALLY at the roots (also more prone to tangles).  I think my roots also shrink up a little.
> 
> I usually don't do anything to my hair until it's completely dry (completely brittle) and then try to soften it from there.  But I really like the look of my hair when I moisturize and detangle first and _then _let it finish.  I'll try the scarf method next wash, maybe it will keep my roots stretched as they dry.  So next wash's steps will be "leave in --> dry --> detangle, M&S --> Scarf method --> cross wrap"



Hope it works out well. You sound like you are really close to nailing it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm so hair lazy right now I'm not on any type of regimen. I came back from vacation as was supposed to get back on track. I half washed my hair last week and was going to get back to it over the weekend. But I felt bad over the weekend so I ended up just taking out my flat twist, re-moisturizing and putting back up. I'm slated to redo my hair today or tomorrow but I'm not feeling it. Maybe its the weather (shrugs).


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2014)

spellinto said:


> *I usually don't do anything to my hair until it's completely dry (completely brittle) and then try to soften it from there.*  But I really like the look of my hair when I moisturize and detangle first and then let it finish.  I'll try the scarf method next wash, maybe it will keep my roots stretched as they dry.  So next wash's steps will be "leave in --> dry --> detangle, M&S --> Scarf method --> cross wrap"



Out of curiosity, why not?  Is it possible to detangle and M&S before you let it dry?


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm so hair lazy right now I'm not on any type of regimen. I came back from vacation as was supposed to get back on track. I half washed my hair last week and was going to get back to it over the weekend. But I felt bad over the weekend so I ended up just taking out my flat twist, re-moisturizing and putting back up. I'm slated to redo my hair today or tomorrow but I'm not feeling it. Maybe its the weather (shrugs).



Well I hope you feel better soon.  You don't want to leave things too long,  especially after making such great progress!


----------



## toaster (Sep 23, 2014)

faithVA



Since I'm determined to wear my hair out more I've been trying to figure out a new regimen. May I post in here through the end of the year to see if I'm retaining length?

Twice weekly I will:
Cowash hair and scalp with Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner
Deep condition and detangle with Pantene 2 Minute Masque
Rinse
T-shirt dry hair for 10-20 minutes
8 twists (with braided roots) using Cantu Natural Leave in and Coconut Curl Cream
Dry under dryer

Nightly I will: 
Massage scalp with Liquid Gold Green Magic
Spritz hair with Cantu Naturals Coconut Spritz
Seal ends with Liquid Gold Marshmallow Butter
Put hair in two braids for bed

Daily I will:
Wear my hair in a twist out down OR wear my hair in a bun if my twist out doesn't look good/don't feel like wearing my hair down.

I've been working out more, improving my makeup skills, and just want to wear my hair down sometimes and be fabulous. I still love bunning, but... I need a change.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20584235]faithVA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you can. Come on in.


----------



## toaster (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm about to massage the liquid gold, moisturize and seal my hair, and put it in two braids for the night. 

Here is a picture if my twistout today.


----------



## spellinto (Sep 23, 2014)

snoop said:


> Out of curiosity, why not?  Is it possible to detangle and M&S before you let it dry?



snoop Well, I have porous strands, so a lot of the moisture I put on it while it's wet/damp is likely to evaporate.  Usually, I wait until my hair is _completely_ dry and then style, so I don't lose nearly as much moisture.

Recently though, I've been doing as you mentioned above: detangling and M&Sing before it dries (that's what my last post was about).  

I make sure my hair is not completely dried out and brittle, but also not so damp that it snaps off (porous hair is also very prone to breaking if you comb it wet).  I get really smooth, soft results _until_ my hair dries 100%...then the moisture evaporates.


----------



## snoop (Sep 24, 2014)

spellinto 

Ahh... I thought you were letting it completely dry first...I was getting scared...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2014)

spellinto said:


> snoop Well, I have porous strands, so a lot of the moisture I put on it while it's wet/damp is likely to evaporate.  Usually, I wait until my hair is completely dry and then style, so I don't lose nearly as much moisture.
> 
> Recently though, I've been doing as you mentioned above: detangling and M&Sing before it dries (that's what my last post was about).
> 
> I make sure my hair is not completely dried out and brittle, but also not so damp that it snaps off (porous hair is also very prone to breaking if you comb it wet).  I get really smooth, soft results until my hair dries 100%...then the moisture evaporates.



Have you checked the pH of the last product you apply? If you can make sure it has a pH between 4.5 and 5.5. Maybe that will help retain a little more moisture.


----------



## toaster (Sep 24, 2014)

Second day hair was a fail. I'm doing my hair again tonight and I'm not looking forward to sitting under the dryer. Anyway, obviously putting my hair in two braids isn't working to preserve the curl. 

I wore it out for a while but now it's up in a ponytail.


----------



## snoop (Sep 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> Second day hair was a fail. I'm doing my hair again tonight and I'm not looking forward to sitting under the dryer. Anyway, obviously putting my hair in two braids isn't working to preserve the curl.
> 
> I wore it out for a while but now it's up in a ponytail.



I can't wait until my hair fail looks like that pony!  :yup:


----------



## toaster (Sep 25, 2014)

snoop said:


> I can't wait until my hair fail looks like that pony!  :yup:



Thank you! I've seriously never worn my natural hair "down" and I've been completely natural since 2010. After I cut my hair from hip length the ear length I promised myself that when it got "long" again I would actually wear it. It's a totally new experiment for me and I'm super self conscious about it, but I'm loving it!


----------



## snoop (Sep 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thank you! I've seriously never worn my natural hair "down" and I've been completely natural since 2010. After I cut my hair from hip length the ear length I promised myself that when it got "long" again I would actually wear it. It's a totally new experiment for me and I'm super self conscious about it, but I'm loving it!



Hip length is a myth for me!  I'm so jealous!  I've never been past neck length so being APL is like  

Is the original style a braid out or a twist out?  Maybe try 8 braids/twists instead of just 2.

BTW: I want your avatar hair...


----------



## toaster (Sep 25, 2014)

snoop

Thank you! You will achieve all of your hair goals, I know it. Just make sure to enjoy your hair along the way. I forgot to do that the first time. Now I'm back to grazing waist length and I'm on a mission. 

My original style was 8 twists. After two hours under the dryer they finally dried. But to preserve the style I've been spritzing my hair and then putting it in two braids. I think I could get more definition with 4 braids, but my other goal is to have a night time style that doesn't look crazy.  at least with 2 braids I look like Pocahontas.

I'm traveling for the weekend so I redid my hair last night. This is my travel hair. 



Just an unfluffed twist out pinned up with a goody hair barrette.


----------



## snoop (Sep 25, 2014)

toaster 

My goal for next year is to not have crazy night time hair (or daytime hair for that matter -- heh).  

Maybe, 2 flat twists might hold the style?  Is air drying a possibility -- light spritz then 8 twists right before bed might work?


----------



## spellinto (Sep 29, 2014)

Experimented w/new airdrying techniques for a second time.  Still figuring out that last step.  

If I try leaving my hair out to dry, the lower part of my hair dries out and becomes brittle, plus my coils at the roots & nape shrink up and become tangled & poofy.

BUT If I try to keep those areas stretched by bunning, twisting, or w/ponytails, they take FOREVER to dry! Hi-po hair is a funny thing  

I noticed that I always brush down the front of my hair & the NG looks pretty smooth, maybe doing the same with the back would help (note: I *Gently* use a soft, 100% boar bristle brush on moisturized hair).  I'll try the ponytail method against next wash, alternating between ponytails & finger combing my crown.  Similar to this method

Wonder how this will work out when my NG takes over...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

I've gotten off track but hopefully will get back on in October. For the fall and winter I am just tweaking some things.

Definitely will continue experimenting with the MHM method for the rest of the year. I'm playing around with castille soap with conditioner for step 1. I have several deep conditioners I want to compare for step 2. I still have a lot of work to do with the clay step, step 3 but will only do that once week versus every wash day. Using kknt diluted or straight for a leave in is working well for me. And with the cold weather coming I am using CR Almond Jai and I just picked up some Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.

For the fall and winter I will stick to flat twist and twist. I plan to baggy mid-week to keep my moisture levels up. 

My hair has definitely improved since the start of this thread. I should have a solid regimen by the end of December.


----------



## toaster (Sep 29, 2014)

If I keep a tshirt on my hair for 20 minutes, twist, and sit under the Pibbs for an hour at 60 my twists are dry. I also sleep without a bonnet that night just to get more air flow.

I think I'll wear my twist out in a bun the next two or three days, but down for the weekend.


----------



## snoop (Sep 30, 2014)

So, I don't think that I'll be able to keep up with my MHM experiment.  After two days I realize that it's just too much to start a daily process at this point.  I do think, however, that I might turn it into my weekly wash routine for the next couple of weeks as I do like how my hair has turned out in terms of the added definition.  Even the hairs at the very nape of my neck which usually are straight-ish and frizzy are curled up nicely and therefore tucked away.  I could probably grow them out using this method instead of having them knot up and catch on my clothing.

The main thing that I found really useful (but utterly time consuming) was separating each section of hair when applying product.  I guess this would be similar to the applying relaxer method but using your hands instead of a brush.  This technique I think makes a huge difference to the effectiveness of the clay wash or evening my DC.  I noticed that by doing this it made all the difference in terms of having my hair clump or not after the mud wash.  

After two days of doing the method (no cherry lola and a clarifying shampoo instead of baking soda) I've got some sections that clump all the way to the root.  The ends of my hair have cute little curls.  I'm not a huge fan of gel, but I also like the idea of using this instead of a heavy layer of oil to seal as there is also less build up at the end of each cycle.

I'm going to add some twists to my hair tonight, as I'm not a fan of the (few) knots that I encountered yesterday.  I'll try to do a twist out this weekend and see if I notice any difference.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 30, 2014)

Lately, I've been bunning.  I couldnt get my edges to stay down until yesterday though. Yesterday, i learned that what i thought was a lot of gel wasnt nearly enough. 

I think i used a tennis ball sized amount yesterday.  My hair is just that thick.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

snoop said:


> So, I don't think that I'll be able to keep up with my MHM experiment.  After two days I realize that it's just too much to start a daily process at this point.  I do think, however, that I might turn it into my weekly wash routine for the next couple of weeks as I do like how my hair has turned out in terms of the added definition.  Even the hairs at the very nape of my neck which usually are straight-ish and frizzy are curled up nicely and therefore tucked away.  I could probably grow them out using this method instead of having them knot up and catch on my clothing.
> 
> The main thing that I found really useful (but utterly time consuming) was separating each section of hair when applying product.  I guess this would be similar to the applying relaxer method but using your hands instead of a brush.  This technique I think makes a huge difference to the effectiveness of the clay wash or evening my DC.  I noticed that by doing this it made all the difference in terms of having my hair clump or not after the mud wash.
> 
> ...



It is only suggested to do it daily for a week to speed up the progress, but it is fine if not. It just supposedly takes longer. I know you may not want to use the baking soda, but if you aren't using a lot of product for step 4 and 5 you may want to alternate your clarifying conditioner with something else on different weeks.


----------



## snoop (Sep 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It is only suggested to do it daily for a week to speed up the progress, but it is fine if not. It just supposedly takes longer. I know you may not want to use the baking soda, but if you aren't using a lot of product for step 4 and 5 you may want to alternate your clarifying conditioner with something else on different weeks.



Any suggestions?  I think, if I don't use too much oil during the week, then the build up won't be too bad, as compared to my regular routine.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

snoop said:


> Any suggestions?  I think, if I don't use too much oil during the week, then the build up won't be too bad, as compared to my regular routine.



If you are adverse to the baking soda you can try the acv. I am currently trying substituting castille soap for the baking soda. If you feel like you need to shampoo. a regular shampoo would be better than a clarifying shampoo. Unless you are using heavy butters and silicones I don't see how you could need to clarify every week. Even oil can be washed off with regular shampoo.

You can also buffer your shampoo by diluting it and adding a bit of conditioner to the mix. 

However, if you are one of the few people whose hair loves clarifying shampoo then definitely do what works for you. 

Your hair only needs to be clarified enough to get the conditioner in. The mud will clarify everything else.


----------



## snoop (Sep 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If you are adverse to the baking soda you can try the acv. I am currently trying substituting castille soap for the baking soda. If you feel like you need to shampoo. a regular shampoo would be better than a clarifying shampoo. Unless you are using heavy butters and silicones I don't see how you could need to clarify every week. Even oil can be washed off with regular shampoo.
> 
> You can also buffer your shampoo by diluting it and adding a bit of conditioner to the mix.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I usually use shampoo if I think I need a good wash.  Normally I mud wash, condition (helps get that extra mud out as well), and then LOC.  I'll sometimes start with a DC.  I don't use butters or silicones, but sometimes heavier oils like castor oil on my strands.  I don't oil my scalp.

I really do think that the application process will help me quite a bit.  Because I don't normally use gel, my hair would otherwise dry faster than 24 hours?!  (Usually it takes 3-4.) I also noticed that I'm just not very good at getting down to to roots to detangle.  Even when I was combing my son's hair the other day I noticed I wasn't starting from his scalp.  What gives!  Haha!

I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to either apply the oil to my hair so that it more effective for softening or an oil mix, like a sheen spray that I could create since I don't want to use gel anymore.  Two days was enough for me.


----------



## toaster (Oct 1, 2014)

Day three twist out was very moisturized but not super defined. I liked it and planned on wearing it down but it's so hot out that I pulled it up. Will probably wash again tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm going to stick to flat twist for now. My 2 strands look ok for day 1 or 2 but then they shrink and won't lay flat  I will just stick to flat twist until I can pull my twist back some kind of way.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 2, 2014)

Since I have more natural hair I have had to update my regimen by DCing more often and washing leas.  Good news is that it's working for me


----------



## toaster (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladies that wash your hair twice a week, what days do you wash? A seven day week is so hard to split into two. Right now I'm doing Thursday and Sunday evenings. It just feels like those days are so close. But Sunday and Wednesday is the same thing...


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Experimented w/new airdrying techniques for a second time.  Still figuring out that last step.
> 
> If I try leaving my hair out to dry, the lower part of my hair dries out and becomes brittle, plus my coils at the roots & nape shrink up and become tangled & poofy.
> 
> ...



have you thought about blow drying your hair on cool using the tension method?  it may take awhile, but it will give you what you need.  i'm 10 weeks post and was able to retain moisture and smooth ends, and stretch my new growth out a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ladies that wash your hair twice a week, what days do you wash? A seven day week is so hard to split into two. Right now I'm doing Thursday and Sunday evenings. It just feels like those days are so close. But Sunday and Wednesday is the same thing...



It is going to feel close no matter how you split it if you try to do it in the same week. I will wash on Tuesday if I next plan to wash on Friday, Wednesday if I plan to wash on Saturday/Sunday. 

Maybe you want to try Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2014)

My twist aren't holding the moisture well enough. Definitely going back to flat twist.


----------



## toaster (Oct 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It is going to feel close no matter how you split it if you try to do it in the same week. I will wash on Tuesday if I next plan to wash on Friday, Wednesday if I plan to wash on Saturday/Sunday.  Maybe you want to try Wednesday and Sunday.



Thanks! I really think I could get away with washing once a week, but I get so much moisture from deep conditioning that I feel I should do it twice a week for my hair health. 

I'm trying to tell myself that the time I spend on my hair is worth it. And it is because I love how it looks right now. I just dread the 3 hours I spend on it twice a week.  Never mind that for 2 of those hours I'm just sitting deep conditioning or under the dryer. Actual hair time is only 1 hour!


----------



## spellinto (Oct 4, 2014)

Loving my hair tonight! I stopped experimenting & went back to my usual air drying method.  My hair detangled well and absorbed the moisture I put in instead of evaporating.  It just looks and feels so much happier!

I'm almost done with my NTM mask; it works well but I don't think I'll repurchase.  It's a little pricey and I discovered that it causes build-up on my scalp.  Plus, it isn't compatible with my Hair One for some reason.  So, I'm revisiting Aussie 3 Min DC next.  I'm in the mood for a cheap, moisturizing, simple DC these days.

I'd also like to note that my ends have been doing_really well_ thus far! I didn't want to say anything too soon, but I'm feeling more & more confident about them.  They don't look frayed and dry anymore since I stopped using sulfate & sulfate-free shampoos (even the run-off from sulfate-free poos were messing me up).  I guess cleansing conditioners/cowashes are the way to go!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thanks! I really think I could get away with washing once a week, but I get so much moisture from deep conditioning that I feel I should do it twice a week for my hair health.
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself that the time I spend on my hair is worth it. And it is because I love how it looks right now. I just dread the 3 hours I spend on it twice a week.  Never mind that for 2 of those hours I'm just sitting deep conditioning or under the dryer. Actual hair time is only 1 hour!



If I only spent 1 he on my hair I would probably do my hair every 3 days. One day I hope.


----------



## toaster (Oct 5, 2014)

The buffering technique for shampoo works so well. I did my usual protein Prepoo on dry hair, and when u got in the shower I shampoo'd each scalp section (I do my hair in quarters) before I rinsed the conditioner and shampoo out. Nice and clean hair that doesn't feel stripped or tangly.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like I haven't washed my hair in forever. Finally washing it now. Hopefully I'm done by 10.


----------



## toaster (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm at such an annoying place with my regimen. I've figured out the kinks for the most part, my hair looks nice, it feels great, and I'm happy with my product selection. So now I just have to wait and see if not constantly bunning affects my retention. I'll probably go until the end of the year with twist outs and see if I notice any breakage or if my hair isn't as long as it "should" be by that time, but I hate waiting.


----------



## sissimpson (Oct 7, 2014)

Transitioning from summer regimen of daily cowashes to a fall routine.... Okay, why did I have to go crazy and try to go two weeks without washing???? My hair is so non-dense, and I had it in two flat twists for about 3 days. Took it out, twisted it up into smaller twists, and looked like a scarecrow going to church Sunday night. Dumb, dumb, dumb


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm also getting ready for the cooler weather. I'm not even going to try to wash twice a week so will shoot for every Friday or Sunday. Hopefully I can find a way to keep my hair moisturized for 7 days.

My hair is responding to my current regimen so just have to be consistent and wait it out.


----------



## sissimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

This week, despite the cooler weather, I am back to daily cowashing!


----------



## snoop (Oct 15, 2014)

I put my hair back into two strand twists.  It feels like forever since I've worn this style.  They're like my security blanket.  I feel so much better.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi ladies, I hope you all doing really well. I'm just popping in for a quick update. 

My hair regimen hasn't changed at all and it's pretty much a routine for me: overnight prepoo, cowash/mud wash, deep condition under the steamer, air dry and bun with the mid-week cowash.

Right now, I'm trying to use up my stash of products; I haven't bought anything new in about six months. I have enough to last till the end of year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

I really need to keep up with this thread  Sorry I'm slacking.

I have my regi down until the end of the year at least. 

My primary wash will be MHM based. 
1. Cleanse with a mix of conditioner and castille soap
2. DC for 15 to 30 minutes
3. mudwash for 15 minutes or longer
4. Apply leave-in
5. Apply oil and cream
6. Flat twist

If I do a mid-week wash
1. Cleanse with a mix of conditioner and castille soap
2. Apply leave-in
3. Apply oil and cream
4. Flat twist

I will do a keratin protein treatment once a month.
I will search and destroy as needed
I plan to do at least one more dusting before the end of the year.

So that is my regimen for the rest of 2014.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 21, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Well, I've nailed my technique and my deep conditioner... now I'm going to move on to making my own shampoo. After that I'll work on a leave in and rinse out conditioner.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...


 
And I'm modifying it again lol... Not making my own shampoo but:

Shampoo 2x per month (every other week)
Homemade deep treatment under steamer(once per week and I'll experiment with doing it only during shampooing to see if that'll work)
Rinse out conditioner

I discovered the leave ins I was using didn't make any difference after I kept forgetting to apply them and there was no difference in shedding/breakage. I've been without a leave in for over 4 months now. I think this Irish Moss is what's really strengthening my hair.

I also plan on cutting down on my shampooing/doing my hair to 2x per week: Shampoo/deep treatment/rinse out conditioner on Monday, co-wash on Friday. This setup will be every other week. The other complimenting weeks will be either deep treatment/rinse out conditioner on Monday with co-wash on Friday or co-washing both Monday and Friday. 

We'll see... I want to get this hammered out by the end of the year. This is a good time to experiment too because it shows how well your hair withstands winter with your regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought about tweaking my regimen but then I decided against it. I may alternate what I do for my wash step mixture alternating between baking soda, castille soap and eventually I will get some As I Am cleansing pudding. Everything else is working well.

I am still experimenting with my clay. I'm comparing the pink clay and the rhassoul. I am hoping the rhassoul works out better long term because it is far less messy and easier to get the consistency right. But once I get the ingredient ratios down I will be finished with that. Still doing the same steps just playing around with mixture variations.

I still haven't committed to do a mid-week wash. 

1. Cleanse with baking soda/conditioner, castille soap/conditioner..future As I Am cleansing pudding with possibly either baking soda or castille soap to increase the ph. I have started heating the mixture for this step. Let it sit for 15 to 30 minutes and rinse.

2. Heat conditioner and use heat cap for 30 minutes. At some point I may try diluted conditioner but its fine for now.

3. Rhassoul clay or pink clay. Still working on ratios of water, olive oil, honey and acv. Working on reducing the amounts of olive oil. Currently leaving on for 30 minutes. May try longer periods when I have the time.

4. Heat diluted kknt and use for leave-in.

5. Optional: Apply oil; olive oil, castor oil, hazelnut oil

6. Twist with curling cream. Currently using Camille Rose Almond Jai. I do need some backups.


----------



## toaster (Oct 29, 2014)

My regimen has been pretty much the same and I'm loving it. Tomorrow I'll give flexi rodding my hair before my twist outs another chance to see whether it gives me "better" twist outs over twisting my damp hair. Either way twist outs are my go to style the first 2/3 days after I wash and then I bun until I wash again. 

Twice a week washing will get me through the winter and into the spring.


----------



## snoop (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA  Have you thought about mixing the two clays to see what happens?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20715785]faithVA  Have you thought about mixing the two clays to see what happens?



I have but I haven't really played around with the idea that much. I just got my new shipment of clays early this week so I haven't tried much of anything. I will probably try each of them again solo for a few times to get the ratios correct and then try mixing them even if only just to use one of them up.

Since I don't wash that often it can sometimes take me a long time to figure out some basic ratios.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Washing tonight. Figured out the ratio for my castille soap, conditioner mix. Going to try leaving the mud in for two hours to see how that goes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Just 8 more weeks until year end. My regimen is coming along nicely. Between now and the end of the year I am going to do a few more test.

1. Going to try a ratio of conditioner and baking soda with 2 oz of conditioner, 1/2 tbs of baking soda and 6 to 8 oz of water. I have done 1 tbs previously.

2. Still working on ratios of clay/water and oil and comparing the pink with the rhassoul.

3. Going to try mudwash, leave-in, oil and styler versus the full MHM 5 step regimen. 

That's probably all I will do and I will probably have those finished by months end. Should have my final regimen ready to go for December.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm still sticking with the MHM. I added argan oil under my gel which gave me great softness.  The tea blends I use for my flax gel are working very well so I'm sticking to that.  The only change will probably be to put a soft butter under my gel instead of the plain argan oil. If this winter is anything like last winter, (I'm in NYC) I'm gonna need a sturdier barrier under the gel which should help to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not doing any changes to my regimen between now and 2015. If you see me talking about making changes PLEASE call me out. I tried using flexi's to stretch before doing a twist out and the results were pretty close to simply twisting on t-shirt dried hair, so why take the extra step?

Regimen:

Thursday's and Sunday's:
Cowash with Trader Joe's Conditioner
Apply Pantene 2 minute mask
Detangle
DC for 1 hour
Rinse
T-shirt dry
Make 8 twists with Cantu Naturals Leave in, Coconut Curl Cream, and shea butter
Pibbs dry for 1 hour

Once a month I will do my protein prepoo and then continue with my regular regimen.

Twice a month (on Sunday's) I will apply the TJ's conditioner to dry hair as a prepoo, shampoo with TJ's shampoo, and continue with my regular regimen.

Daily I will moisturize and seal with Cantu Coconut Curl Spritz and shea butter.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Nov 10, 2014)

Bump bump.

It's been a while since I've updated. I've gone through a lot of changes this summer but I find that doing a lot of what I did while relaxed seems to be my key. Apparently the only difference is the time it takes to do my hair not really the process. This challenge has been awesome bc I feel like it helped motivate me to find some direction.

Any right now what seems to work is:

Pree-poo with heat (water and coconut oil)
2 washes with shampoo
1 wash with CD Marula cream cleanser
Deep condition with CD Marula and SE mega cholestrol
Under the dryer for 30 minutes
Cold rinse
Seal with CD marula oil and coconut oil
thin layer of cantu


I've been setting my hair as of late. It straightens it out for my work week but maintains the integrity of my hair texture. I throw in a protein treatment every month instead of weekly or bi-weekly. I pin curl and oil my scalp with coconut oil every other night. Those nights I comb through sections of my hair (with a comb) to get out any shed hair which has made washing a breeze. 

Setting my hair:
Currently using CD Marula hair styling lotion and JC wrap lotion
I create three sections of my hair and roll each section
Each section gets a nice layer of the products I mentioned above, then I pull a reasonable sized section comb through and set.

Sit under the dryer for about 40 minutes and my hair is good to go.

The fact my SO noticed my hair is longer either means it's longer, or the whole taking care of it again and it's getting healthy is just apparent.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 11, 2014)

I just want to say many, many thanks to faithVA for starting this thread. It's been interesting to go back and see what I was doing at the beginning of this year compared to now and what has/hasn't worked for me. It's also served as a reminder.... Thank you ma'am for always contributing so many useful things to the forum


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> I just want to say many, many thanks to faithVA for starting this thread. It's been interesting to go back and see what I was doing at the beginning of this year compared to now and what has/hasn't worked for me. It's also served as a reminder.... Thank you ma'am for always contributing so many useful things to the forum



You are welcome CodeRed. I'm glad that you found the thread useful and hopefully it helped you with your regimen. I appreciate everyone for hanging out with me while I try to figure out my own


----------



## snoop (Nov 11, 2014)

So I know that I've been saying it but I'm pretty sure I'll be motivated enough to cowash tonight.   DH complimented me on how soft my hair was after I washed in Sunday.  It was either the new conditioner or the rancid mud wash.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20765217]So I know that I've been saying it but I'm pretty sure I'll be motivated enough to cowash tonight.   DH complimented me on how soft my hair was after I washed in Sunday.  It was either the new conditioner or the rancid mud wash.



I've used rancid mudwash before  Actually a few times. But the last time it was so bad I ended up having to wash my hair again the next day.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 12, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> I just want to say many, many thanks to faithVA for starting this thread. It's been interesting to go back and see what I was doing at the beginning of this year compared to now and what has/hasn't worked for me. It's also served as a reminder.... Thank you ma'am for always contributing so many useful things to the forum



^^^ yes, this thread is very useful, I'm able to see how my regimen has evolved.  I look at the 50-11 steps I used to do and laugh when people complain about how many steps are in the MHM.  I'm actually saving steps


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree.  Thanks,  faithVA. This thread has been very useful.  I looked back at my original post and I've accomplished more than I set out to with my goals. I still follow basically the same wash routine, but I've streamlined styling and products to things that work best for my hair, like african black soap instead of shampoo. 

I need to keep working through my DCs,  but I know I need moisturizing ones with light protein. Also, I think my airdry technique is ok, but I want to try some new techniques/styles.


----------



## snoop (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've used rancid mudwash before  Actually a few times. But the last time it was so bad I ended up having to wash my hair again the next day.



I cowashed yesterday and figured out that it was the conditioner not the mud.    I have started using Giovanni Smooth as Silk images of the 50/50 and I like it.  It's supposed to be more moisturizing and I think it is.   I have to check the ingredients in the 50/50 but there may be some aloe vera in it.   None in the SAS.  If that's the case then I know that my hair is really sensitive to it.


----------



## snoop (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in the middle of trying to straighten my hair.  Doing the DC step now.  I've never done a blow out before pressing so I'm a bit excited at what the results will be like.  I've also only tried blowing out my hair once or twice before (in high school) and maybe my mom once when I was in elementary school. 

I'll also be pressing it myself which I've unsuccessfully done once or twice before.   

BUT now that I know about DC'ing first and blowing out first and all this fun stuff I hope things will be much better. 

I'll post pics only if it looks semi successful.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

I am gonna join yall next year. My regimen has evolved so much this year, but I think I have it figured out...kinda  Please tag me for 2015 faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];20775631]I am gonna join yall next year. My regimen has evolved so much this year, but I think I have it figured out...kinda  Please tag me for 2015 faithVA



I hadn't planned on doing this challenge for 2015. Perhaps someone is willing to host for 2015.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't even know how to find my last post amongst these 43 pages so I'm going by what I think I wrote.

Wash once or bi weekly
LOC Method with Taliah Wajid protective mist bodifyer, shea moisture deep treatment masque and seal with JBCO.

I remember trying to find a shampoo that works and doesn't strip my hair and was using ORS aloe shampoo, which was striping but I diluted it as to not be too drying.

Now since I have tweaked my routine I have noticed a big difference in my hair. I have now started using Shikakai powder and Rhassoul clay for my washes. I only put shampoo on my scalp and put the clay on my hair. So far so good. My hair feels conditioned and a lot softer after its air dried.

I still use the protective mist bodifyer (I love that stuff) but now I seal with QB heavy cream, but will be just using JBCO when I run out of the QB. it seams to do the same job but its cheaper.

I also started search and destroys and my hair feels so healthy and has retained a lot of growth in the past two months.

My hair feels super soft and I don't have to moisturise too often either. The mix of these products work really well for me. I think my biggest change has to be clay washes and S&D.


----------



## spellinto (Nov 14, 2014)

For me, NTM leave in at the roots + blow dryer on cool = soft, fully dry, less tangled roots after every wash.  The best air drying method for me thus far.  The key is remembering the leave in beforehand though or my roots will get dry and crispy!


----------



## snoop (Nov 14, 2014)

snoop said:


> I'm in the middle of trying to straighten my hair.  Doing the DC step now.  I've never done a blow out before pressing so I'm a bit excited at what the results will be like.  I've also only tried blowing out my hair once or twice before (in high school) and maybe my mom once when I was in elementary school.
> 
> I'll also be pressing it myself which I've unsuccessfully done once or twice before.
> 
> ...



So trying to do this myself was a mistake.   It'll probably be the last time I do this, ever.  First,  the wash process takes up the regular time.  Np.  My hair was so easy to detangle with a comb. Very little hair lost.  I'm glad to know my finger detangling had been working. 

I steamed with Keracare masque and all hell broke loose. My ends knotted right up.

The blow out process took forever, but probably because I didn't know what I was doing.  I twisted each section and when I took the twists out my hair felt dry but I loved the stretch.  (I'm going to try to achieve this with a roller set.)

So I tried pressing my hair but it kept reverting.  It could be the temp and or humidity in my house but the same thing happened last winter when I tried pressing it.  I think I might have chewed up my ends.  Lots of broken hair.  I guess the plus sude is that my hair is much softer now.

I put it in flat twists and will take them down tomorrow.   Ugh! Never again!


----------



## toaster (Nov 14, 2014)

snoop I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted! Maybe you'll get a fabulous twist out.


----------



## snoop (Nov 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> @snoop I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted! Maybe you'll get a fabulous twist out.



So here are the results.  I will admit that I felt cute, so _maybe_ I'll do it again before December 2015.http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

snoop said:


> So here are the results.  I will admit that I felt cute, so maybe I'll do it again before December 2015.http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It turned out cute. I like it. Looks so soft.


----------



## toaster (Nov 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm not doing any changes to my regimen between now and 2015. If you see me talking about making changes PLEASE call me out. I tried using flexi's to stretch before doing a twist out and the results were pretty close to simply twisting on t-shirt dried hair, so why take the extra step?
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...



NappyNelle this is my most recent regimen. I will say that over the years what has helped me retain length has been frequent cowashing, deep conditioning, and moisturizing my hair. I use a lot of product when I'm doing any of these steps and for some reason I think that helps too? Like I'm actually coating the strands?

I wear my hair in a twist out, ponytail, or bun. It's probably out 3-4 days a week and up the rest of the time.


----------



## spellinto (Nov 19, 2014)

How many months post am I again? Almost 5? It looks like I won't relax until December so I'll just keep playing around with my hair for now 

Should I continue to deep condition? 

I've tried so many DCs in the past...many have worked initially but never keep my hair moisturized that long.  I have rinse-out conditioners that work better than the high-end DCs I've tried.  Think I'll just settle with cowashing for now before I waste more money on another DC...

I'm also going to stop cross-wrapping.  

That sounds crazy to do because I as raving about it earlier in my regimen...but after 2 months post it just flattens & mats my NG together.  

I still think keeping my NG stretched is important though...I'm thinking pigtails (on DRY hair) at least the first few nights after a wash.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];20793825]How many months post am I again? Almost 5? It looks like I won't relax until December so I'll just keep playing around with my hair for now
> 
> Should I continue to deep condition?
> 
> ...



Next time you try DCing, try heating your conditioner up in the microwave or in some hot water and see if that helps a bit. I found that even with using heat, heating the conditioner worked better.


----------



## snoop (Nov 23, 2014)

Not being able to moisturize all week was annoying so I'm glad that I got to wash my hair today.  I decided to try my own twist on the the MHM again, but this time I used AVC (1 AVC:2 water) instead of baking soda.  I DC'd with steam using mayo and oils, then steamed with mud, then conditioned.  After I moisturized then put my hair in two strand twists.  

I forgot about how good mayo DC's make my hair feel.  I don't think that I'll do the AVC rinse for quite some time (not sure it added anything to my hair), but I think that I'll try to bring back the mayo now that the weather is getting colder.


----------



## spellinto (Nov 28, 2014)

Hair changes have been going well so far 

I've been keeping my new growth as stretched as possible.  As a result, my wash days & night time routine look slightly different

On wash days I...
- cleanse and deep condition w/Hair One
- apply Hair One before t-shirt drying, then NTM leave in
- blow dry on cool w/high speed <-- tension method stretches NG & reduces tangling
- proceed to detangle, moisturize, and seal
- finish air drying in 2 taut ponytails to stretch NG

I have been using Hair One as a cleanser, deep conditioner, and leave in.  I still use protein and a clarifying shampoo 1x a month, and sometimes I use VO5 conditioner to cowash.  I do have a sulfate shampoo, but I use it sparingly because I prefer cleansing creams. I may toss it if it doesn't get enough use.

I also stopped cross-wrapping at night because, at almost 5 mo post, wrapping mats & tangles my hair in the morning.  Instead I wear two buns (no hair ties) or tied ponytails (w/hair ties); sometimes I also create 4 twists for waves in the AM.  In all night times styles, my ends are secured underneath my satin scarf.  

I've only incoporated these changes a few days ago, but my hair has this fluffy (but not dry and poofy!), detangled softness to it now that I really like


----------



## snoop (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm on week 2 of more frequent washing/wetting washing.  I have to wait until I re-twist my hair to fully assess my progress, but right now I don't think it's harming.

So my new routine is full wash on Sundays, co-wash Tuesdays, and water wash on Fridays.  I might even increase the water washing depending on how my hair responds.

One thing that I've noticed is that I have to will myself to put my hair under the water on the days that aren't my regular wash days.  I now realize that I still have a bit of a mental block when it comes to how frequently we're "supposed" to wash our hair.


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2014)

snoop said:


> I'm on week 2 of more frequent washing/wetting washing.  I have to wait until I re-twist my hair to fully assess my progress, but right now I don't think it's harming.
> 
> So my new routine is full wash on Sundays, co-wash Tuesdays, and water wash on Fridays.  I might even increase the water washing depending on how my hair responds.
> 
> One thing that I've noticed is that I have to will myself to put my hair under the water on the days that aren't my regular wash days.  I now realize that I still have a bit of a mental block when it comes to how frequently we're "supposed" to wash our hair.



So far so good with the 3 day a week washing/wetting.   I've reduced M&S to those days and my hair seems soft in between.   I'll have to drastically change my Sunday wash day routine -- most likely to co-wash (shampoo wash when necessary), no DC.  I need something uber quick.  I think that frequent wetting will help keep my hair from drying out.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 12, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> And I'm modifying it again lol... Not making my own shampoo but:
> 
> Shampoo 2x per month (every other week)
> Homemade deep treatment under steamer(once per week and I'll experiment with doing it only during shampooing to see if that'll work)
> ...


 

Modifying again... hopefully for the last time. 

I'm really liking this co-washing. I've been doing nothing but co-washing for 2 weeks now and my hair is soft and clean with a happy scalp... minimal breakage/shedding... The only thing is I've been trying different conditioners and this Redken Real Control is causing a little breakage whereas the others didn't. I think it has been ever since I started using it... will rotate other conditioners instead. My regimen will now be shampooing every other week and co-washing 3 times or more per week, as needed. I know in the summertime I'll probably go more... Trying to keep this as simple as possible. Co-washing has saved me so much time, effort and hair... I tried it before but it didn't work out because I was doing too many other things to my hair... It won't save me money though because I'm still buying conditioners when I don't need them lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't completely nailed my regimen but I guess its close enough that I don't feel like I'm struggling. 

I need to find a cleanser though. Everything else I think I'm good with. Maybe I will pick up some cleansers during some sales at the end of the year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 12, 2014)

I keep trying to nail my regime, but it's a sneaky little sucker. What I have figured out is no combing (unless I'm blow-drying, you probably heard the story a million times) and braiding while it's soaking wet.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2014)

I have not posted in a long time but I think I have nailed my regimen and learned a lot about my hair in the process. My hair is thriving. During the process I have learned:

1. My hair thrives with a weekly cowash. 
2. Combing only on wash days is a win.
3. Using shampoo only once a month help to keep my moisture up. 
4. Daily moisturizing and sealing keeps me straight
5. Using a light protein weekly gives my hair life. 
6. Keeping a hair journal helps to know which products and ingredients are good for me.
7. Clarifying and medium protein treatments every 4 weeks keeps my hair healthy
8. Relaxing every 18 weeks eliminates over processing my hair.
9. Heat 4 times a year help me to retain length.
10. Weekly steaming gives me a moisture boost.


----------



## snoop (Dec 23, 2014)

As I've mentioned I petty much live in two strand twists.  I was feeling the roots for some of the twists and I'm starting to feel some of the hair becoming more defined.  (Clumping?)

The baby _finally_ came on Friday,  so I'll have to make sure that my regi is super simple for the next couple of months. 

I will continue to co wash/wet my hair 3 times a week. I might try to cleanse with castile soap + conditioner or something similar every first day to replace the clay washing. 

Overall,  I think that the increased wash days is helping my hair retain moisture.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 23, 2014)

I have nailed my [transitioning] regimen!

1x week: 
Overnight oil prepoo
diluted clarifying poo (sulfate free)
Moisture DC
Rinse, leave in + avocado oil (cap+turban for 15min) no rinse
Butter on ends, style

1x week:
Rinse well 
Apply leave in + oil, cover with cap & turban for 15 min. so it absorbs fully
No rinse. butter on ends
Style

As needed:
Mist with refresher spray
Moisturize and seal

1x month:
Protein treatment on relaxed ends

1x every 8 weeks: 
Protein treatment all over


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 24, 2014)

Not part of this challenge but I just wanted to say congratulations snoop ! What a lovely early Christmas present!


----------



## snoop (Dec 24, 2014)

claud-uk said:


> Not part of this challenge but I just wanted to say congratulations snoop ! What a lovely early Christmas present!



claud-uk thanks!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 25, 2014)

[USER=373223]snoop[/USER];20924039 said:
			
		

> The baby finally came on Friday,  so I'll have to make sure that my regi is super simple for the next couple of months.



Congratulations!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 25, 2014)

snoop Yay! Congrats on the beautiful baby bundle of joy! <<<Can you tell how excited I am by all exclamation marks? Lol Merry Christmas and you did good darling.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 25, 2014)

snoop

Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## snoop (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 26, 2014)

I think I got one thing down in 2014; that is dc'ing with heat. I will continue in 2015; and hope to master posting pics!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2015)

This update is long overdue but I finally have a consistent basic regimen. I've been transitioning since Feb 2014. My hair is SL. I try to wash weekly but sometimes I don't want to deal with my hair and I go bi-weekly for a bit. 

1. Shampoo on somewhat dry hair. I use a spray bottle filled what water to ease the way but my hair is mostly dry when I apply my shampoo. I started doing this in the Summer of 2014 and it has greatly reduced my tangles.

2. DC with heat for at least 30 mins. If I'm using body heat it needs to be 2 hours. If it's the first week of the month I do a protein treatment for 20-30 mins first.

3. Detangle in the shower with my Tek brush as I rinse out my DC. This was the biggest change to my regimen since I used to detangle with a seamless comb as I applied my DC. I lose way less hair now.

4. Moisturize and seal. I use a creamy moisturizer on wash day only. I almost never moisturize mid-week but if I do I have to use a liquid leave-in.

5. Style. This is currently the hardest part for me. I typically put my hair in 2 mini buns towards the back of my head or do a blow-out but I want to branch out into different styles. I'll wait until I gain more length before I start trying new things. 

I rarely wear protective styles since I hate the install and takedown. When coming out of a protective style I always pre-poo and detangle before I start Step 1.

Optional: Tea rinsing. I meant to start doing this regularly in 2014 but it didn't happen .

I used to henna regularly but I started growing out the henna with the relaxed hair because I wanted to start using color again after my transition was over. I have changed my mind about that and will start using henna again soon.

Products:

Weekly Shampoo - Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
Chelating/Clarifying Shampoo - Redken Hair Cleansing Cream
Deep Conditioner - I make my own
Protein Treatment - Komaza Protein Strengthener (also have Bekura Vanilla Whiskey but still testing it)
Creamy Moisturizer - APB Hair Creme
Liquid Leave-in - APB Leave-in Conditioner
Sealant - Whichever of the 20+ butters and oils I feel like using at the time

Every product I listed (besides Bekura) is a Holy Grail for me and will never be changed as long as it's available to buy. I may eventually start making my own shampoo, protein rx and leave-in but I'll still keep at least 1 of each HG on hand.

I've Nailed My Regimen! 

Anyone else?


----------

